# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Životna balada jednog tate...

## Tata!

Dosta sam detaljno pogledao sve ove teme i postove sa neobičnim i tužnim ljudskim sudbinama i pomislio da bih možda upravo ovdje s vama mogao podijeliti dio svoje životne priče. Iako nikada nisam bio na ovom mjestu jednoroditeljnih obitelji, nije mi doduše čak ni palo na pamet da takav izraz postoji, a kamo li da se mene može dotaći, znao sam ipak tu i tamo svratit po savjet na Rodu dok je supruga bila u trudnoći i mirovanju s problemima, na čemu sam ovakvom mjestu iznimno bio zahvalan što postoji.

Uglavnom primjećujem da baš kao metodom DNK analize s 99,99% točnosti utvrđujete da su uvijek muškarci glavni krivci sukoba, razdora u obiteljima, prevara i pronevjera povjerenja, pa s obzirom da me iz vlastitog iskustva zaboli u duši svaki puta kada to čujem kako se ženska "nevinost" postavlja na pijedestal nedodirljivosti odlučio sam pustiti glas onog jednog promila - jednog neispunjenog roditelja i izdanog muškarca.

Dakle, kronološki redom... Prešao sam tridesetu, prošao svu onu mladalačku znatiželju u istraživanju prolaznih avantura i silno žudio za obitelji, malom vriskavom dječicom i emotivnom sigurnošću oslonca koji ti daje voljena osoba. Ostavio iza sebe dugu vezu u kojima nisam bio sretan i ispunjen, niti vidio u njoj zrelost i dugoročno potpunu sreću i nekim čudom dogodi mi se odjednom osoba koju svatko od nas priželjkuje kao potencijalni ideal za cijeli život. Imali smo prekrasnih i emocijama burnih nekoliko mjeseci prave zaljubljene idile, izlete, putovanja, svakodnevne susrete, more. Ništa nije bilo teško i naporno, nije bilo svađa ni razmirica, sve smo radili na krilima zadovoljstva i slatkog međusobnog iščekivanja. I tako nakon samo par mjeseci uslijedile zaruke, nakon pune godine začeto dijete, pa vrlo brzo vjenčanje, rođenje djeteta, kupovina i opremanje stana. Čovjek bi rekao čista idila, možda pomalo dinamičnog razvoja, ali sve bi to bilo sasvim podnošljivo, čovjek bi to izgurao beskrajno lako na krilima obiteljske sreće, da cijelo vrijeme ne strijepi u ružnim slutnjama, a nakon samo par mjeseci braka konačno ne shvati da je sve to samo jedan veliki prazan scenarij osobe bez duše i obraza, koju nikad nije niti upoznao u pravom svjetlu! I onda Vam se sva maštanja, sve te ljudske idile i priželjkivanja svedu na jednu gorku sudbinu. Probudite se odjednom bez tih ružičastih naočala i shvatite da ste u idealiziranju nepostojećeg i prilagođavajući se vječno ispunjavanju prohtjeva drugome, zaboravili živjeti za sebe i pitate se u čudu da li je to sve uopće moguće doživjeti, osim u onim devijantno sceniranim latinskim sapunicama? I s jednim osobito trpkim okusom u ustima i suhim grlom, shvatite da život ima i svoju tamnu stranu... jako jako tamnu.

Bio sam izuzetno predan toj ženi, jer sam taj osjećaj sigurnosti da s nekim želiš podijeliti ostatak života priželjkivao intenzivno zadnjih 10 god života i osjećao i želio dati sve od sebe da se taj osjećaj ničime ne naruši, a kamo li slomi ili iščezne. Vjerovao sam prvih nekoliko mjeseci naše veze da imamo doista idilu, obostrano jednako čvrstu i priželjkivanu, a onda su počele tihe sumnje. Njeni bjegovi i odlasci, kasnovečernja dopisivanja, otkrivanje prvih sumnjivih poruka na mobitelu. No sva moja pitanja o razlozima takvog ponašanja i nastojanja dobiti racionalna objašnjenja, ona bi svodila na moju ljubomoru i posesivnost i svađalačkim napadom zauzimala svoju obranu. Na svako pitanje održava li staru vezu budnom, odgovarala bi franetičnim bijesom, nerijetko i šamarima i šakama - kako je to uopće mogu i pitati, kad ona s njim nema ništa. Nisam neki nedorasli muški papak, ali nisam ni vraćao udarce, učili su me da ženama na uzvraćam, tiho sam ih podnosio, vjerujući ipak da imam posla sa zrelom normalnom ženom koja vjerojatno ne bi ni bila sa mnom da voli drugoga - pa na kraju krajeva nitko je i ništa ne veže. Ni prvi ni zadnji prekid veze ili zaruka. I s tim mislima bih uvijek iznova mirio sumnje u sebi i to bi me nekako uvjeravalo da griješim u svojim sudovima. Ipak volio sam je... i vjerovao sam da imam odlučnu ženu pred sobom koja sa mnom doista zrelo planira obitelj. A kad Vas netko u to uvjerava željom za vašim djetetom i planiranjem vjenčanja, onda ostanete bez racionalnog razoga sumnjati.. prestanete razmišljati o strahovima, o labilnosti takve veze i nekako zaista počnete pripisivat sumnje svojoj "ljubomori". Međutim njena sve jasnija odsutnost iz dana u dan raste, kao da postaje neoprezna u tome... udaljuje se, ne osjećam više njenu bliskost iako svaku večer legne kraj mene i jutrom se budi.. nervoza raste, svađe se nastavljaju, postaju sve žešće.. nakon posljednje odlazi odlučno živjeti majci i iako se viđamo kao neki pubertetlije i održavamo kontakt mobitelom i sms-om, mi u stvari više od mjesec dana ne dijelimo postelju, ni ljubav, a odavno već ni prijateljstvo. Postajemo kao emotivni nomadi.. kao zombiji ljubavi... ili navike ili je to samo jedan od nas dvoje... planiramo vjenčanje, a ona na očigled bježi od osobe s kojom to planira! ružan osjećaj... razdoblje puno neizvjesnosti... slutnji, prevrata... pa opet slutnji, nemira i pronalaženja smisla u tome svemu... ipak je to velika odgovornost... obitelj... ne prihvaćaš da bi jedna inteligentna, osvještena osoba tome prilazila s neozbiljnošću... hvataš se za tu slamku, a opahuje te bura unutanjih nemira... 

i onda tračak svjetlosti donosi plusić na pločici testa trudnoće... oči ti ispune suze radosnice... faco - bit ćeš otac!!! 

zar ima šta ljepše, ponosnije i željenije za čovjeka koji se tome nada puno desetljeće... čovjeka koji gori za djecu, topli dom, dragu privrženu ženu... za obitelj! al ne krijem da se sa suzama miješala i slutnja, opet onaj grozni osjećaj teško narušenog povjerenja, koja je gasila raskoš i nevinost euforiji roditeljstva... sumnja da je termin začeća pao u vrijeme neviđanja... al ne, ma možda ipak griješim, možda i liječnici griješe s terminom začeća... i opet razmišljaš, ma ne to ne može biti istina, to se ne bi dogodilo u stvarnosti... i kao da sam živio u staklenom zvonu naivnosti, pokušavam naćuliti uši zaviriti u najdalju svijet, jesam li ikada čuo da je to ijedna žena svjesno napravila nekom čovjeku? nisam li (!?) ako i jesam hitro zaboravih...

dolazi vjenčanje... prolazi... sad smo muž i žena, suprug i supruga... budući roditelji u iščekivanju malog djetešca... opet nalazim tragove sumnje na ispisu računa... ona opet odlazi od mene, bez ijednog suvislog objašnjenja... godišnji provodim tražeći stan - ona na moru... nalazim ga... stariji stan, pa je potrebno urediti... uređujem... ne želi u njega dok nije oglancan do sjaja... vrijeđa takav pristup i takve riječi, jer daješ sve od sebe, a ona ni da bi pogledala, ali pripisuješ hormonima, trudnoći u zadnjem stadiju i ne buniš se... proći će, a ionako možeš sve sam... u stvari nisi ni očekivao njenu pomoć i prisutnost, samo moralnu podršku, dobru volju navratit vidjet kako radovi prolaze... al neka... proći će i to! 

dolazi porod.. ne želi tvoju prisutnost na porodu.. ti želiš, jer si odvijeka zamišljao da ćeš jednog dana kad dođe čas tamo dosita biti, čuti prvi plač djeteta, biti potpora ženi koja rađa novi život... ne shvaćam kako se na kraju mogu naći ljudi koji su toliko različiti da se i u tome ne nalaze... na kraju kompromis... bio sam... u iščekivanju iza staklenog zida samo su negdje u podsvijesti su tiho tekle riječi oliverove pjesme "u dugom bijelom holu tek koraci su moji i sjena sto me prati al' duge su minute..." 

začujem plač djeteta... potekle suze... dojam je neopisiv, ježim se i sad... 

pitala me kasnije, jednom, da li me tad bilo strah za nju... ne znam da li sam bio sebičan ili samo siguran da je to samo rutina carskog reza, pa nisam ni pomislio na tu mogućnost ili naprosto previše uzbuđen od iščekivanja tog prvog udaha života! al dosita nisam razmišljao na strah... trebam li se toga sramiti?! osjećao sam kao da mi zamjera što nisam na to pomislio...

nisam otac koji je doživio dijete kao nužnu obavezu, nego kao voljeno i odavno željeno biće... posvetio sam se ama baš svemu koliko i majka... jedino ga još dojit nisam mogao... imali smo dogovorene ritmove buđenja na smjene... sve je naizgled funkcioniralo, ja sam uživao u osjećaju roditeljstva... nije dugo trajalo.. mjesec, mjesec i po... preselila se majci... s djetetom... naime nisam sterilno očistio prašinu ispod kreveta - bila je jedna od zamjerki oko koje je trebalo histerizirati i zapakirati dijete u kolica i na hladnoći od -10°C uputit se pješke, demonstrativno... ponekad sumnjam u zdravi razum te žene, al opet sam našao neko racionalno objašnjanje - ma možda je blaga postporođajna trauma, čitao sam o tome, pričali mi... zvao sam svoju majku da joj bude na pomoći, ali ni to nije bilo dovoljno, "bijeg" je opet bio neminovan...

i tada nekako prevrat svega - kao dugo očekivan glas prosvjetljenja u toj životnoj kalvariji... javlja se njena prijateljica, mailom, pita kako smo šta radimo, kako je trudnica, jel rodila, jesmo li uselili u stan... objašnjavam kako je vrlo osjetljiva, kako non stop traži prostor za biti sama... i tada malo po malo otkrivam sve ono što me tišti i što sam oduvijek u sumnjama pokušavao zanijekati! i na zaprepaštenje saznajem istinu, kao bujicom je izletjela istina kao da je sa duše te djevojke opao težak kamen tereta savjesti, kad mi je iznijela sve što zna! "bog mi je svjedok da sam joj željela doprijeti do savjesti i preklinjala je da se ne udaje za čovjeka kojeg ne voli...ona je u njemu vidjela oca i ljubavnika...to je patološka ljubav...ne nalazi krivca u sebi, pružio si joj nesebično sve, ona to nije znala prepoznati..." samo neke su riječi koje su u tom mnoštvu drugih danima poslije odzvanjale mislima... moja žena je cijelo vrijeme vodila dvostruki život... ostajem skamenjen... sve sumnje su bile istine... sva njena uvjeravanja bile su prljave laži... dugo dugo još dana provodim sam sa sobom u šutnji... nepribran i nespreman za takvo saznanje... kao da je tijelo obavljalo sve dnevne obaveze u ritualu spontane navike, a duh odsutan izgubljen negdje tiho plovio daleko izvan tijela ni ne trudeći se shvatiti zašto je takva trebala biti sudbina...

ženina majka se razboli, operacija tumora... skupim još toliko snage da joj ne kažem u toj bolnoj situaciji kako sve znam... selim u stan njene majke da joj budemo na pomoći pri oporavku... prva 3-4 mjeseca djetetova života u skučenom stanu s bolesnom majkom i psom... ni prvi ni zadnji ljudi koji žive u takvim skučenim uvjetima, ali mi to nismo iz neimanja biti prisiljeni, jer imali smo renovirani novi stan, a bitnije od svega imali smo i malu dvomjesečnu bebu, a alternativa je mogla biti suprugina sestra ni približno opterećena takvim stanjem, koja je mogla preuzeti brigu za majku, ali nema veze... nije problem biti čovjek... problem je što to nitko ne želi vidjeti, a kamo li cijeniti ili ne daj bože iskazati u toploj zahvalnosti... ma al ni to ti nije bitno kad to radiš iz poriva ljudskosti, dok te ta ista žena koju tri mjeseca njeguješ, mjenjaš posteljinu, hraniš i oblačiš, nakon svog oporavka, ne istjera na marš iz tog stana, a radi perfidne insinuacije njene kćeri - moje supruge, u kojoj ja doista ničime kriv, a kamo li zaslužio takav način odnosa...

to je kap koja je prelila čašu do kraja! a toj ženi više nikada nisam prešao kućni prag! 

a i saznao sam da je uz to u tom dvostrukom životu moje supruge, upravo joj majka bila najveća potpora, kao osoba potekla iz male gradske sredine, njoj je imponiralo što joj kćerka 7 god. izlazi s liječnikom - iako oženjenim čovjekom, 20 god. starijim, ocem dvoje djece i jednim vanbračnim i s još 5 afera iza sebe... ali ipak liječnikom!

to je bio ujedno kraj i dvogodišnje agonije sa nevjerom moje supruge i nametnutom farsom, izdajom svih ljudskih osjećaja, sigurnosti i povjerenja... nešto što nas je zauvijek obilježilo strancima... a meni na najsuroviji način napokon otvorilo oči... dugo me tištilo šta sam trebao učiniti u životu... kako sam se trebao postaviti? biti pokvareni gad? uhoditi? unajmiti detektiva? ili naprosto dati sve od sebe i dokazati da si čovjek... prepustiti se povjerenju i dokazivanju sebe, a ne istraživanju nečijeg povjerenja!

i što sad? nakon svega ostalo je dijete... ostao je neispunjen osjećaj roditeljstva... zauvijek uništeno djetinjstvo jednog malog bića u ispunjenju njegovih radosti s oba roditelja! uništen ideal jednog roditelja koji je zrelo i svjesno želio dijete, želio ispuniti svoj roditeljski bitak u pružanju potpune ljubavi u zajednici obitelji... nisam želio puno, ne žudim ni za vilama, ni za skupim autima, ni za bjesnim plazmama, ni skupim putovanjima, ni ljubavnicama... realan sam i racionalan... želio sam samo mirnu toplu obitelj, povjerenje osobe s kojom je gradim i zadovoljstvo u dušama novih malih srdaca koje stvaramo... dobio sam nož u leđa, nepovratne trenutke života odpuhnutog u vjetar, neostvareni san i beskrajnu tugu... 

kad vam netko iz kreveta uzme dijete, i otme vam ga iz naručja iz svih navika koje ste mu pružali... osjetite užasnu bol... beskrajnu tugu... golemu emotivnu prazninu... i notorna je laž da samo majke to osjećaju i mogu... osjećaju itekako i očevi... to dijete nikad ne može biti samo moje... nikada uvijek uz mene... a da bih ga viđao morao sam mjesecima obijati vrata socijalnih službi, psihologa, odjela maloljetničke delikvencije...

i kad sam ga dobio viđati, iskorišten je kao predmet majčinih ucjena i maltretiranja, manipulacije... nikad nije osjetila i shvatila da dijete treba imati oca.. da nije bitna samo novčana alimentacija, da je bitan kontakt oca i djeteta... ljubav... osjećaj sigurnosti i stvaranja povjerenja između tate i sina...

mjeseci bračne i predbračne nevjere i sumnji, agonija strepnje i nesigurnosti, pretvorila se odjednom u borbu za vlastitu egzistenciju, za dijete, za njegove osjećaje i doživljaj da uopće ima i oca... borbu za roditeljsku ljubav... i kakav je to ljudi na kraju život? ja ga nisam priželjkivao, nisam se pripremao za njega, niti ga takvim kovao... dan danas tražim način kako se njemu prilagodit... iz dana u dan se učim živjeti s djetetom na daljinu, a zadržati osjećaj zadovoljstva i sreće... nisam ničime pridonio takvom životu, bio sam doista odan, predan, zaljubljen i željan obiteljskog mira, sigurnosti i topline... dao sam potpuno sebe osobi koja mi je ukrala i životni mir i snove... i još uvijek mi nije jasno kako uopće postoje takvi nedorasli ljudi, koji sudbinu i sreću drugih tretiraju kao zabavnu  društvenu igru.. gdje im je ta granica svijesti i savjesti!?

----------


## Mukica

hvala ti sto si ovo podjelio s nama  :Love:   :Heart:  
znamo da postoje i ovakve price, ali rijetko tko svrati da nam ih isprica

----------


## pipi1

Uopće ne znam šta bi ti pametno rekla ako uopće trebaš kakav savjet

tužna je ova tvoja priča najviše radi djeteta

ali vjerujem da ćeš uspjeti i na daljinu uspostaviti sa njim topal i blizak kontakt pun ljubavi i da će on uvijek znati da ima tatu koji ga jako jako  voli i kojemu jako nedostaje


čudim se tvojoj ženi jer je upropastila vaš brak radi neobećavajuće veze ali šta je tu je

nemoj se više ni truditi oko braka,nema smisla,nikad nećeš biti u potpunosti sretan

pokušaj život vratiti u normalu,posveti se poslu ili nekom hobiju,prijateljstvima i onom najvažnijem :

kako što bolje iskorisiti dragocjeno vrijeme koje provodiš sa svojim djetetom

sretno

----------


## wewa

Zao mi je zbog tvoje price. Nadam se da cete ti i kcer uspjeti ostvariti lijep odnos, te da ces roditeljstvo podijeliti sa zenom koja ce to znati cijeniti.

----------


## anchie76

Hvala ti sto si ovo podijelio s nama  :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

imam jako dobrog frenda koj je svojevremeno zbog zene i njeih roditelja ostavio sve iza sebe i odselio sa njima za svedsku 

imali su tad klinca, ostecenog na porodu, sa solidnom mentalnom retardacijom i autizmom

u svedskoj su dobili jos jedno dijete, zdravo

ona si je isto tak pronasla strica, pokupila normalnog klinca i napustila mojeg frenda i retardiranog klinca

on se batrgao godinu dvije da nekim cudom spasi brak, zena mu se ponasala slicno ko tvoja, rugala se njemu sa tim retardiranim klincem i pravila sprdacinu iz njih i u njenoj obitelji nenormalno dijete je "sramota" koje se ona napokon rijesila

moj frend je danas ponovo ozenjen sa prezgodnom svedjankom, ona je sa sobom u brak dopeljala i svoje klince. kupili su ogromnu kucu na super polozaju, on se pokrenuo sa poslom, sa karijerom, izgleda bolje nego ikad i sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto

bivsa mu rinta ko mula, jedva spaja kraj s krajem 

moje je iskustvo da sam morala dobro potonuti do dna da bih sad znala cijeniti to sto imam danas u novoj vezi

----------


## laky

> moje je iskustvo da sam morala dobro potonuti do dna da bih sad znala cijeniti to sto imam danas u novoj vezi


i moje

----------


## anima

Tata! nadam se da ti je bar malo laknulo što si svoju priču podijelio s nekim, i vjerujem da te sigurno čeka bolje sutra   :Love:  
Sretno tebi i tvom mališi   :Heart:

----------


## Stea

Stvarno ti se divim na hrabrosti u životu i što si podijelio ovu priču s nama. 

Želim ti svu sreću u budućem životu.   :Love:

----------


## toffifeee

Kroz  tvoju priču, ta žena te nije ni zaslužila od samog početka. Doći će ona prava. Dijete najbolje osjeća i uvijek se možeš osloniti na njegovu ljubav. Želim ti svu sreću i   :Love:

----------


## Aphro

dragi Tata!

zao mi je sto ti se sve ovo dogodilo... mogu zamisliti kako se osjecas.. ipak, ne predaj se i ne odustaj. Svako dijete kako odrasta postaje svjesno istine, htjeli mi to ili ne,. ti nastavi davati paznju svom djetetu, zovi i vidi se s njim kad god mozes, jednog dana ce to dijete znati i shvatiti da ti nisi bio tu zbog majcine odluke, a ne zbog svoje., i on ce s tobom vjerojatno jednog dana imati bolji odnos nego sa majkom ( ako je osoba kakvom ju opisujes ). Neka te ta misao drzi. A na kraju krajeva, tko moze reci da se tvoj san o obitelji jednog dana ipak nece ostvariti., pa nemas 60 godina, ima jos vremena da stvoris dom, imas jos djece i zenu sa kojom ces sve to podijeliti. Nikome od nas na ovom pdf nije zivot ispao onakav kakvim smo ga planirali i sanjali.. moja veza je bila vrlo slicna tvojoj; upoznali se, za 2 mjeseca zarucili, za godinu vjencali i dobili dijete tocno 9 mjeseci nakon vjencanja., i na zalost se razveli jos brze... Ja si govorim da je u ovom zivotu moja misija nauciti biti strpljiv, cekati prije nego napravim vazne odluke i dooobro i dugo razmisliti prije njih., nisam to napravila do sada, ali cu se od sada svakako truditi vise!

drzi se., nije sve tako crno kako se sada cini, daleko da ti je zivot idealan, ali biti ce bolje.. vjeruj u to i guraj dalje! svom djetetu dugujes da das sve od sebe da budes sto blize njemu. Svako dijete treba oca., jer kako kazu, razvodom zavrsava brak, ali ne i roditeljstvo., tvoja bivsa supruga to tek mora shvatiti.

----------


## sorciere

> pa nemas 60 godina, .


šteta...   :Raspa:  

 :Grin:

----------


## Drimm

Da ne kažeš da si tata, mislila bih da si žensko po načinu komunikacije.   :Grin:  
Čudno je kad se muškarac tako otvori i lijepo ako je istinito.
Nego, kako to da si ti kao zreo muškarac s dosta iskustva zažmirio na:



> a onda su počele tihe sumnje. Njeni bjegovi i odlasci, kasnovečernja dopisivanja, otkrivanje prvih sumnjivih poruka na mobitelu. No sva moja pitanja o razlozima takvog ponašanja i nastojanja dobiti racionalna objašnjenja, ona bi svodila na moju ljubomoru i posesivnost i svađalačkim napadom zauzimala svoju obranu. Na svako pitanje održava li staru vezu budnom, odgovarala bi franetičnim bijesom, nerijetko i šamarima i šakama - kako je to uopće mogu i pitati, kad ona s njim nema ništa....
> 
> ....Međutim njena sve jasnija odsutnost iz dana u dan raste, kao da postaje neoprezna u tome... udaljuje se, ne osjećam više njenu bliskost iako svaku večer legne kraj mene i jutrom se budi.. nervoza raste, svađe se nastavljaju, postaju sve žešće.. nakon posljednje odlazi odlučno živjeti majci i iako se viđamo kao neki pubertetlije i održavamo kontakt mobitelom i sms-om, mi u stvari više od mjesec dana ne dijelimo postelju, ni ljubav, a odavno već ni prijateljstvo. Postajemo kao emotivni nomadi.. kao zombiji ljubavi... ili navike ili je to samo jedan od nas dvoje... planiramo vjenčanje, a ona na očigled bježi od osobe s kojom to planira! ružan osjećaj... razdoblje puno neizvjesnosti... slutnji, prevrata... pa opet slutnji, nemira i pronalaženja smisla u tome svemu...
> 
> ...... opet nalazim tragove sumnje na ispisu računa... ona opet odlazi od mene, bez ijednog suvislog objašnjenja... godišnji provodim tražeći stan - ona na moru... nalazim ga... stariji stan, pa je potrebno urediti... uređujem... ne želi u njega dok nije oglancan do sjaja... 
> 
> 
> ... nije dugo trajalo.. mjesec, mjesec i po... preselila se majci... s djetetom... naime nisam sterilno očistio prašinu ispod kreveta - bila je jedna od zamjerki oko koje je trebalo histerizirati i zapakirati dijete u kolica i na hladnoći od -10°C uputit se pješke, demonstrativno... ponekad sumnjam u zdravi razum te žene...
> 
> ...


To se događalo nakon par mjeseci vaše veze, zar se ne bi u svakom biću upalio alarmi da nešto ne štima?
Pa opet bjegovi, sve nešto mutno, pa bijeg pa izostanak u vrijeme začeća pa čudno i nasilno ponašanje u trudnoći pa  tvoj samaritizam s njenom majkom...odlazi zbog mucice prašine da bi zajedno živjeli s njenom majkom i psom u malom prostoru  :Rolling Eyes:  

Gle, ako je sve to istina, objavi priču u Mojoj sudbini, možda je nagrade. Meni ovo zvuči kao SF.


Znam da ćete me napasti, ali ja se ne mogu oteti dojmu...
Unaprijed se ispričavam.  :Saint:  [/b][/quote]

----------


## mali karlo

tako tužna priča, a možda je iak dobro da si se riješio te ... ne znam ni kako da je nazovem...  :Sad:  
Želim ti svu sreću u daljnjem životu i vjerujem da ćeš nać onu pravu koja će te znat cijenit jer iz tvog posta imam osjećaj da si jedna jako dobra odoba i osjećajna  :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Nije da se nije dogodilo da griješim u svojoj procjeni, no priča je vrlo lijepo napisana, vrlo opširna... upravo onako kako je ne bi napisao niti jedan od mojih prijatelja. Tata! je ili neobičan muškarac ili prerušena žena.   :Grin: 

Naučimo par stvari iz ove priče:
1) slušati svoju intuiciju!
2) Radi vlastitih želja ne dopustiti da dalje gradimo beztemeljnu zgradu iluzije
3) Ne vjenčati se ako (trenutno) nešto ne štima, unatoč tome što je nekad štimalo... poraditi na tome da se "uštima" ponovno, a ne očekivati da će magičan proces potpisivanja nešto učiniti sam. 
4) Ne ići u potražnju i izgradnju doma, prije izgradnje odnosa
5) Biti hrabar vidjeti da te netko ne voli i biti još hrabriji vidjeti da niti ti ne voliš tog nekog već ideju o tome da ti ona može pružiti ostvarenje ideje o životu o kakvom maštaš.
6) Davati puno i previše (i još bolje pitanje je čega, nešto što ta osoba traži ili....?!!) nije nikakva garancija da ćemo nešto više ili išta dobiti nazad. Nitko nikoga nije zavolio radi davanja. Mozes ako nekoga već voliš, voljeti više i cijeniti više i beskrajno poštovati nekoga... ali ZAvoljeti ne mozes radi njegovih djela, bar ne na način koji se priželjkuje u bračnom odnosu. Nikome se nije rodila iskra radi savršeno odabranih pločica npr. Dobro.. možda nekome  i je..   :Razz:   ali ...you get the point. 

*Tata!,* žao mi je što do sada nisi ostvario obitelj kakvu želiš. Ali sigurna sam da budeš!  8)

----------


## maria71

Ono što ja mislim je da si se ti zaljubio u ideju da imaš obitelj  i da si jednostavno nisi htio priznati da si pogriješio u odabiru osobe....da si  svjesno žmirio pred nekim stvarima

radila sam to i ja....i mnogi drugi.....

što da ti kažem nego  da ti želim sreću i mudrost.....

----------


## Loryblue

ja sve čitam i čitam i ne mogu nikako sebi predočit kakav je to muškarac koji piše ovakve srcedrapateljske ispovijedi. ovako rječito, dramatično, u tančine :? 

pa ću samo kazat: žao mi je što ti se ovako raspao brak koji od početka nije bio brak. ustvari od početka to nije bilo ništa, a kad i ti malo bolje pogledaš vidit ćeš da si samo ti gradio kule od karata koje je lagani povjetarac srušio.

ja se isto pitam ko i *Drimm* koliko to muškarac mora bit zaljubljen u ženu da bi prihvaćao njene bjegove, tajne sastanke, čudne sms-ove, potajna šaputanja i skrivanja. pa onda opet bjegove, pa začeće kad nisu zajedno (helouuuu)....po meni ili slip od ljubavi ko šišmiš ili lud sto gradi.

----------


## sorciere

> ja se isto pitam ko i *Drimm* koliko to muškarac mora bit zaljubljen u ženu da bi prihvaćao njene bjegove, tajne sastanke, čudne sms-ove, potajna šaputanja i skrivanja. pa onda opet bjegove, pa začeće kad nisu zajedno (helouuuu)....po meni ili slip od ljubavi ko šišmiš ili lud sto gradi.


a batine zaboravila?   :Wink:

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se isto pitam ko i *Drimm* koliko to muškarac mora bit zaljubljen u ženu da bi prihvaćao njene bjegove, tajne sastanke, čudne sms-ove, potajna šaputanja i skrivanja. pa onda opet bjegove, pa začeće kad nisu zajedno (helouuuu)....po meni ili slip od ljubavi ko šišmiš ili lud sto gradi.
> 
> 
> a batine zaboravila?


asti male mujse stvarno - najbitnije sam zaboravila.
dobro šta je šarala okolo (pa piva stavros: neka je šarala sa svima vama, nek me je varala i boljela, a znam, vjerujte znam, samo je mene voljela  :Grin:  ) ali ga još i pribit jer bi joj prigovorija ili iskaza svoju najdublju sumnju. :shock:

----------


## Zorana

Drimm, a da je zena pisala pricu, bi li ti i onda "zvucala" kao SF?

----------


## Romy

Ja ću ti samo reći da pišeš i pišeš i pišeš, jer ti jako lijepo ide. Sve svoje izbaci na papir i liječi si dušu. Dijete voli svim srcem, svim se silama trudi da to zna i ono će samo prepoznati neke stvari.  A povrh svega, pokušajte ju što manje opterećivati s vašim probemima jer njena pleća još nisu jaka za takve terete...

----------


## vodenjak74

[quote="Romy"]Ja ću ti samo reći da pišeš i pišeš i pišeš, jer ti jako lijepo ide. Sve svoje izbaci na papir i liječi si dušu. Dijete voli svim srcem, svim se silama trudi da to zna i ono će samo prepoznati neke stvari.  quote]

i manje slušaj pojedine ovdje koji svoje komplekse liječe na drugim 
hvala ti na priči svi griješimo u procjeni ponekad

----------


## sorciere

ja čekam barem post broj 2   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> kad sam *ga* dobio viđati..... osjećaj sigurnosti i stvaranja povjerenja između tate i *sina*...


wewa i Romy, tata! ima sina, a ne kčer.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Drimm, a da je zena pisala pricu, bi li ti i onda "zvucala" kao SF?


Nisam Drimm..... ali odgovorit ću umjesto nje.   :Razz:  

Ne bi, zato što je stilski.. izražajno -  ženske prirode... ne zato što je nemoguće tako nešto doživjeti muškarcu od žene.

----------


## laky

:?  :?  :? 
nekužim ovdje dosta stvari  :?  :?

----------


## Anita-AZ

> i manje slušaj pojedine ovdje koji svoje komplekse liječe na drugim 
> hvala ti na priči svi griješimo u procjeni ponekad


Tko to OVDJE liječi komplekse na drugima?

----------


## maria71

Ockej, netko ne vjeruje ,netko  vjeruje, ali nemojte sad raditi novu Sorayu od ovoga ili se prepucavati.

Ja znam par stvarnih životnih priča sličnih njegovoj, te muškarce osobno poznam i nije mi nevjerojatna ova priča....

a ako ipak netko na ovaj način privlači pažnju, e pa što ću mu / joj ja

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Maria 71*... imaš pravo.   :Smile:  No, ova priča nije nevjerojatna... nevjerojatno je da ju je muškarac napisao.    :Razz:  

No dobro.. odoh ja s ovog topica.... ne mogu ga doživjeti ozbiljno.  :/

----------


## Loryblue

> *Maria 71*... imaš pravo.   No, ova priča nije nevjerojatna... nevjerojatno je da ju je muškarac napisao.


vodenjak74 šta tebe muči :? 

nije ni meni priča ni nevjerojatna ni nezamisliva. pa i moj kum je završio jako slično ko Tata! nevjerojatan mi je stil pisanja za jednog muškarca i baš ovakvo razgoličavanje duše.
ali na drugu stranu, lipo je vidit i da ima ovako osjećajnih muških duša. :D

----------


## Drimm

> vodenjak74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i manje slušaj pojedine ovdje koji svoje komplekse liječe na drugim 
> hvala ti na priči svi griješimo u procjeni ponekad
> 
> 
> Tko to OVDJE liječi komplekse na drugima?


Valjda ja, ako ne tata!.  :Grin:  Zato što ne povjerovah u ovu priču. Pa? To je moje mišljenje, a ovo je jedan forum. Ljudi iznose mišljenja, ne poznaju se međusobno i pišu što pišu i čitaju kako čitaju i interpretiraju kako hoće. Meni je to ok.

Zorana, da je priču napisala žena, rekla bih da pokušava napisati knjigu pa da smo mi pokusna publika.
A da čitam priču u ženskom rodu, opet ne vjerujem da bi si netko to dopustio. No, nikad ne znaš, čudni su putevi Gospodnji, a ljudski još čudniji.

Kako Sorcie kaže, čekam drugi post.

Da se vratim književnom izričaju, priča je napisana savršeno odmjereno, bez mržnje, bez okrivljavanja, onako...baš je tata! ispao izmanipulirana nevina žrtva, ni kriv ni dužan, a imao je uzvišeni cilj.






> Znam da ćete me napasti, ali ja se ne mogu oteti dojmu...
> Unaprijed se ispričavam.

----------


## tweety

Molim vas da prestanemo sa pretpostavkama da li netko laže/ karikira/ ilištoveć.
Tko ima utješnu riječ, savjet, prijedlog, ....... neka nam piše...tko ima samo sumnje neka preskoči ovaj topic.


ON TOPIC
Tata! dobrodošljavam te na naš pdf, nadam se da ćeš se ovdje s nama do sita napričati, a i vidjeti da nije sve baš onako crno kao što se u ovom trenu čini.
Žao mi je što ti se san koji si godinama sanjao raspao u tisuću komadića, ali nadam se da ćeš se ubrzo osnažiti i opet gledati budućnost kao na nešto sa pregršt prilika za ostvarivanje sreće.

Anita, jako mi se sviđa tvoj dio posta od 1-6. Vrlo kratka i jasna analiza koju bi (kad bi svi pisali/govorili ovako otvoreno ) mogla zalijepiti na dosta priča koje znam.

----------


## dramica

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se isto pitam ko i *Drimm* koliko to muškarac mora bit zaljubljen u ženu da bi prihvaćao njene bjegove, tajne sastanke, čudne sms-ove, potajna šaputanja i skrivanja. pa onda opet bjegove, pa začeće kad nisu zajedno (helouuuu)....po meni ili slip od ljubavi ko šišmiš ili lud sto gradi.
> 
> 
> a batine zaboravila?


pa vjerojatno zaljubljen kao i mnoge žene koje trpe svašta nadajući se da će nekim čudom biti bolje...zaluđene željom o obitelji...(sjećam se sebe prije puno godina) a znam i obrnute primjere ženske histerije i fizičkog zlostavljanja. Možda je OT,eto na žalost moram priznati da sam nedavno saznala i da u široj obitelji jedna kčer od 16 god. zlostavlja svog tatu,užas!!!!

----------


## laky

> Zato što ne povjerovah u ovu priču. Pa? To je moje mišljenje, a ovo je jedan forum. Ljudi iznose mišljenja, ne poznaju se međusobno i pišu što pišu i čitaju kako čitaju i interpretiraju kako hoće. Meni je to ok.
> 
> Kako Sorcie kaže, čekam drugi post.


[/quote]

*drimm* moj kolega s posla je zbog svoje ex. žene upropastio dobar  dio života ,propio se,izgubljen za nepovjerovati.
Bili su idealan par(on je to mislio) a ona je volila tj. trčala za tipom punim love iz Međugorja koji je zezao i dan danas zeza .Imaju iz tog braka predivnu curicu koja ga obožava što je + u cijeloj priči.
i meni je ovoj priči dosta toga nelogično tj nekužim ali kad se sjetim da je i meni trebalo vremena da progledam i vidim od drveta šumu onda se upitam jeli možda i on jedan od meni sličnih...*priča je napisana kniževni extra i možda je čovjek samo htio nekima od nas otvoriti oči jer dosta žena prolazi ovo što on piše da je prolazio*  a možda je to zaista njegova priča :? 

uglavnom ja sam nakon pročitane priče dobro prostudirala svoj brak i pokušala naći (a nadala se da neću) neki pokazatelj da kod mene ne štima a možda bi još neke od nas potražiti sličnosti njegovog sa svojim brakom samo u zamjenutim ulogama

unaprijed da kažem da nisam na nikoga posebno mislila neko je meni kompletan post djelovao kao upozorenje 

možda griješim  :? ali sam isto povukla usporedbu njegove žene sa svojim mužem i na sreću nisam našla sličnosti ali stoji u glavi kao upozorenje

sorry na dugom postu

----------


## LeeLoo

Tata!...pišeš prepreprekrasno.osjećajno jako.
Izjadaj ovdje svoju dušu i vibram da ti se sve kockice ipak poslože u životu.~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rinama

> Čudno je kad se muškarac tako otvori i lijepo ako je istinito.
> Nego, kako to da si ti kao zreo muškarac s dosta iskustva zažmirio na:


Uopće nije čudno da i muškarac može otvoriti svoje srce i napisati ovakve rijeći. Čudno je to što to netko smatra čudnim, jer ili nije nikad sreo takvog muškarca ili je samo "baba" u onom kontekstu kojeg mi žene ne volimo.
Ovo pitanje koje si postavila tati je baš bezveze. Pa kak to da mnogo zrelih žena s dosta iskustva "zažmiri" na takve stvari i na šamare i na vrijeđanja. Svi smo mi samo ljudi kad skineš sa sebe sve maske. Da svi znamo kaj nas čeka u životu sigurno bi unaprijed pripremili scenarij prema kojem čemo kročiti kroz život. Teško mi čitati ovakve stvari i totalno suoscjećam s osobom koja ih je pisla, pa bila ona muško ili žensko i kad bi sumnjala u istinitost svakog posta sigurno više nebi ni bila na ovome forumu. Zbog čega je tolika potreba u nekim ljudima da još dodatno dolijevaju sol na ranu nekome kome se srušio cijeli svijet? Dal imamo ružićaste naočale na oćima i ne želimo vjerovati da se takve stvari događaju živim ljudima? Dal uživamo možda u ponižavanju? Tisuće pitanja, jel da? Gdje je ostala ljudskost i otvoreno srce spremno pružiti utjehu onome ko je stvarno treba da bi u vrtlogu života ostao stajati čvrto na nogama, pa bio on ili ona stvarna osoba, izmišljena, prerušena, netko treći ili netko deseti.

----------


## Mukica

Molim vas da se suzdrzite od etiketiranja stereotipovima tipa "kakav je to muskarac koji moze tako pisati" - neki od najpoznatijih svjetskih knjizevnika su muskarci... pa se nakon ovakvih postova pitam jel mozda nije nekaj u redu s njima...

----------


## Stea

> Molim vas da se suzdrzite od etiketiranja stereotipovima tipa "kakav je to muskarac koji moze tako pisati" - neki od najpoznatijih svjetskih knjizevnika su muskarci... pa se nakon ovakvih postova pitam jel mozda nije nekaj u redu s njima...



Potpisujem. Drago mi je da se čuje i muško razmišljanje na ovom forumu i bilo bi mi drago da se Tata! i dalje javlja i komunicira.  :Smile:  Nekad mi se čini da smo zabrazdile....

----------


## mamma san

Tata! dobro došao i hvala ti na tvojoj priči.   :Smile:  

Toplo se nadam da ćeš naći potpunu obitelj o kojoj sanjaš. A do tada, toplo se nadam da ćeš moći što više uživati u svojem djetetu.   :Heart:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> rugala se njemu sa tim retardiranim klincem i pravila sprdacinu iz njih


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
MOLIM!?!?!?!?!

----------


## Tata!

Ajmeee...

Tata! je doista iskreno iznenađen ovakvim odazivom, za mene je ovo beskrajno puno ljudi i reakcija... za mene koji je do sad bio skrivan u krugu dvoje troje najužih prijatelja, doživljavajući tu tragediju kao svoj križ i životni neuspjeh, podijeliti gorku sudbinu sa javnošću nije bilo nimalo lako... hvala svima na postovima, na svojim mišljenjima, na podrškama. Osjećam se naime pozvanim dati Vam puno više objašnjenja, jer vidim da je puno nevjerica u vašim dojmovima i sudovima... od meni pomalo smiješne činjenice da li to piše žena ili doista muškarac - čak neznam da li bi mi to trebalo imponirati komplimentom ili me duboko zamisliti kakav sam to muškarac?!

Život doista piše drame... i moram priznati da mi je puno teže sad pisati ove odgovore Vama, biti sveobuvatan i zadovoljiti svaku vašu znatiželju i nevjericu, nego iz duše ispričati svoju životnu priču. Takav sam kakav sam. Imam taj dar riječi, sročiti lijepo misao da ona ostavi traga na druge upravo onako kak ga ostavlja u meni... moji prijatelji bi Vam mogli puno o tome pričati... ali oni srećom ne dolaze na ove stranice... usudio bih se reći srećom, da se netko ne naljuti, jer ipak je ovo grupa koja "liječi" ljudske nesreće... jednoroditeljska obitelj je nažalost nesreća, kako god da se dogodila! 

Ljudi kad volite onda dosita volite, kad odaberete osobu za cijeli život, onda se sto posto posvetite svom odabiru, a ne nekome sa strane, a kad vjerujete da je osoba koju ste odabrali zrela osoba i vrijedna toga, onda dajete sve od sebe da to i opstane. Pa i ako ima previranja i sumnji nastojite ih racionalno riješiti. Cijelo vrijeme me uvjeravala da me istinski voli i iako mi je intuicija govorila drugačije, ipak sam vjerovao Njoj. Kad s vama radi na djetetu, jer ga silno želi koliko i vi, koji argument sumnje vam ostaje da ne vjerujete da vas voli? Pa kvragu ko bi pomislio da je "pravljenje" djece s vama samo njen perfidni alibi da ne zabijate glavu u Njenu vezu s drugim? Tko može biti takva osoba? Jeste li je sreli? Oprostite ali ja nisam. Išao sam srcem, trudio sam se dokazati sebe, pružati joj maksimum, dao sam joj ljubav. Budio se jutrima i trčao u pekaru po svježe pecivo, jer je razmaženo navikla dobiti ga jutrom, naime tako joj majka donosila usput iz jutrnje šetnje s psom dok su živjele skupa. Tko bi pomislio da je to samo Njen lukavi nalog da se izgubim iz stana dok ona piše prvu jutarnju poruku svom dragom? Tko bi pomislio da takvi ljudi i postoje?

Sada i ja sve to znam, i puno puno više... ali lako je poslije bitke biti General kad imate sklopljene sve kamenčiće mozaika, što je bilo i što će se desiti... ali tada nisam imao ništa osim intuicije, koja je možda u mojoj svijesti isto sličila ljubomori, a nažalost nisam želio intuiciji ili ljubomori dopustiti da mi uništi život! Bilo je silnih previranja, ali svaku sumnju bi ona energično odbila - nekad i spomenutim drastičnim metodama, ali ipak odbila... Dao sam prostora ljudskosti, dao sam se nekome na njegovu riječ... i nažalost tu sam gdje jesam! I pitam vas dragi moji - jesam li doista ja kriv radi toga?!? što sam želio dati sebe nekome tko me ni jednom iskrenom riječju nije naveo da me ne želi i ne voli, a iza leđa upravo to činio!

E sad vis-a-vis vaše nevjerice... Tata! doista jest muškarac, možda emotivniji od drugih, ali ne baš samozatajni, vrlo samosvjestan, dotjeran, rekao bih moderan muškarac, sporska duša, rekreativno aktivan, uživa u prirodi, ne pije, ne puši, nije sklon hazardu, obrazovan je i načitan, u poslu kreativan, privržen vrijednostima obitelji, jedino je intimno možda malo previše "vatren" i zahtjevan, ali vjerojatno time deklarirano nimalo ženskast. Ovo "nimalo ženskast" posebno naglašavam, jer sam u jednom trenutku dobio od žene upravo udarac jači i trajniji od šamara, udarac u riječima kritike: "ja ne trebam dadilju djetetu, ja trebam muškarca!". Što god to značilo?!? Meni je tada djelovalo iznimno frustrirajuće, jer je nastalo kao reakcija moje privrženosti prema njenom nećaku - dječaku od osam, devet godina tada, koji je u meni našao odraslog prijatelja, dječaku koji je jedva čekao kada će Tetak doći i igrati se s njime, jer Tetak se baš kao prijatelj s njim ludirao u moru, skakao u vodu, razgovarao, spustio na njegov nivo interesa, šetao šumom, učio ga radit luk i strijelu. Prema dječaku koji bi javno izjavio "ja volim tetka jer on se stvarno igra sa mnom", spomenuo ime njenog bivšeg i rekao "on se nikad nije igrao, on se nije znao igrati". Vjerujem da ju je upravo to vrijeđalo više od ičega što ulazim pod kožu tom djetetu, bitno više od čovjeka kojeg je ona favorizirala meni iza leđa i sebi predodredila u životu, puno prije mene.

Emotivnost. Možda mi je ju genetika dala u nasljeđe, možda moji životni putevi, možda su me razbudili loši odnosi u obitelji kao dijete, na vrijeme mi ohrabrili savjest da se oslanjam samo na sebe i time mi ranije nego drugima obojali odrastanje zrelošću i dali dar razboritosti upijanjem i razlučivanjem pravih vrijednosti od onih lažnih i iskvarenih... iznimno sam volio promatrati ljude, na ulici u parku, kazalištu, tramvaju, svuda... pričati s ljudima, s prijateljima, poznanicima, hvatati se u koštac sa problemima, donositi sudove, a još više od svega volio sam uvijek pažljivo slušati... možda sam zato stekao dar emotivnosti više nego drugi... ljubav prema djeci dobio sam izlaskom iz puberteta, kad sam shvatio da postajem muškarac i od tada sam u ljubavi prema djeci tražio podlogu za svoju obitelj i nalazio želju za svojim malim vriskavim kovrčavcima...

Stereotipi. Da li smo svi doista robovi toga da je uvijek u životu muškarac taj koji je nasilan, taj koji pije i vara, taj koji izlazi sa prijateljima vječno neiživljen, željan nezasitno zabave, zanemarujući obitelj i zar uvijek muškarac mora biti nezrelija polovica bračnog para? Civilizacijski smo napredovali i društveno i socijalno... patrijarhat je odavno već iza nas, a mnogi ga još uvijek teško istiskuju iz svijesti... ljudi ovo je 21. stoljeće, vremena su ljudskih prava, ženske emancipacije i spolne ravnopravnosti... Muškarac nije više pater obitelji, jedini financijer, niti je žena domaćica koja drži sva 4 kuta kuće i brine za odgoj djece... ovo je vrijeme podijeljenih obaveza, nije muškarac nedodirljivo biće koje više ne mora kuhati, spremat, peglati... ovo su vremena razorenih brakova, stresova i nevjera... ljudi se uče biti kompletni da bi znali i mogli živjeti saaami... koje li ironije, ha... jer možda su nam priroda i evolucijska nit opstanka čovječanstva baš namjenili podijeljene obaveze, da bi jednostavno bili ovisni jedni o drugima i zajednicom muškarca i žene stvarali kompletnost... ironiziram naravno, ali tko može reći da tu nema i istine...

Moram isto tako spomenuti da se sve ovo o čemu sam vam ispričao dogodilo prije davnih godinu i po, i da je glavni požar u duši i srcu pogašen... istina je da je tamo ostalo veliko zgarište koje sad treba polako sanirati i možda pokoji tračak još tinjajućeg plamena koji treba ugasit... ali glavnina je daleko iza mene, inače Vam vjerojatno ovako sažeto čiste i mirne glave, raslojenih osjećaja i dojmova, ne bih mogao iznijeti svoju priču u punini... jer bilo bi tu puno gnjeva, frustracije, osude, nevjerice, možda psovke... a sad se može već nazrijeti i poneki osjećaj razboritosti u traženju razloga takvim postupcima moje žene... ne opravdavam je... nikad je niti neću, ali mi je kao racionalnom i rekao bih odraslom čovjeku, nejasan odnos osobe da s toliko neodgovornosti i nehajnosti pristupa životu... nije glupa i zatucana osoba, dapače vrlo je inteligentna i snalažljiva, ima svoj stav u životu, neku dozu razboritosti, ali nikad, baš nikad mi nije otkrila svoje razloge! I tim više mi je nejasno njeno ponašanje!?

moj dječak je sad već dvogodišnji znatiželjni "harambaša"... mislim da već počinje osjećati da ima i tatu, kojeg vidi par puta tjedno kako su tete u socijalnom radu to odredile, a ponekad i kad mu mama negdje ide... i mislim da već osjeća da mu je tata potpora, rekao bih da već voli tatu i veseli mu se, prepoznaje ga kao oslonac kojem leti u zagrljaj kad god je povrijeđen... ne drugome nikome, nego tati... znam da je to možda trunka veselja za sve vas koji imate djecu stalno, al meni je to velik korak ko kuća i posebno drag u odnosu zbližavanja i funkcioniranja djeteta i mene... bez mame ipak ne može, vezan je silno za nju i vrlo često je priziva... ne mogu sakriti da se bojim budućnosti, bojim se njene svijesti i savjesti, jer se bojim da ona ne gleda predano na odnos roditeljstva i interese dijeteta... bojim se da će cijelog života svoje interese sebično stavljati ispred njegovih... možda griješim, možda je majčinstvo osvijesti, ali je nažalost više ne poznajem, a na način kako sam je upoznao u odnosu prema sebi mogu od budućnosti samo strijepiti... i beskrajno mi nedostaje jedna stvar, za koju ne znam da li ću je ikada i moći ostvariti s obzirom na te sporadične susrete, a to je što u tako kratko vremena, ja doista ne mogu nametnuti svoj odgoj djetetu, ostaviti mu u nasljeđe trajni pečat sebe i usaditi mu makar okvire i korijene pravih ljudskih vrijednosti, koje nažalost gledajući današnje društvene okolnosti i te nove klince, vidim da sve intenzivnije iščezavaju...

pozdrav svima i veliko Vam veliko HVALA na podršci i svim toplim riječima... iskreno se nadam da sam Vas uspio uvjeriti da ovo doista nije samo britko složena fikcija, SF, početak knjige, niti istraživanje tržišta, a posebno ne lukavo provučen pseudonim neke žene... nego da je to doista jedna bolna iscrpna i stvarna životna priča... duboko proživljena kalvarija jednog mladog tate... i ne želim je doista nikome, pa ni Njoj!


Tata!

----------


## Amalthea

Tata!   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

:Love:

----------


## div

:Love:  

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## mamma san

Uh.. do vraga...Tata! kako lijepo pišeš!   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Tata!, puno pišeš. Džentlmeni svoje debakle opisuju s puno manje riječi, ili ... napišu knjigu.

Onih 99,9% je samo interesna skupina brakolomki koje su otporne na svaku primisao o suživotu kao izrazu obostrane želje i svaka ima neku tešku priču. Zapravo ni ne predstavljaju većinu ovdje. Privid nastaje samo zbog sklonosti okupljanja oko zajedničkog interesa.

----------


## zhabica

> ne baš samozatajni, vrlo samosvjestan, dotjeran, rekao bih moderan muškarac, sporska duša, rekreativno aktivan, uživa u prirodi, ne pije, ne puši, nije sklon hazardu, obrazovan je i načitan, u poslu kreativan, privržen vrijednostima obitelji, jedino je intimno možda malo previše "vatren" i zahtjevan, ali vjerojatno time deklarirano nimalo ženskast.


ja znam jos jednog koji je takav i isto je rjecit i poetski nadaren ko ti  :Smile:  
moram priznat da ti se divim! nacin na koji se suocavas sa tom situacijom, kako je analiziras, mislim da malo ljudi reagira na tako zreo nacin, i nakon puno vise godina zivota a ne samo nakon godinu ipo od te price. 
iako nisi sa djetetom i ne mozes stalno utjecat na njegov odgoj vjeruj mi da svojim primjerom to moze jos vise iako nisi stalno prisutan, ljudi ponekad trenutno mijenjaju svoje razmisljanje, ponasanje, misli ako na njih nesto snazno utjece - neki snazan primjer, dogadjaj iz zivota. tako i ti ne moras bit stalno s djetetom a da ipak imas snazan utjecaj na njega, najprije kao primjer a onda i rjecju u trenutcima kad ste zajedno. djeca sve vide i osjete, no to vec znas. 
zelim ti svu srecu u zivotu i da ostvaris svoj san o skladnoj obitelji! 

 :Love:

----------


## tweety

> ... jednoroditeljska obitelj je nažalost nesreća, kako god da se dogodila!


Čini mi se kako si vrlo siguran u ovu tvrdnju, pa samo da ti malo poljuljam sigurnost.

Nastajanje i postojanje moje jednoroditeljske obitelji nikako ne bi svrstala u kategoriju drame, a još manje bi je nazvala tragedijom ili nesrećom.
Dapače, dijete smo začeli u trenutku totalnog ushićenja/zaljubljenosti.
A kad smo morali odlučiti kako dalje, rađe smo ostali nesastavljeni, nego radi nekakve idilične slike, unesrećili sebe, dijete i na kraju postali rastavljeni.


Što se tiče tvog bojanja vezano uz roditeljstvo tvoje bivše.....moje je mišljenje da bi vrijeme ljepše provodio kada se ne bi bojao za nekog tko ne želi tvoju brižnost i kada bi prestao svoj roditeljski uspjeh mjeriti njenim neuspjehom. Imam osjećaj kako ćeš se osjećati pobjednikom, ako jednog dana čuješ da te dijete favorizira, ali shvati da roditeljstvo nije sport.
Kao bivša sportašica, znam da je teško natjecateljski duh ne provlačiti kroz sve što radiš u životu, pa ipak u slučaju roditeljstva, najveća bi mi pobjeda bila gledati svoje dijete sretno jednog dana, baš ovako kao što je danas sretan. U toj priči manje mi je važno koga će on smatrati najzaslužnijim za svoju sreću, bitno mi je samo da sam ja tom njegovom osjećaju pomogla.

----------


## Sun

tata!  :Love:

----------


## tweety

Tata!, što da ti kažem, osim da uletiš u ekipu u punom sjaju!
pogledaj!
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...383373#1383373

----------


## fegusti

nisam uspjela procitati Tatin! odgovor na reakcije, a bas me zaintrigirao.
vrtiti cu se kasnije!  :Love:

----------


## Tata!

Davore,
tretiraj onda ove moje postove kao knjigu! Dovoljno je opširna i detaljna priča da stane eto makar u dobar esej. I doista ne razumijem tvoju opasku "Džentlmeni svoje debakle opisuju s puno manje riječi", jer smatram da sa manje riječi opisuju samo oni koji to upravo neznaju s više riječi! A to ti ne daje za pravo da time nekoga degradiraš i etiketiraš kao nedžentlemena, niti je to osnova po kojoj se to čini? Oprosti mi na slobodi, ali rješavam te zablude!

Ako nisi primjetio ne cvilim, ne jadam se, ne brišem nos ovdje, niti natapam suze. Došao sam sa životnom pričom, otvoriti oči objektivnosti da se takve tragedije ne događaju samo ženama, i možda sa aureolom upitnika oko glave pronaći odgovor za takvo ponašanje moje žene iz možda sličnih situacija proživljenih od ljudi koji će moju priču čitanjem duboko doživjeti, a ne površno preletjeti kao ti. Jer ja taj odgovor njenih poriva ne nalazim i nejasan mi je i stran sa stanovišta mog karaktera i ljudskosti! Tim više što se ta ista žena meni željela vratiti u nastavku priče, onog trena kad se njen ljubavnik vratio svojoj ženi i nju ostavio... a željela se vratiti baš kao da se ništa nije dogodilo, bez riječi objašnjenja, a kamo li isprike ili pokajanja... kao da čovjek nema ponosa u sebi, kao da ja uopće nisam postao čovjek srušenih životnih ideala, skršenih emocija, bolne duše i iznevjerenog povjerenja! Hej...pa nisu uništene emocije i povjerenje zagoreni kolač, pa nema veze nismo brinuli o prvom pa nam zagorio, al eto drugi će biti bolji... 

Svoju kalvariju sa prošao, iznio sam najčuvaniji dio sebe grupi, u potpunoj anonimnosti, ne povrijeđujući time nikoga, pa ni Nju! Ako si me doživio nedžentlmenom jesi li ti to onda nazrio možda o kome se radi? Jesam li spomenuo, ime prezime i kućni broj i time ikome naštetio, prijatelju moj?

Povrijedilo me ovo tvoje na prečac iznijeto mišljenje o meni, ničim potkrijepljeno i argumentirano! Silno me povrijedilo negativno etiketiranje bez pokrića!

Nadam se evo samo, da nije u pitanju zavist, jer nemaš razloga takav biti, pa niti zavistan prema nivou mog izražavanja, jer nažalost dolazi u paketu s tragedijom, koju ti iz sveg srca ne želim, džentlmenu moj!


Tata!

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Drago mi je da čujem da ti je mališa izrastao u  znatiželjnog harambašu!  :Smile:  

A to što što te osjeća kao potporu i leti ti u zagrljaj kad je povrijeđen, to jeste velika stvar i meni koja sam stalno sa svojim djetetom,
to mi dođe kao neki dokaz da me dijete shvata i osjeća kao sigurnu luku i osjećaj je neopisiv!

Što se budućnosti tiče, i ja strepim iako stavljam djetetove potrebe ispred svojih, to je valjda jednostavno tako, nezaobilazan dio uloge roditelja.
Tebi je naravno neuporedivo gore jer nemaš nikakve kontrole nad svakodnevnicom što je grozno meni i za pomisliti a kamoli tebi za živjeti s tim svaki dan  :Sad:  
Ali obzirom na neka moja iskustva ( vezano za fizičku razdvojenost), mislim da ćeš moći u dijete usaditi i više od golih "okvira", mislim da je bitnija kvaliteta od kvantiteta.

----------


## Stea

Da, bitnija je kvaliteta!

Ako sad osjećaš kako se dijete tebi veseli, hoće se pojadati i razgovarati, nemoj pretjerano brinuti... Uživaj u svakom trenutku koji provodiš. 

 :Love:

----------


## Suzizana

:Love:   :Heart:  
drži se!

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Tata!* Ok, nek ti bude.. muško si.   :Laughing:  
 :Love:  

Čak štoviše, ovo je predobro da bi bilo istinito! JA obožavam kad su muškarci elokventni, necenzurirani, otvoreni, kad ne gube snagu u momentima kad su emotivni.

Nezgodno je to kakvu mi sliku imamo o muškarcima i kako vjerojatno i nehotično odgajamo svoje sinove po tom profilu. Da ne plaču, da ne pričaju, da ne pokažu da ih boli... Bože, kakvu mi glumu očekujemo od njih.
I sama sam, dan danas, zatečena vlastitim reakcijama kad od muškarca očekujem da bude "muškarac" u smislu u kojem su me učili da jest, a takvog nikad nisam htjela i uvijek mi je bila jasna njihova maska i znana nepoznanica (njima i meni) o tome što je unutra. 

Ako me (nas) ti poučiš nečemu u vezi toga, biti će to korisno provedeno vrijeme na forumu!

Uglavnom, dobrodošao, oprosti na skeptičnosti, samo nam nastavi pisati!

----------


## Zorana

Tata, meni se cini da je Davor pokusao reci kako se ponekad ono vazno izgubi medju mnostvom rijeci. Nikako da te isao povrijediti. Davore, ispravi ako grijesim.

----------


## maria71

i ja isto mislim, Davor u ovom postu nije bio maliciozan, dapače....

Samo nemoj s njim ulaziti u rasprave o cijepljenju i sve će biti ok   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Anita, ne radi se o tome da se muskarci smiju izrazavati ovako ili onako, da se od njih ocekuje nesto drugo....(iako je to problematika za sebe i kao takva postoji)
Radi se jednostavno o tome da su sva ljudska bica ponekad sklona pretjeranom filozofiranju, romantiziranju i racionaliziranju situacije i da time jednostavno zakrce prolaz do istine tj. do biti problema. 
Nadam se da ovo nece nitko shvatiti kao osobni napad. Lijepo je kad se osoba zna lijepo izraziti, pisati poeticno itd. Ali, nekad nas upravo ta ista poeticnost zavara i odvede na krivi put.

----------


## Zorana

Maria, Sorciere, Davor, marta....to su samo neki forumski primjerci koji sa dvije-tri rijeci uspiju pogoditi direktno u centar.  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Pa, zapravo sam mislio na nešto između.
Tata! jako lijepo piše, kapa dolje. Nema čak ni ali. Tema je ipak jedna od onih gdje gospoda nemaju što reći. Žene su - bivše, sadašnje i (nedajbog) buduće - tema o kojoj se ne raspravlja.

To možeš gledati iz odnosa dječice u vrtiću. Kad dječak udari djevojčicu - to je sramota za dječaka. Kada djevojčica udari dječaka - to je opet sramota za dječaka. Onih 99,9% su toga svjesne  :Wink:  

Zamisli izglede nekog lika da se ikada skrasi nakon što je svima u kvartu postalo bjelodano u koliko je detalja opisao svoju bivšu: 0.

----------


## Zorana

Jel to opet udaras po feministickom taboru?  :Saint:

----------


## Davor

A, ne. Ovo su čisto muška posla. Feminističke krpice možeš pokupiti i igrati se negdje drugdje.

Zapravo, hm..., ispada da su neke teme univerzalne, a pridjev ...istički dobiju obzirom na usta koja ih izgovaraju.

----------


## Zorana

Niti kupujem niti volim feministicke krpice.  :Saint:  
Sa zadnjom recenicom se slazem.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

malo ste skrenuli s teme

----------


## Sun

> PTema je ipak jedna od onih gdje gospoda nemaju što reći. Žene su - bivše, sadašnje i (nedajbog) buduće - tema o kojoj se ne raspravlja.
> 
> To možeš gledati iz odnosa dječice u vrtiću. Kad dječak udari djevojčicu - to je sramota za dječaka. Kada djevojčica udari dječaka - to je opet sramota za dječaka. Onih 99,9% su toga svjesne  
> 
> Zamisli izglede nekog lika da se ikada skrasi nakon što je svima u kvartu postalo bjelodano u koliko je detalja opisao svoju bivšu: 0.


sve ovo meni jako antipatično zvuči i spada mi u ukalupljavanje u sveprisutnu ideju o "pravom muškarcu"
bljak, nadam se da će i moj sin jednog dana moći otvoreno pokazati svoju senzibilnost i ne biti ništa manje muškarac zbog toga (u svojim očima, naravno. za druge me boli džonson

----------


## AdioMare

> Radi se jednostavno o tome da su sva ljudska bica ponekad sklona pretjeranom filozofiranju, romantiziranju i racionaliziranju situacije i da time jednostavno zakrce prolaz do istine tj. do biti problema.


Pa, jesu, ponekad. 
Ja volim kada se u malo riječi puno kaže, ali mi je drago čitati i detalje nečijeg razmišljanja. Češće sam primjetila da se ljudi ovdje izraze u dvije, tri riječi, ali time ne kažu ništa suvislo. Ne mislim pritom na drugaricu Martu,  :Laughing:  slažem se da njoj to polazi za rukom.

Meni Anita AZ lijepo piše. Bez obzira na cajtnot isplati se zastati i pročitati njen i najduži post.

Ja sam zastranila jel nisam niti prčitala Tatin! (hoću kad uhvatim vremena) uvodni post   ali na ovo sam morala reagirati.

----------


## Zorana

I ja sam ljubitelj detalja i cesto se izgubim u njima. I isto tako volim citati dugacke, mudre postove. .....valjda je potrebno znati i pogoditi mjeru.
Tata, ovo se ne odnosi na tebe i tvoj post koji je osobna ispovijed i kao takva se niti ne bi smjela ili trebala "vagati".

----------


## AdioMare

Meni je dovoljno da čovjek piše pametno. Nema veze koliko je dugačko.

----------


## Tata!

ok Zorana,

ja sam naprosto sklon opisno dočarati trenutak, ako je dojmljiv.. ja znam o filmskoj sceni od 5 min razvezati priču od pola sata... ovisi o situaciji ako mi je nebitna izverglat ću ti je reporterski u jednoj rečenici, ali ako me se osobito dojmila dati ću ti svu opisnu notu koju sam i ja tada doživio, jer ti na drugi način naprosto neću moći objasniti puninu doživljaja. Ti znaš da se emocije dogode u trenu, kao slika, trepnu, ali da bi ih se dosljedno opisalo treba ti hrpa riječi, neki tempo slijeda iznošenja, dobra dikcija i dosljednost ne zakinuti opis niti jednim detaljem... nije ovo jedini forum na kojem iznosim svoja stajališta, mišljenja, obrazlažem... sve ovisi o trenutku i "Sceni"... "Scena" koju sam ovdje predočio je trajala meni 4 god.. meni je izokrenula život i okrenula ga doslovno naglavačke... osakatila me najgorim doživljajima, najnižim ljudskim porivima, tuđim lažima, sebičnostima i licemjerjem ljudi oko mene... iako vam to sve nisam prenio, jer je nemoguće, ja sam vam sažeto prenio bitak! nisam filozofirao, samo sam analizirao činjenice i iznosio kronološki slijed događaja, postavljao tu i tamo retorička pitanja na koja sam sebi nikad nisam dao odgovor, jer su mi totalno nejasna... i možda je to jedino što sam tražio od vas...

potpuno mi je jasno da su ljudi ponekad skloni filozofiranju i dramatiziranju i od muhe napravit slona, ali to nema veze sa dodavanjem bitnih detalja da bi stvorio atmosferu zbivanja... meni je recimo nespojiva situacija Danijele Martinović dok pjeva "Da je slađe zaspati"...


podsjećam na riječi:

O da si barem tu pred mojim vratima,
Pa da mi pozvoniš u ranim satima,
E da smo ostali mi skupa
Gdje bi nam dušo bio kraj
I ptice letjele bi nam u zagrljaj

O da si mi u sobi kada zahladi,
Da mi doneseš doručak od ljubavi.
Pa da mi tvoje usne snene
Na topli kruh zamirišu,
U jutro puno bure da me miluju

Ide mi u životu, ide mi,
Ali mi fali ono malo ljubavi,
Ali mi fali korak tvoj
Da u stopu prati moj,
Gdje si ti,
Da je slađe zaspati



sjećate se njenog nastupa pri tom? sva vrckasta sva prpošna, sva vesela, skače, vrti se, smije se, jer je takva po prirodi, ali pjesma ima sjetne, tužne riječi koje pronose nesretnu ljubav i ne priliče takvom izražaju, takvoj lepršavoj atmosferi koju ona sama po sebi svojim karakterom zrači i ističe!

ne znam jel me netko sad shvatio...

i dapače upravo mislim da nisam nabacao šumu nepotrebnih informacija da zagušim bitak, pa da u stvari ne možete razabrati drvo o kojem vam govorim... nije mi to uopće bio cilj, nego u što sažetijoj formi iznijeti bitnost stvari, jer mi je doista važno dobiti i objektivno mišljenje javnosti...


Tata!

----------


## maria71

znači, sun, novi naziv za pinđur je džonson ?

----------


## Zorana

Tko o cemu.....  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

jesam li ja bila u pravu  kad sam napisala da si bio zaljubljen u ljubav i brak i da nisi htio vidjeti neke stvari ?

ili sam krivo shvatila?

----------


## ana.m

Meni je smješno kako su tu neki "napali" čovjeka i njegovo pisanje, samo zato jer je muško  :? .
A da je ovo isto napisala neka Mama! bilo bi već sigurno 5 stranica o tome kakav je gad taj njen, kako je ona super, sa srčekima, zagrljajima...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Tata, moj savjet ti je da bjezis koliko te noge nose od kojekakvih objektivnih misljenja. Budi iskren prema sebi, pokusaj izvuci najbolje iz situacije i pronadji svoj mir.   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Meni je smješno kako su tu neki "napali" čovjeka i njegovo pisanje, samo zato jer je muško  :? .
> A da je ovo isto napisala neka Mama! bilo bi već sigurno 5 stranica o tome kakav je gad taj njen, kako je ona super, sa srčekima, zagrljajima...


slažem se u potpunosti.

ajmo lijepo pustiti tatu! da se udomaći, ima vremena za analize i filozofiju.

----------


## Stea

Jes jes! Ne treba filozofirati oko forme. 

Tata! je izgleda jako umoran, razočaran, usamljen i vjerojatno u paničnom strahu a kaj će biti sutra i kako dalje. A da ne kažem za ono najteže pitanje - zašto baš meni?

E pa Tata! kaj se veli - join the club!

----------


## Tata!

Zamisli izglede nekog lika da se ikada skrasi nakon što je svima u kvartu postalo bjelodano u koliko je detalja opisao svoju bivšu


> Davore, 
> a zamisli koliko bi nepravde bilo manje na ovom svijetu, da se svaka nemoralna stvar stavi na tapetu časti dostupnu svima... karikiram naravno ovim utopizmom, jer učinilo mi se da si i ti... naprosto mi je nepojmljivo da se itko treba plašit šta će onaj drugi poslije pričat o njemu i s koliko negativnih detalja, nego se trudit "negativne" detalje ostavit po strani i ne stvarat, a kamo li donosit ovakve drastične tragedije ljudima!

----------


## Tata!

> Zamisli izglede nekog lika da se ikada skrasi nakon što je svima u kvartu postalo bjelodano u koliko je detalja opisao svoju bivšu


Davore,
a zamisli koliko bi nepravde bilo manje na ovom svijetu, da se svaka nemoralna stvar stavi na tapetu časti dostupnu svima... karikiram naravno ovim utopizmom, jer učinilo mi se da si i ti... naprosto mi je nepojmljivo da se itko treba plašit šta će onaj drugi poslije pričat o njemu i s koliko negativnih detalja, nego se trudit "negativne" detalje ostavit po strani i ne stvarat, a kamo li donosit ovakve drastične tragedije ljudima!

Tata!

(ispravak posta... još se učim quotat)

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Tata!*
Iako sam kao mala odbijala "družiti se" sa onima koji slušaju Magazin (i njihove nastavke), pa je tako i do danas   :Laughing:  ....
razumijem što si htio reći. 

Upravo zato je nezgodna forumska komunikacija gdje nitko ne vidi naše "haljinice", naša lica, naše pravo raspoloženje.... možda ponekad pišemo iz nekog novo pronađenog kutka uma i razglabamo o tuzi sa smiješkom na licu.. tko zna... 

Nije tvoj post bio kontradiktoran po atmosferi, bio je sasvim ok opisan post.

----------


## Sun

> [  
> Iako sam kao mala odbijala "družiti se" sa onima koji slušaju Magazin (i njihove nastavke), pa je tako i do danas   ....
> razumijem što si htio reći.


hehe, isto tako

----------


## Davor

Tata! ja te razumijem u potpunosti. Opće je suglasje da razgovor o bolnoj temi ima terapeutski učinak, ali i dalje vjerujem da ovo nije takva tema. Gospoda jednostavno ne blate dame.

----------


## sofke

a dame blate svoje muževe?

----------


## Gost 1

*Davor:*


> To možeš gledati iz odnosa dječice u vrtiću. Kad dječak udari djevojčicu - to je sramota za dječaka. Kada djevojčica udari dječaka - to je opet sramota za dječaka. Onih 99,9% su toga svjesne


E da...takav je život...kad siluju ženu, onda je to uvijek sramota i za ženu, jer je eto izazivala/u pola deset navečer šetala psa po parku/obukla mrežaste čarape...itd

...no kako bilo da bilo:

*Davor:*



> Gospoda jednostavno ne blate dame.


x

----------


## Jazzarella

Baš tako, gospoda ne blate DAME, a ova teta je sve samo ne to. Sam se ti Tata! drži i pojaviti će se već neka koja će znati cijeniti to što te ima.

----------


## Gost 1

*sofke:*


> a dame blate svoje muževe?


...stvar je u tome da se ljudi danas olako tituliraju damama i gospodom...
Gospoda koja blate svoje žene više nisu gospoda, a dame koje blate svoje muževe više nisu dame.

No stvar je osobne procjene i mjere dobrog ukusa gdje počinje blaćenje...

----------


## Jazzarella

Ups, sam je DAME trebalo biti podcrtano   :Embarassed:

----------


## Tata!

> Tata! ja te razumijem u potpunosti. Opće je suglasje da razgovor o bolnoj temi ima terapeutski učinak, ali i dalje vjerujem da ovo nije takva tema. Gospoda jednostavno ne blate dame.



Davore, ne nameće li ti se i u jednom trenu pitanje, koliko se tu doista radi o dami?

Skidam kapu svim istinskim damama, ali dame ne čine to svojim muškarcima, kao ni džentlmeni svojim ženama...  ne planira se dijete i brak s onim koga ne voliš, samo zato što ne možeš s onim koga voliš, jer taj to već ima... nisu obitelji niti zagoreni kolači, a niti kukavičja gnijezda ili sam možda i dalje samo naivac neprilagođen današnjem svjetonazoru, Davore, ali to je moj nepokolebljiv sud!


Tata!

----------


## ina33

Uh... Magazin... Tata!, iako nemam usporedivih iskustava želim ti da što prije otpustiš iz svog života u "veliku i sveobuhvatnu" Nju i da je čim prije počneš pisat malim slovom i da kreneš dalje, jer za dumanje o Njoj, što je bilo i zašto, kako - tu kruha nema. Meni se onako doimaš (oprosti, ali i zbog sklonosti "Magazin slici svijeta"), ajmo reći, ne znam to drugačije opisati, malo previše "romantičan" i mislim da ti je maria71 dala dobar savjet. U tom smislu vjerujem da će ti biti lakše ako probaš "zaključiti" ovu priču, nema tu krivnje, a i odgovor tko je kriv, zašto i kako - sumnjam da će ti što pomoći, a i nema smisla ako potraga za odgovorima predugo traje. Probaj dati sam sebi odgovore na ta svoja pitanja, ali čim prije, i stavi točku na te stvar i kreni dalje, vjerujem da ćeš dočekati svoju sreću, jedino ovaj put kreni - onako, malo više "racionalnije" i probaj naći nekog tko ti je sličniji, tko će cijenit tvoje kvalitete, a ne ti spočitavat da si ovakav, da si onakav, da si dadilja djeci itd., ako razumiješ što ti želim reći   :Love:  . Puno sreće ti želim u novoj ljubavi, a sigurna sam da ćeš sa sinom uspjeti izgraditi dobar odnos.

----------


## anchie76

Jedan tata je vrlo hrabro odlucio iznijeti svoju pricu na ovom podforumu i pokazati da nisu uvijek muski ti koji su ovakvi ili onakvi (a cesto bude generalizacija na ovom pdf u tom smjeru   :Wink:  )  Ja mu prva dajem medalju za hrabrost   :Saint:  

Nemojmo ga sada secirati ko CSI ekipa.. Dopustimo mu da se osjeca dobrodoslo i da ostane medju nama   :Kiss:

----------


## Stea

> (a cesto bude generalizacija na ovom pdf u tom smjeru   )


 :?  

Ispravak - najmanje jednoroditeljke generaliziraju. Na prste se mogu ubrojati u ovoj temi.   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Nemojmo ga sada secirati ko CSI ekipa.. Dopustimo mu da se osjeca dobrodoslo i da ostane medju nama


ima i u tome nešto. iako, mislim da su koji put i reakcije npr. od stray cat ako nisam pobrkale, koje su i prema (uglavnom) ženama bile u stilu - osvijesti se, popij kavu i pročitaj još jedanput što si napisala - bile dobrodošle. Naravno, po defaultu suosjećam sa svima koji takve stvari prolaze, ali nisam sigurna koliko im trebaju samo zagrljaji, a koliko i malo, ajmo reći, kritičkog razmišljanja, uz ogradu da je lakše ovako nama biti generali poslije bitke... ali možda Tata! baš to i dijelom traži - nekoga tko će onako sa strane i bez emocija reći svoje mišljenje..

----------


## fegusti

> ... jer možda su nam priroda i evolucijska nit opstanka čovječanstva baš namjenili podijeljene obaveze, da bi jednostavno bili ovisni jedni o drugima i zajednicom muškarca i žene stvarali kompletnost... ironiziram naravno, ali tko može reći da tu nema i istine...


e, a zamisli da nas priroda učini dvospolcima pa da se sami oplođujemo. ne bi bilo potrebe za međusobnim prilagođavanjem, a vrstu bismo održali.
kako su samo komplicirani ti naši muško-ženski odnosi! a opet, bez njih bi život bio tako dooooooosadan!

jedno je tegobno iskustvo za tobom i ono te navelo na mnoga razmišljanja o međuljudskim i međuspolnim odnosima. sve je to životna škola, nekad lijepa, a ponekad i ružna.

uživaj u trenucima koje provodiš s malim harambašom i nadam se da te život vodi u pravcu one lijepe priče u kojoj su svi kamenčići mozaika uredno posloženi.

----------


## anchie76

> ali možda Tata! baš to i dijelom traži - nekoga tko će onako sa strane i bez emocija reći svoje mišljenje..


Ako se ne varam, tata! je rekao da se javio zato sto se ovdje cesto pise lose o muskima (oni su uzrok raspada braka) te da je htio iznijeti svoju pricu da pokaze da i zene mogu biti "problematicna strana".

Nek me netko ispravi ako sam krivo procitala/protumacila.

Ovo je podforum za podrsku jednoroditeljima, tako da vas sve molim da i njemu pruzite potrebnu podrsku   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

ja sam valjda ne samo prizemljena, nego već i ukopana u "čvrsto tlo"... oće to s godinama   :Laughing:  

i zbog toga:
balade i šansone volim na nosaču zvuka.
romantiku u dovoljnim, ali ne i prevelikim količinama.
po davorovoj "definiciji" - vjerojatno sam muškog roda   :Grin:  . 
slažem se s mariom71 - da si bio zaljubljen u ljubav i brak... 

tvoji postovi su kilometarski, lirski, poetski, ili kako se to već zove, a meni je čak teško otkriti granu od tolikog lišća... drvo i šuma su još daleko...

nisu svi ljubitelji ive andrića   :Grin:  ... netko voli i manje, "reporterske" rubrike... kratko, jasno...

a ja najviše volim (još kraću) skarlet o haru:

sutra je novi dan!

----------


## sorciere

> Ako se ne varam, tata! je rekao da se javio zato sto se ovdje cesto pise lose o muskima (oni su uzrok raspada braka) te da je htio iznijeti svoju pricu da pokaze da i zene mogu biti "problematicna strana".


eto ti na... a kad sam na drugom topiku napisala curi da ne znam da li ona zaslužuje svog muža - sručili se ljudi na mene...   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Ako se ne varam, tata! je rekao da se javio zato sto se ovdje cesto pise lose o muskima (oni su uzrok raspada braka) te da je htio iznijeti svoju pricu da pokaze da i zene mogu biti "problematicna strana".
> 
> Nek me netko ispravi ako sam krivo procitala/protumacila.


Pa to je jasno da mogu, mislim - meni, a nadam se i svima, je kristalno jasno da su često i žene uzrok raspada braka i da nisu jednoznačno svetice u svemu i tu uvijek svako ima moju podršku. Nego, ja mislim da bi se Tata! trebao odmaknuti od toga - pitanje krivnje - i okrenut novi list i u tom smjeru su moji postovi - mislim da mu je to "zdravije". Mislim da bi to bila bolja strategija i put zacijelivanja i put ka novoj vezi, od tapšanja po ramenu - jest, ona je kriva. Na kraju krajeva - svejedno je to tko je kriv - nisu se našli iz ovog ili onog razloga, treba otvoriti oči i trezveno krenuti dalje, po meni.

----------


## sorciere

> treba otvoriti oči i trezveno krenuti dalje, po meni.


kratko, jasno, efikasno   :Grin:  . 

 :Naklon:

----------


## maria71

I prestati obične ljudske osjećaje uzdizati u svemirske visine....

Ja volim svog sina i svog muža. Ali ne onako kako neki na forumu pišu ( posebno kada pišu o svojoj ljubavi prema djeci )

Za Marka bih dala život, no isto tako kritički ga promatram i nisam što bi rekla moja pokojna baba "majmunski" zaljubljena u njega....

Isto vrijedi i za muža, njega volim , jednom postojanom zagasitom ljubavlju... 

nema kod mene vatrometa, prskalica i intenzivnih boja....kao super nova

ja sam bijeli patuljak, a i on ipak zrači  :Wink:

----------


## rinama

> I prestati obične ljudske osjećaje uzdizati u svemirske visine....
> 
> Ja volim svog sina i svog muža. Ali ne onako kako neki na forumu pišu ( posebno kada pišu o svojoj ljubavi prema djeci )
> 
> Za Marka bih dala život, no isto tako kritički ga promatram i nisam što bi rekla moja pokojna baba "majmunski" zaljubljena u njega....
> 
> Isto vrijedi i za muža, njega volim , jednom postojanom zagasitom ljubavlju... 
> 
> nema kod mene vatrometa, prskalica i intenzivnih boja....kao super nova
> ...



To te ja pitam!
Idem ti odma naštrikat jedan nakvaknjak.

----------


## Sun

:Laughing:

----------


## rinama

Nadam se da se ne smiješ meni, jer sad kad dođe Mare meni nebu niš smiješno.
Letili budemo i ja i nakvaknjaki.

----------


## newa

> ja sve čitam i čitam i ne mogu nikako sebi predočit kakav je to muškarac koji piše ovakve srcedrapateljske ispovijedi. ovako rječito, dramatično, u tančine :? 
> 
> pa ću samo kazat: žao mi je što ti se ovako raspao brak koji od početka nije bio brak. ustvari od početka to nije bilo ništa, a kad i ti malo bolje pogledaš vidit ćeš da si samo ti gradio kule od karata koje je lagani povjetarac srušio.
> 
> ja se isto pitam ko i *Drimm* koliko to muškarac mora bit zaljubljen u ženu da bi prihvaćao njene bjegove, tajne sastanke, čudne sms-ove, potajna šaputanja i skrivanja. pa onda opet bjegove, pa začeće kad nisu zajedno (helouuuu)....po meni ili slip od ljubavi ko šišmiš ili lud sto gradi.


Ovo potpisujem i ja.
Stvarno mi je žao što sve ovo proživljavaš.  :Love:

----------


## Sumeja

Tata,

Meni se tvoja supruga cini kao jedna veoma nezrela, neodlucna i izgubljena osoba. Po svemu sudeci ona tebe nikad nije voljela, ali je u tebi vidjela sigurnost, spas i neku vrstu izlaza iz svoje zavrzlame. Mozda je iskreno htjela pokusati nesto ozbiljno s tobom, izgraditi porodicu i harmonican dom, ali ni u jednom momentu nije bila dovoljno odlucna i karakterna da svoju proslost ostavi iza sebe. Tako je nastavila zivjeti dva zivota paralelno; jednim je dominirao razum, a drugim njeno srce. Imam osjecaj da je svjesno htjela biti s tobom, svjesno htjela biti majka i dobra supruga, ali kao sto sam rekla nije bila dovoljno zrela i karakterna da otkloni ono sto bi stajalo tom cilju na putu. Ona jednostavno nije bila dovoljno jaka da se odluci za samo jedan zivot, sa svim mogucim posljedicama i rizikom koji bi on donosio. Umjesto toga, igrala ja na dvije stolice cekajuci ili nadajuci se da ce se to jednog dana nekako samo od sebe rijesiti.

----------


## Loryblue

*Sumeja*, sve si ti to lipo sagledala samo što brak i dite nisu situacija: pišit ću - kakit ću.

meni takva osoba nije nezrela nego pokvarena do srži.
a očito ima problema (ako je usdit po napisanom) i sa glavom.
po postovima Tate! dotična ex supruga je bila s njim, a u isto vrime i s drugim. začela s mužem dite (?) jer nije s onim s kojim je želila jer je taj već imao dicu pa mu dica od priležnice nisu padala na pamet.

----------


## Tata!

Sumeja je konačno vrlo rječito dala jedan kvalitetan, realan i objektivan osvrt, vidi se da je predano ušla u srž problema i dala pedantan sud koji ima glavu i rep... hvala... djeluje mi vrlo logično i razborito

Loryblue se nadovezala moralnom vertikalom doista brak i dijete nisu dječja igra pa da se možemo igrati kako želimo! to je preveliki zalogaj pa i nečijoj nezrelosti, da to ne bi shvatila i bila olako opravdana nezrelošću.

anchie76. potpuno si u pravu, dobila si pravu sliku posta - Tata! se javio, jer se ružno piše o muškima i iznio jednako bolnu priču, ali s muške strane doživljenu bol! ne da bi time branio sve one loše muškarce, nego da bi unio notu objektivnosti i srušio toliko prozvani mit muške nezrelosti i sve tome udomaćene stereotipe. "ljudi ovo je 21. stoljeće, vremena su ljudskih prava, ženske emancipacije i spolne ravnopravnosti..." mislio sam da će i drugi shvatit što je "pisac" htio poručiti, a ne samo preletit preko retka...

sorciere. vjerujem da ti je život dovoljno kompliciran da bi slušala još i tuđe žalopojke, zato žudiš za ogoljenom jednostavnošću u tri riječi... ja ne volim preletit novine čitajući samo naslove i time formirat svoju informativnost, čitam svaki detalj onoga što me zaintrigira, i nikad mi nije žao izgubljenog vremena, jer po naslovu odmah selektiram čemu ću interesno poklonit pozornost, a što preskočit... kad promislim možda je Davor u pravu, takva potreba za pojednostavit je nekako primjerenija muškima, (he he šala), doista ne mislim tako, jer bi to bio samo još jedan stereotip u nizu, ali mi onako objektivno gledano ostavljaš dojam umora od života, neke tihe apatije i non stop naglašavaš tu dob od jednog stasitog 60-godišnjaka... ma tebi treba mlado društvo ne samo u vidu djeteta! poradi na tome, ne mora biti intimno, ali treba bit veselo i uživo, ovo ovdje je dobar kružok, ali te očito slabo motivira društvo s druge strane ekrana... i dalje nepopravljivo govoriš o sutonu dana, a ne veselo o jutarnjoj zori... žao mi je... promrdaj se malo ženo, nije niko ugasio svjetlo, i kako naš Žak kaže, "svako jutro sunce se opet rađa"!

Maria71. sto ljudi sto ćudi..neki su emotivni do bola da se rasplaču nad uvenulom tratinčicom, a nekima ni uplakano ostavljeno dijete u košari neće narušit ravnodušnost...satkani smo od miliona stanica i nikome one ne funkcioniraju jednako..pa stoga poštujem tvoju iskrenost, nekad je jednostavnije tako, život doživjet kao neko bijelo zagasito sivilo, bez puno iznenađenja...ali ja ipak volim kao malo dijete kad vatrometi pršte...možda si u pravu da svi mi drugi samo previše dramatiziramo i uzimamo k srcu...
Maria dugujem ti odgovor.. nisam bio zaljubljen u ljubav i brak...brak mi apsolutno ništa ne znači bez ljubavi..jer to je samo jedan običan papir s neka dva potpisa i forma koja zapravo ne garantira ništa, osim nekog pravnog slijeda od kojih koristi imaju samo oni koji pravno eventualno nešto i nasljeđuju (što sam ja uzgred debelo popušio)..a sama institucija braka je odavno izgubila svoju svrhovitost u moralnom održavanju ljubavi, poštovanja i nerazdvojivosti među supružnicima, pa eto ne mogu biti zaljubljen u nešto što je tako marginalno, administrativno i pravno...u ljubav ne možeš biti zaljubljen...ali evo reći ću ti iskreno, bio sam zaljubljen u obitelj! i konačno sam osjetio neizmjernu želju da je s nekim i ispunim..to mi je bio jedini i najveći motiv zbog kojeg sam gutao sva ta sranja i proveo taj dio života dokazujući zapravo cijelo vrijeme sebe drugoj, koja me cijelo vrijeme omalovažavala i samo nalazila razloge manjkavosti, preuveličavala mane, zamjerala svaku banalnu sitnicu i iz petnih žila tražila dokaze da ja nisam za Nju kako bi time oprala i opravdala vlastitu savjest da gubi dobrog čovjeka za lošeg! i da se razumijemo povjerenje mi je najveći stub jedne obitelji i da sam imao jasne dokaze da ga je ona odavno porušila, ne bi mi bilo na kraj pameti biti zaljubljen u obitelj s Njom!

e sad Anita-AZ je konačno kapitulirala i priznala Tata! je muško...hvala hvala Anita.. pjesma magazina je samo bila čisto u službi primjera, dapače primjera loše oformljene atmosfere nastupa koji ne prati ničime težinu riječi... pa samim time niti ne nudi da se ljudi asimiliraju s tim... barem ja! nikako ne mogu o tužnoj stvari pričat s veselim osmjehom na licu i razdraganosti u duši i očekivat da će netko shvatit težinu o kojoj pričam...

tweety. hvala na extra pozivu! svratio sam pogledom i umro od veselog smijeha od stvorene atmosfere... curke nisam još stigo navuć kupaće, al očekujte me uskoro... vidim vas kao ekipu prpošnih Bejvočica, sve zategnuta čvrsta tijela, bujnih majčinskih grudi, a ja ću kao Mič Bjukenon uletit među vas na dasci s posljednjeg vala, dok se sunce u pozadini utapa u moru, točno u 12 kod ok koralja! neznam samo dal da se pravim da sam usput dobio daskom po glavi za extra brigu i njegu ili samo da frajerski uletim? ha? 
napomena: tko god u ovoj izjavi nađe i trunku zlonamjernosti, pravit ću se da je nedruštveni trut ili ekstremno štreberski ozbiljan!


Tata!

----------


## aurora8

uživam čitajući te 
istovremeno suosjećam s tobom i još više cijenim iskrenost kojom si svoju intimnu bol podijelio s nama  :Love:  
dobrodošao na forum! 
hm, gdje rastu muškarci koji znaju ovako lijepo pisati  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> Tata,
> 
> Meni se tvoja supruga cini kao jedna veoma nezrela, neodlucna i izgubljena osoba. Po svemu sudeci ona tebe nikad nije voljela, ali je u tebi vidjela sigurnost, spas i neku vrstu izlaza iz svoje zavrzlame. Mozda je iskreno htjela pokusati nesto ozbiljno s tobom, izgraditi porodicu i harmonican dom, ali ni u jednom momentu nije bila dovoljno odlucna i karakterna da svoju proslost ostavi iza sebe. Tako je nastavila zivjeti dva zivota paralelno; jednim je dominirao razum, a drugim njeno srce. Imam osjecaj da je svjesno htjela biti s tobom, svjesno htjela biti majka i dobra supruga, ali kao sto sam rekla nije bila dovoljno zrela i karakterna da otkloni ono sto bi stajalo tom cilju na putu. Ona jednostavno nije bila dovoljno jaka da se odluci za samo jedan zivot, sa svim mogucim posljedicama i rizikom koji bi on donosio. Umjesto toga, igrala ja na dvije stolice cekajuci ili nadajuci se da ce se to jednog dana nekako samo od sebe rijesiti.


Ah i opet se pokušava opravdati žene za ovakve postupke.
Zašto se ne gleda jednako na iste stvari kod muškaraca i žena?
I opet, da je ovo napravio muškarac-drvlje i kamenje bi na njega sasuli!
Ne želim pisati svoje mišnjenje o Tatinoj! ženi jer nemam baš neko mišljenje o ženama koje ovakve stvari rade i sto kao ni o muškarcima koji isto to rade...

----------


## MGrubi

nije Tata! prvi muž kojeg je žena ostavila radi oženjena doktora

poznam jednog, drag čovjek .....

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere. vjerujem da ti je život dovoljno kompliciran da bi slušala još i tuđe žalopojke, zato žudiš za ogoljenom jednostavnošću u tri riječi... ja ne volim preletit novine čitajući samo naslove i time formirat svoju informativnost, čitam svaki detalj onoga što me zaintrigira, i *nikad mi nije žao izgubljenog vremena*, jer po naslovu odmah selektiram čemu ću interesno poklonit pozornost, a što preskočit... kad promislim možda je Davor u pravu, takva potreba za pojednostavit je nekako primjerenija muškima, (he he šala), doista ne mislim tako, jer bi to bio samo još jedan stereotip u nizu, ali mi onako objektivno gledano ostavljaš dojam umora od života, neke tihe apatije i non stop naglašavaš tu dob od jednog stasitog 60-godišnjaka... ma tebi treba mlado društvo ne samo u vidu djeteta! poradi na tome, ne mora biti intimno, ali treba bit veselo i uživo, ovo ovdje je dobar kružok, ali te očito slabo motivira društvo s druge strane ekrana... i dalje nepopravljivo govoriš o sutonu dana, a ne veselo o jutarnjoj zori... žao mi je... promrdaj se malo ženo, nije niko ugasio svjetlo, i kako naš Žak kaže, "svako jutro sunce se opet rađa"!


tata - ti si genijalac... da nema tvoje (psiho)analize i umjetničkih djela magazina i žaka - ja bih proživjela ostatak svog života u umoru, apatiji, neznanju, itd... (predugačak ti tekst   :Grin:  ). 

fascinirana sam što me netko ovako "pročitao"   :Laughing:  , i to nakon svega nekoliko postova. 

ipak, neću se zabrinjavati - jer uspješnost tvoje (psiho)analize - pokazala se u tvom prvom postu   :Wink:  ...

budi ti meni živ, zdrav, i debeo...   :Kiss:  

a ja ću sa svojih 50 i dalje prednost davati nekom od 60   :Grin:  ...

p.s.  o, joj, meni je uvijek žao izgubljenog vremena... jer sam ga mogla potrošiti kvalitetnije - npr. baveći se nečim što me doista zanima ili zabavlja. pa odoh u tom pravcu    :Preskace uze:

----------


## Ria

Nebitno je sasvimvolim li poetičnost i opširnost, no moram reći da mi nije jasno zašto se uopće ovdje rodila sumnja dali je Tata! muško ili žensko i kao majku kćeri žalosti me činjenica da su stereotipi još uvijek vladari naših umova, ali i izbora odgojnih pravaca.

Jednako tako mi je bezveze ono o damama i gospodi...

----------


## Tata!

> tata - ti si genijalac... da nema tvoje (psiho)analize i umjetničkih djela magazina i žaka - ja bih proživjela ostatak svog života u umoru, apatiji, neznanju, itd... fascinirana sam što me netko ovako "pročitao", i to nakon svega nekoliko postova.


draga sorciere,
nit sam ja dojma da sam genijalac, niti sam radio tvoju psihoanalizu, niti ću se osvrnut na magazin i žaka i kontekst i svrhu kojoj su poslužili... dakle ja sam samo iznio svoj dojam o tebi, citiram: "ali mi onako objektivno gledano ostavljaš *dojam* umora od života, neke tihe apatije"... imam li na to pravo? dao sam si toliko slobode iznijeti svoj doživljaj tebe, ispričavam se ako sam te povrijedio, jer na bazi par postova je doista nemoguće sudit o nekome i imati neko kompletnije mišljenje, ali zato sam iznio samo dojam, prvu impresiju! mračna mi je... oprosti, ali meni upravo tako djeluje... ako želiš možeš moj sud doživjeti kao dobronamjerni korektor nekoga tko te prvi puta sreće i stvara sliku i eto bit će mi drago ako razum prevlada taštini, a ako misliš da nisam u pravu i pustiš me da se uvjerim u suprotno, opet dobro, al onda ne zamjeraj...






> ipak, neću se zabrinjavati - jer uspješnost tvoje (psiho)analize - pokazala se u tvom prvom postu


ovo je doista bilo vrlo vrlo vrlo nisko... podsjetilo me tako živo na Nekoga... 






> p.s. o, joj, meni je uvijek žao izgubljenog vremena... jer sam ga mogla potrošiti kvalitetnije - npr. baveći se nečim što me doista zanima ili zabavlja. pa odoh u tom pravcu


i opet ću citirat sebe i dokazat da si me nepravedno izvukla iz konteksta i opće neznam čemu ova tvoja zamjerka: "ja ne volim preletit novine čitajući samo naslove i time formirat svoju informativnost, čitam svaki detalj onoga što me zaintrigira, i nikad mi nije žao izgubljenog vremena, *jer po naslovu odmah selektiram čemu ću interesno poklonit pozornost, a što preskočit...*

pa ako ti se post naslovom nije učinio zanimljiv, brate nikom ništa... odeš završiš ručak, opeglaš, staviš novi spis u registarator ili šta god već ne... niko te ne drži za ruku i sili da išta čitaš do kraja i gubiš svoje dragocjeno vrijeme... svako je vladar svojih interesa i želja, a najgori su mi oni koji širom otvorenih očiju, netremice gledaju film do samog kraja i onda na kraju filma slavodobitno poseru sve i kažu "koja glupost!"... i zato ja ipak mislim da iz tebe progovara  taština, jer odmah osorno odbijaš mogućnost da netko iznese dojam o tebi i nažalost neprijateljski istom vraćaš napadom... i to vrlo niskim!

inače sam mišljenja da svatko u životu mora imati korektora i ne biti slijep na argumentiranu kritiku, ako ne želi odletjeti nebu pod oblake od superiornosti i samoizdizanja i ako doista želi biti objektivan prema sebi i kvalitetno izgraditi ponašanje i karakter u okolini! Ovo molim te nipošto ne uzmi osobno, jer je izneseno kao moje generalno mišljenje.

A tebi sorciere još jednom sve moje iskrene isprike ako si dojma da sam te nespretno povrijedio, uistinu mi nije bila namjera ni želja! Možda sam te želio samo dobronamjerno trgnuti da živneš duhom, al eto povlačim se...


Tata!

----------


## Romy

Tata!

OK, doživio si što si doživio i u svakom slučaju kalvarija te vrste nije nikome za poželjeti, ni muškarcu, ni ženi, bez razlike.
Ali, nekako u meni tinja dojam da  želiš potvrdu od ovdje prisutnih da je tvoja ex glupača i kako se svi slažemo sa svim onim što si ti o njoj već zaključio. Nemoj ovo shvatiti kao okrutnost, ali koja je svrha potpore takve vrste? Bojim se da će ti život proći u postavljanju retoričkih pitanja na koje možda nikad ni nećeš saznati odgovor, niti će ti se dogoditi iluminacija takve vrste.
Ja ti zaista mogu reći da mi je žao što si proživio to što si proživio, ali nemaš ništa od toga da i dalje razbijaš glavu o toj ženi. Vrijeme nikoga ne čeka, a neumoljivo juri.

Izdvojio si Sumejin post kao nešto smisleno napisano, s glavom i repom, kako si rekao, ali vidiš upravo to mi potkrepljuje stajalište kako  želiš da svi razgalabamo i složimo se u jednom: the woman is a bitch. Mislim da se to neće dogoditi. Kao prvo, za svaku priči, potrebno je čuti i drugu stranu, makar, čak i ako je sve tako kako ti pišeš, ne razumijem poantu toga :? , a drugo, većina prisutnih na ovom pdf-u (ne svi, ne generaliziram, ima puno "ljudski" sprovedenih razvoda" je već oguglala na takve bezosjećajne ljude, tzv. niže tipove, ali naučili su krenuti naprijed ( a to je najbolje i najvrjednije što se iz ovog iskustva da naučiti) osim povremenih sve rjeđih pogleda, s gorčinom upućenih u prošlost. 
Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ne želim te povrijediti, dapače, pokušavam ti samo reći da razmišljanje o tvojoj bivšoj nije vrijedno toga.  :Kiss:

----------


## Stea

Seciranje prošlosti i analiza svega toga što se dogodilo je strašno bolna i ne vrijedi to činiti. 

Tvoja bivša je takva kakva je, ili bolje rečeno, dragi Tata! zašto sve to lijepo ne staviš u prošlo svršeno vrijeme. 

Život ide dalje i kreni i ti s njim.   :Smile:  

Bit će ti puno lakše.

----------


## Tata!

Romy,
potpuno krivo! Uopće nisam ovdje došao s nekim očekivanjima. Došao sam ispričati priču... i možda razbiti stereotipe koji vladaju. Doista je godilo vidjeti tolike silne podrške i reakcije, razumijevanja, ali ja sam svoju podršku odavno našao u sebi i prebolio one teške trenutke. Ovo mi je dodatna dragost i potpora, ali koja nije ništa bitno promjenila u meni, niti inicirala neki podstrek, jer ga nije ni trebalo poticat.

Nisam došao ovdje blatiti, niti očekivao transparentne "kučka", "bitch", "kurva" i slično..to bi me iskreno i povrijedilo kao krivo doživljenog..ona je to što je, zauzela je mjesto u mom životu i svjesti takvo kakvo je i to nitko od vas ne može promijeniti, ni dobrim ni lošim komentarima. Bog zna da bih želio da je sve bilo drugačije, ali nije! To je, što je! Žalovanje je daleko iza mene..ako možete, prihvatite da sam se ovdje javio samo s pričom, a ne i s očekivanjima. 

Reakcije su naravno uvijek neminovne... one su normalan i ljudski izraz da ste doživljeni i da netko ima potrebu priložit sebe... Neću sigurno osudit ni jednu reakciju, ni lošu, ni dobru, jer je naprosto reakcija prirodni refleks svakoga ko se vidio pozvan riječima izrazit svoj dojam... mogu dati eventualno svoj komentar ili dodatno obrazloženje za neke nejasnoće ili ako primjetim da je krivo shvaćen neki moj izneseni detalj ili namjera... 

no u svakom slučaju zahvalan sam svima koji ste se javili, dali dio svog utiska i poklonili svoje vrijeme... jer time ste iskreno izrazili sebe i podijelili utisak!


Hvala...


Tata!

----------


## MGrubi

čemu krenuti na putovanje ako unaprijed blokiraš mogućnost da te to putovanje promjeni?

držati monologe i nije neka zabava ....

----------


## ina33

> Tata!
> 
> OK, doživio si što si doživio i u svakom slučaju kalvarija te vrste nije nikome za poželjeti, ni muškarcu, ni ženi, bez razlike.
> Ali, nekako u meni tinja dojam da  želiš potvrdu od ovdje prisutnih da je tvoja ex glupača i kako se svi slažemo sa svim onim što si ti o njoj već zaključio. Nemoj ovo shvatiti kao okrutnost, ali koja je svrha potpore takve vrste? Bojim se da će ti život proći u postavljanju retoričkih pitanja na koje možda nikad ni nećeš saznati odgovor, niti će ti se dogoditi iluminacija takve vrste.
> Ja ti zaista mogu reći da mi je žao što si proživio to što si proživio, ali nemaš ništa od toga da i dalje razbijaš glavu o toj ženi. Vrijeme nikoga ne čeka, a neumoljivo juri.
> 
> Izdvojio si Sumejin post kao nešto smisleno napisano, s glavom i repom, kako si rekao, ali vidiš upravo to mi potkrepljuje stajalište kako  želiš da svi razgalabamo i složimo se u jednom: the woman is a bitch. Mislim da se to neće dogoditi. Kao prvo, za svaku priči, potrebno je čuti i drugu stranu, makar, čak i ako je sve tako kako ti pišeš, ne razumijem poantu toga :? , a drugo, većina prisutnih na ovom pdf-u (ne svi, ne generaliziram, ima puno "ljudski" sprovedenih razvoda" je već oguglala na takve bezosjećajne ljude, tzv. niže tipove, ali naučili su krenuti naprijed ( a to je najbolje i najvrjednije što se iz ovog iskustva da naučiti) osim povremenih sve rjeđih pogleda, s gorčinom upućenih u prošlost. 
> Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ne želim te povrijediti, dapače, pokušavam ti samo reći da razmišljanje o tvojoj bivšoj nije vrijedno toga.


Sto posto potpisujem! Tata!, mislim i da žene i da muški na ovom pdf-u više-manje dobiju taj savjet - zaboravi i move on, koja sad korist od toga on je ovakav i onakav, ona je groozna - imaš svog malog harambašu, a s njom zaključi priču. Mislim, i nije neko čudo i neznana istina da žene mogu bit grozne, nezrele, sebične i krive za propast braka. Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo, ali move on, pa makar onako kao što si rekao kao Mič Bjukenon među Bejvočerice, go-go-go   :Love:  !

----------


## Stea

> ali move on, pa makar onako kao što si rekao kao Mič Bjukenon među Bejvočerice, go-go-go   !


 :D   :Klap:

----------


## Tata!

> čemu krenuti na putovanje ako unaprijed blokiraš mogućnost da te to putovanje promjeni?


haha...jao jao..koja neprimjerena metafora...al ajmo onda ovako, kad kreneš na putovanje onda si blokirao jedino mogućnost da putuješ u mjesto s kojeg si pošao! OK sad? Svi ostali doživljaji putovanja su dobrodošli, jel tako? a ti doživljaji su vaše reakcije! Na koje nisam imun... nadam se da se dalo primjetiti... jel sad do kraja razumljivo?!


Tata!

----------


## rinama

Koliko su ti odredili vremena, a koje možeš provoditi s djetetom?

----------


## Tata!

Ljudi pa tko je rekao da život ne ide dalje?!? Ali je jasno da ne ide preko noći kako bismo željeli i da se treba sanirati sve ono ružno što je iza nas i što ostavilja neizbrisiv trag u životu, mrlju koju nemožeš samo izbrisat Vanishem, nego naučit živit s njom... 

Treba naći vrijeme to sve popraviti, nisam neohrabren, niti stagniram više... žao mi je silno tih četiri godine života koje su nepovratno otišle u vjetar.. plodnih četiri godina u kojima sam trebao, obiteljski smiren i osamostalit i unaprijedit svoju poslovnu karijeru i dovesti situiranost u neki zenit! A dogodilo se bacanje u 10 godina nazadnu poziciju... 

Ostalo je dijete koje treba podići na noge, usaditi mu vrijednosti da jednoga dana izraste u zrelu, plemenitu i stabilnu osobu... i nadasve sretnu! treba pomiriti strasti i biti roditelj, i naći način kako i u situaciji kad te Netko tko to još nije shvatio u tome vječito sapliće... 

probat ću ponovno sa ovim savjetovalištem što se nudi na pdf-u! možda je to jako dobar početak i unteresu djeteta! ja ću se ionako već nekako snaći sa svojih 10 prstiju i britkim vijugama, kao i dosad... čovjek u oluji izgubi kuću i imetak, pa se svejedno digne iz pepela kao Feniks... svi smo mi "tvd oah"!


Tata!

----------


## Zoranova draga

> Uglavnom primjećujem da baš kao metodom DNK analize s 99,99% točnosti utvrđujete _(...)_





> al ne krijem da se sa suzama miješala i slutnja, opet onaj grozni osjećaj teško narušenog povjerenja, koja je gasila raskoš i nevinost euforiji roditeljstva... sumnja da je termin začeća pao u vrijeme neviđanja... al ne, ma možda ipak griješim, možda i liječnici griješe s terminom začeća...





> sve sumnje su bile istine...


Spominjes genetski test, kao i sumnje da je dete zaceto u vreme nevidjanja sa zenom. Sta je bilo sa tim sumnjama? Jel to dete tvoje?

----------


## Tata!

> Koliko su ti odredili vremena, a koje možeš provoditi s djetetom?


Bravo rinama!
to je ono što se očekuje od dobrih reakcija, preispitat sad realnost pozicije, brodolom je iza nas, ajmo sad vidit kako napravit splav i dočepat se obale...

odlično pitanje... dakle dobio sam službeno viđanja preko tjedna jedan dan na 2h, a vikendom (sub i ned) naizmjence jedan dan 2h, a drugi 5h, bez mogućnosti da prespava kod mene! čini mi se izuzetno malo i meni osobno nedovoljno... neznam kakva su inače iskustva? može li mi to netko približiti? Smijem li tražiti noćenja vikendom imam li uopće prava na njih?

Godišnji odmor mališan isto provodi samo s mamom, ne i s tatom! Ukratko možda je u ovih zadnjih godinu i pol razdvojenosti, svega 2-3 puta prespavao kod tate.. jel moguće izboriti se za više.. to bi mi doista puno značilo.. makar mjesečno samo jedan cijeli vikend dobit, da si u miru opće možemo osmislit neki dobar izlet, pa od jutra skupa landrat, otić na more, u brda, pozvat ekipu na igru...


Tata!

----------


## AdioMare

> a i saznao sam da je uz to u tom dvostrukom životu moje supruge, upravo joj majka bila najveća potpora, kao osoba potekla iz male gradske sredine, njoj je imponiralo što joj kćerka 7 god. izlazi s liječnikom - iako oženjenim čovjekom, 20 god. starijim, ocem dvoje djece i jednim vanbračnim i s još 5 afera iza sebe... *ali ipak liječnikom*!





> *Tata! doista jest muškarac, možda emotivniji od drugih, ali ne baš samozatajni, vrlo samosvjestan, dotjeran, rekao bih moderan muškarac, sporska duša, rekreativno aktivan, uživa u prirodi, ne pije, ne puši, nije sklon hazardu, obrazovan je i načitan, u poslu kreativan, privržen vrijednostima obitelji, jedino je intimno možda malo previše "vatren" i zahtjevan*,


Ja neću pitati tako pametno kao rinama  :Grin:  , ali znatiželja je jača pa se pitam što je to tebi u očima Njene majke falilo?

----------


## Stea

A zašto tako malo? Ima li neki objektivni razlog? 

Mbm ima pravo na jedno poslijepodne tjedno, svaki drugi vikend (od petka navečer do nedjelje navečer), pola godišnjeg i sve se ostalo dogovaramo. Prošle godine su bili samnom za Božić i Novu, ove godine s njim i tako.... Tako smo riješili u sporazumnom.

----------


## anledo

ne mogu se oteti dojmu da sam ovog Tatu srela vec na jednom drugom forumu, isti stil, ista akceleracija, samo fabula i zaplet drukciji...

da nema tog dojma, potpisala bih Mariu71

----------


## Tata!

*Zoranova draga:*



> Spominjes genetski test, kao i sumnje da je dete zaceto u vreme nevidjanja sa zenom. Sta je bilo sa tim sumnjama? Jel to dete tvoje?


Da, dobro primjećeno, sumnje su nažalost još uvijek otvorene... radim na najjednostavnijem nalaženju rješenja... ako ima tko iskustva ili savjet, dobrodošao je... to bi me vjerojatno riješilo pravnih zakulisnih igara kojima sad nemilice tuče po meni i prijeti i ostvarilo da prodišem kao čovjek... ali ne znam kako bi se odrazilo spram odnosa prema djetetu, ne mogu ni pomislit da ga se odreknem... ne vjerujem da bih mogao izgubiti ljudskost i osjećaje prema djetetu za koje se sad toliko grčevito borim... 

razočaranje bi bilo enormno... meni na granici fantastike... ali samo razočaranje na Njen račun - dijete tome nije krivo... ipak se jedino meni veseli kao ocu i hrli tati u zagrljaj... a prema Njoj, nakon takvog saznanja, neznam kako bih se ikada više ponio ljudski...


Tata!

----------


## ina33

> ="Tataodlično pitanje... dakle dobio sam službeno viđanja preko tjedna jedan dan na 2h, a vikendom (sub i ned) naizmjence jedan dan 2h, a drugi 5h, bez mogućnosti da prespava kod mene! čini mi se izuzetno malo i meni osobno nedovoljno... neznam kakva su inače iskustva? može li mi to netko približiti? Smijem li tražiti noćenja vikendom imam li uopće prava na njih?


Tata!, možda ti je za ovaj dio oportuno odvojit poseban topic s odvojenim pitanjem, pitanje će bit vidljivije, nego ovdje, ovako se možda pogubi- sigurna sam da će ti se javiti neko od kužera da ti pomogne, možeš možda to pitanje paralelno postaviti i gore na pdf-u "Pravna pitanja". Sretno!

----------


## Zoranova draga

> *dolazi porod.. ne želi tvoju prisutnost na porodu..* ti želiš, jer si odvijeka zamišljao da ćeš jednog dana kad dođe čas tamo dosita biti, čuti prvi plač djeteta, biti potpora ženi koja rađa novi život...





> pitala me kasnije, jednom, da li me tad bilo strah za nju... ne znam da li sam bio sebičan ili samo siguran da je to samo rutina *carskog reza*, pa nisam ni pomislio na tu mogućnost ili naprosto previše uzbuđen od iščekivanja tog prvog udaha života!


Jesi li hteo da prisustvujes carskom rezu? Da li je to uopste dozvoljeno u bolnici u kome se supruga poradjala?

----------


## ronin

*Tata!* prije svega lijep pozdrav,tek sad vidim ovaj topic i duboko me se dojmila tvoja priča.Lijepo se izražavaš,lijepo te čitati.

Žao mi je da iza sebe imaš brak u kojem nisu postojali obostrani osjećaji.Iz tvojih postupaka vidi se da si suprugu volio i da si sa svoje strane radio sve da taj brak spasiš,no ako druga strana to ne želi,sav tvoj trud pada u vodu.

Iz sveg što si opisao ustvari se vidi da te tvoja bivša supruga nije voljela...i to je ishodište svih vaših problema.
Kad nekog ne voliš,njegovo te prisustvo iritira,živcira,sve vrline pretvaraju se u mane,ništa nije dovoljno dobro,pa ,iako nikako ne odobravam postupke tvoje bivše,i ona suluda optužba o loše pobrisanoj prašini ispod kreveta počinje dobivati smisao.

Iako samo mogu pretpostaviti kakva je bila tvoja bol zbog odvajanja od djeteta,mislim da je bolje da se takav brak okončao,jer tu jednostavno sreće ne bi bilo.
Za vašeg sina je puno bolje da je ostao pošteđen scena vaših svađa i histeriziranja.
Djeca su mudrija nego što mi to često mislimo,i budi siguran,kao što sam ja sigurna,da tvoj sinek i te kako osjeća tvoju ljubav i brigu...i ova će ti ljubav,za razliku od one prve,sasvim sigurno biti uzvraćena.

Loše iskustvo spremi u ropotarnicu prošlosti,gdje joj je i mjesto,arhiviraj je negdje,shvati je kao životnu školu i novo iskustvo,koje će ti možda jednog dana biti od koristi kad upoznaš novu osobu,za kojom nadam se nećeš uzdisati kao mladi Werther zbog neuzvraćene ljubavi,već dijeliti prije svega ljubav i prijateljstvo,a zatim i svu onu lepezu,nekad i manje ugodnu,emocija koje ljubav sa sobom nosi.

I još jedna stvar.Otkad ti se sin rodio,on je tvoj-i na papiru,i na svakiu drugi način.Voliš ga ,patiš kad nije kraj tebe,skrbiš za njega.
Molim te da ne ideš provjeravati jel on BIOLOŠKI tvoj sin,jer tvoja ljubav prema njemu neće time nestati,i dalje ćeš voljeti tog malog dječaka isto kao i dosad,samo ćeš na svoju dušu staviti dodatni nepotrebni uteg koji će te opterećivati.Nemoj to raditi,ni sebi,ni njemu.
Odnos tebe i njega je valjda jedina dobra stvar proizašla iz cijele ove nesretne priče i ne kompliciraj ono što je već ionako komplicirano.
On je tvoj sin,to je bio , i bit će.

 :Love:

----------


## Zoranova draga

> Njeni bjegovi i odlasci, kasnovečernja dopisivanja, otkrivanje prvih sumnjivih poruka na mobitelu.


Kako si uopste otkrio te _prve_ sumnjive poruke na njenom telefonu? A ako su to bile tek prve, kao sto kazes, izgleda kao da si njen telefon redovno kontrolisao.




> No sva moja pitanja o razlozima takvog ponašanja i nastojanja dobiti racionalna objašnjenja, ona bi svodila na moju ljubomoru i posesivnost i svađalačkim napadom zauzimala svoju obranu. Na svako pitanje održava li staru vezu budnom, _(...)_


Ako si joj iscitavao poruke sa mobilnog i stalno je ispitivao o prethodnoj vezi, nije ni cudo sto je ona dosla do zakljucka o tvojoj ljubomori i posesivnosti.




> javlja se njena prijateljica, mailom, _(...)_ "bog mi je svjedok da sam joj željela doprijeti do savjesti i preklinjala je da se ne udaje za čovjeka kojeg ne voli...ona je u njemu vidjela oca i ljubavnika...to je patološka ljubav...ne nalazi krivca u sebi, pružio si joj nesebično sve, ona to nije znala prepoznati..."


I zasto si, posle svih tih _sumnjivih poruka_ i drugih znakova, poverovao mejlu neke osobe sa strane? I kako je ta _prijateljica_, sa te distance, bas tako dobro bila upucena da si ti tako _nesebicno pruzio sve_?

----------


## bucka

tata!  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> a najgori su mi oni koji širom otvorenih očiju, netremice gledaju film do samog kraja i onda na kraju filma slavodobitno poseru sve i kažu "koja glupost!"...


pa tako 4 godine... u sridu, što bi rekli alkari...

----------


## ina33

Ma, Tata!, ja mislim da se ne radi se toliko o tome, nego to su ti savjeti svih nekih tehnika prevladavanja teškoća, hoćeš od molitvi preko autogenog treninga (otpusti nama duge naše kako i mi dužnicima našima...) - prihvatiti ružno iskustvo ili tragediju ili bolest koja se dogodilo/a, internalizirati ga, otpustiti ga da počiva u prošlosti i oprostiti tj. pomiriti se s tim iskustvom/osobom/stanjem, shvatiti ga kao iskustvo za učenje i krenuti dalje u sadašnjost i bolju budućnost  :Love: .

----------


## rinama

> Koliko su ti odredili vremena, a koje možeš provoditi s djetetom?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bravo rinama!
> to je ono što se očekuje od dobrih reakcija, preispitat sad realnost pozicije, brodolom je iza nas, ajmo sad vidit kako napravit splav i dočepat se obale...
> 
> odlično pitanje... dakle dobio sam službeno viđanja preko tjedna jedan dan na 2h, a vikendom (sub i ned) naizmjence jedan dan 2h, a drugi 5h, bez mogućnosti da prespava kod mene! čini mi se izuzetno malo i meni osobno nedovoljno... neznam kakva su inače iskustva? može li mi to netko približiti? Smijem li tražiti noćenja vikendom imam li uopće prava na njih?
> 
> ...


Da. Koliko sam uspjela skužiti kroz tvoje postove, a sad si to i napisao, činilo mi se nekako malo vremena koje si dobio za viđati svoje dijete.
Znam za mnogo, mnogo gorih slućajeva gdje ja tata bio "crna" strana priće, pa mu je ipak dodjeljeno puno više susreta s djetetom nego što si ti dobio. Ajde još malo gore na pravnim pitanjima ispitaj one koji znaju bolje, pa vidi kaj bi se dalo oko toga napraviti. To je prva stvar, druga stvar je pitanje u kakvom ste odnosu ostali ti i tbž (tvoja bivša žena, uh, novi termin, ali nećemo je više persirati sa velikim slovom, jer nije zaslužila). Kako se ponašate pred djetetom? Nije važno što je bilo, važno je kako kvalitetno nastaviti dalje. 
I treće, ja nisam jednoroditeljka, a iopet sam na ovom pdf-u non stop jer osobe koje ovdje pišu su osobe od kojih puno ućim, jer su hrabre, čvrste kod svojih odluka i kao lavice kad su u pitanju njihova djeca, puno mi znaći kad čitam njihove postove jer osjećam iz njih koliko čvrsto stoje sa svoje dvije na zemlji. Vidim da te malo smeta koja rijeć onako direkt u facu, ali vjeruj kako će prolaziti vrijeme vidjet ćeš zbog čega je to tako.
Nema ništa od žalovanja, kad je najteže digneš glavu najviše što možeš.

----------


## Tata!

E moja Zoranova draga, 
a zašto si ti toliko nepovjerljiva? Je li te nešto osobno dirnulo u tome svemu? Možda možemo krenuti i s te strane... Zoranova ovo nije bila knjiga da bih detaljno mogao obraditi svaki i najsitniji detalj iskazati precizno... ovo je bila jedna ispričana priča u kojoj su mnogi sitni detalji preskočeni i obuhvaćeni jednim skupnim opisom, jer bi se inače potpuno izgubio slijed priče i njen konkretni smisao, u mnoštvu opisa svakog najsitnijeg detaljčića... 





> Kako si uopste otkrio te prve sumnjive poruke na njenom telefonu? A ako su to bile tek prve, kao sto kazes, izgleda kao da si njen telefon redovno kontrolisao.


"Njeni bjegovi i odlasci, kasnovečernja dopisivanja, otkrivanje prvih sumnji, lascivna poruka na mobitelu."

Evo ovako bi citat bio ispravniji, al nemoguće je baš svaki detalj obuhvatit egzaktno najpreciznijim izričajem, a ti se vidim hvataš i na dosljednost riječi i sitne detalje. Ali neka, uvjeren sam barem, da si se u slučaj detaljno integrirala, pa makar i kao CSI detektiv.





> I zasto si, posle svih tih sumnjivih poruka i drugih znakova, poverovao mejlu neke osobe sa strane? I kako je ta prijateljica, sa te distance, bas tako dobro bila upucena da si ti tako nesebicno pruzio sve?


Ta prijateljica je bila njena najbliža prijateljica, međusobno su se ispovijedale, kao što to inače prijateljice čine... ona je Njena prijateljica, ne moja... da je moja vjerojatno bih za istinu saznao puno prije... ovako je na jedan nezavisan način željela ostati po strani i ne uplitati se! 
Mene je upoznala u vrijeme dok smo još bili zaručnici i spoznala o kome se radi i koliko je volim... zajedno smo izlazili... prijateljica me jako dobro upoznala, a znala je tada i za dvostruku vezu njene prijateljice, imala je svobuhvatnu situaciju... priznala je da se osjećala kao neka vrsta izdajnika pojavljujući se s nama u društvu dok smo bili zajedno, znajući što se u stvari događa, pa nas je počela izbjegavati! ... a pitaš me kako joj vjerujem?!? e pa da vidiš 15 A4 stranica mailova ne bih ti trebao posebno opisivati Zašto vjerujem... jer je toliko delikatnih situacija opisala kojima su se doslovno rješile sve moje neriješene enigme koje su me mjesecima mučile... kasnovečernji sms-ovi... večernji odlasci kod "prijateljice" i nedostupnost na mob... iznenadni nakitni pokloni "sestre" za velentinovo i sl.! jako jako puno toga, premali je post da ti sve navedem!



Bolnica dozvoljava prisutnost na vrijeme operacije, u njihovoj sterilnoj odjeći, iza staklenog zida, 10-tak metara od operacijskog stola!


Zoranova nadam se da je sva sumnjičavost uklonjena... ako nije slobodno pitaj... 

a reci ti sad meni molim te odakle toliko sumnje? volio bih jedino da su ti dijalozi opširniji i da nam objasniš svima koje su sumnje zapravo uzročnici takvih detektivska pitanja i zašto? koja je poanta? ne bi se sigurno toliko zauzela provjeriti detalje, da ne osjećaš veliki poriv raskrinkavanja možda potencijalnog lakeja, a jedino mi se nameće da interes prozlazi iz vlastito proživljene slične situacije, možda neki deja-vue? Pitam se samo s koje strane ogledala je tvoja priča?


Tata!

----------


## tweety

Tata! u koje savjetovalište si mislio poći?

----------


## Tata!

> Tata! u koje savjetovalište si mislio poći?


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...asc&highlight=


kako postavljate linkove ja neznam drugačije nego ovako!

tweety. nadam se da je razumljivo


Tata!

----------


## vodenjak74

> vodenjak74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i manje slušaj pojedine ovdje koji svoje komplekse liječe na drugim 
> hvala ti na priči svi griješimo u procjeni ponekad
> 
> 
> Tko to OVDJE liječi komplekse na drugima?



tata samo naprijed  :Love:  
a na ovo Tko to OVDJE liječi komplekse na drugima
mislim daje tata sve napisao i prepoznao

----------


## Tata!

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a najgori su mi oni koji širom otvorenih očiju, netremice gledaju film do samog kraja i onda na kraju filma slavodobitno poseru sve i kažu "koja glupost!"...
> 
> 
> pa tako 4 godine... u sridu, što bi rekli alkari...




e ovo je zaista prevršilo mjeru!!!

reci mi vis-a-vis potpisa kojeg tako ponosno ističeš, a jel kćerka ponosna na mamu?!? sjedi mama dama od 50-tak godina u žiriju pdf-a, ima je posvuda kako vidim u svakom kutku ostavlja rječiti trag, reklo bi se zrela i mudra žena, a kad ono kao ona dva mupetshow balkonijera, samo gleda kako će koga ismijat i bacit koju zlojedljivu opasku, ljudima koji se prvi puta pojavljuju ovdje i pokušavaju naći trenutak razumijevanja i poneki dobronamjerni savjet kako i što dalje, pametnu smjernicu, a ne zatiranje u blato i posprdno ismijavanje kako je glup što je opće nekoga zavolio pa mu se eto sve to desilo! E baš sam tupav jel da?!? daj zamisli 2 god sranja i još 2 dok sam to zatvorio i krenuo dalje! Koji IDIOT, ha? 

Ma tome se definitivno nisam nadao od žene s preko 5.000 postova ovdje! Neću se ni truditi bacati osvrt psihoanalize na tebe... to bi iz mojih usta bilo kao da te blagoslovim, u usporedbi s tvojim rječima meni! Sramotno!

i još ću te samo pitati zlojedljivo i bez bontona, kao i ti mene, a koliko je tvoja "alka" duga kad smo već kod mojih 4 god, ili u prijevodu koliko traje tvoja scena otvorenih očiju dok nisi shvatila "what a suck", pa do vremena kad si uspjela i zatvorit usta i počistit iza sebe?!? ili još traje? 

izuzetno podlo je nabacivat se najbolnijim detaljima ljudskih sudbina ovakvom posprdnošću! al eto samo da osjetiš kako je to! ako te već netko dosad tome nije naučio... sigurno neću niti ja! Al ostat će makar trag...


Tata!

----------


## vodenjak74

> izuzetno podlo je nabacivat se najbolnijim detaljima ljudskih sudbina ovakvom posprdnošću! al eto samo da osjetiš kako je to! ako te već netko dosad tome nije naučio... sigurno neću niti ja! Al ostat će makar trag...
> 
> 
> Tata!


konačno netko da kaže!!!!
tata  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> i još ću te samo pitati zlojedljivo i bez bontona, kao i ti mene, a koliko je tvoja "alka" duga kad smo već kod mojih 4 god, ili u prijevodu koliko traje tvoja scena otvorenih očiju dok nisi shvatila "what a suck", pa do vremena kad si uspjela i zatvorit usta i počistit iza sebe?!? ili još traje?


samo ti pitaj   :Grin:  . za mene to nije ni zlojedljivo, ni bez bontona. da si malo više čitao - našao bi odgovor i na to pitanje. ali da te ne mučim...  

ja nisam čekala kraj filma, nego sam odmah ugasila televizor. i krenula dalje. 

a mogao bi i ti.   :Wink:

----------


## summer

Tata!, tebi zelim da se sto prije oporavis od nesretne ljubavi i braka i uzivas sto vise sa svojim sinom.

Ujedno mi se ne svidja:
- iznosenje price u toliko detalja, kao da bit ne bismo inace shvatili 
- ocita subjektivnost, ona je vrag, a tvoji jedini 'grijesi' su prevelika ljubav, oprastanje i okretanje drugog obraza
- nadmen stav, ti biras cjelovite i dobre odgovore na temi, nagradit ces ih i sa Bravo!
- ideja da ce tvoja prica srusiti predrasude - kao da je itko na ovom forumu i sire uvjeren da su muskarci uvijek i iskljucivi krivci za prevare, razvode, nesavjesno i neodgovorno roditeljstvo...
- citiranje Vjekoslavinih stihova iz bilo kojih razloga  :Grin: 

Move on! Sretno!

----------


## tweety

> - citiranje Vjekoslavinih stihova iz bilo kojih razloga


  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumeja

> Ah i opet se pokušava opravdati žene za ovakve postupke. 
> Zašto se ne gleda jednako na iste stvari kod muškaraca i žena? 
> I opet, da je ovo napravio muškarac-drvlje i kamenje bi na njega sasuli! 
> Ne želim pisati svoje mišnjenje o Tatinoj! ženi jer nemam baš neko mišljenje o ženama koje ovakve stvari rade i sto kao ni o muškarcima koji isto to rade...


Ja uopste ne zelim opravdati necije postupke. Jednostavno sam pokusala objektivno sagledati situaciju koliko je to moguce na ovaj nacin. Isto tako, razlika zbog koje je meni lakse analizirati zensko ponasanje je upravo zato sto i sama pripadam tom spolu, pa mi je lakse shvatiti zasto bi neka zena radila odredjene stvari. Takva neka bliskost ne postoji sa muskim spolom, jer mi je on manje vise nepoznat, te to vjerovatno doprinosi cinjenici da je lakse gledati na njihove postupke osudjujucim crno-bijelim pogledom.
Ja jednostavno ne vjerujem u neke brze podjele ljudi u kojim zacas trebamo nekog svrstati u loseg ili dobrog, lazova ili iskrenog, zlobnog ili dobrocudnog. Mislim da su ljudi puno vise komplikovani od toga i da se vecina nas nalazi negdje izmedju, gdje su stvari cesto kontradiktorne. Neko uspije da tu kontradiktornost umanji vise nego drugi, ali to je vjecita borba. Zbog toga ne vjerujem u to neko brzo kategorisanje ljudi, jer je ono puno puta nepravedno, a jedino je razumljivo ako dolazi od ljudi koji su direktno bili osteceni ponasanjem jedne takve "zlobne" osobe. Znaci, subjektivni su u svom gledanju i njima mozemo pogledati kroz prste, bar jedno vrijeme. Od nas ostalih se ocekuje malo vise objektivan pogled, malo vise razumijevanja za sve te naizgled jasne nelogicnosti i sve te kontradiktornosti. Meni to teze uspijeva kada je u pitanju muski svijet, jer ga manje poznajem i prema tome manje razumijem, ali to je nesto cega sam svjesna i protiv cega se borim koliko mogu.(*) Ipak, ne mislim da je moj prvobitan post bio posebno blag prema postupcima ove zene, jer sam je izricito karakterisala kao nezrelu, nekarakternu i slabu osobu. Ne znam cemu bi se njeno ponasanje trebalo pripisati a da ne bi bilo okarakterisano kao pravdanje. Djavolskoj prirodi?  :/ 


*Ovdje bih jos htjela navesti cinjenicu da razlike u gledanju na nepravdu ucinjenu nad muskarcima i nepravdu ucinjenu nad zenama mogu naci svoje opravdanje u vijekovima dugom sovinizmu, patrijarhalnim drustvenim uredjenjima i sistematski vrsenom diskriminacijom nad zenama u mnogim zajednicama. Sve to je doprinijelo tome da smo danas osjetljiviji na nepravdu ucinjenu nad zenom nego nad muskarcem. Da li je to opravdano i koliko je tema za sebe, ali smatrati da par decenija koliko toliko ravnopravnog odnosa prema zenama i muskarcima moze izbrisati vijekove ugnjetavanosti, nepravde i oduzimnja osnovih prava zenama je krajnje naivno.

----------


## Zoranova draga

> "Njeni bjegovi i odlasci, kasnovečernja dopisivanja, otkrivanje prvih sumnji, lascivna poruka na mobitelu."


Dakle, bila je ipak samo jedna _sumnjiva poruka_? A kako se to desilo da si nju otkrio?




> Ta prijateljica je bila njena najbliža prijateljica, međusobno su se ispovijedale, kao što to inače prijateljice čine... ona je Njena prijateljica, ne moja... da je moja vjerojatno bih za istinu saznao puno prije... ovako je na jedan nezavisan način željela ostati po strani i ne uplitati se!


I ta _najbliza prijateljica_, dakle, u zelji da ostane po strani i ne uplice se, posalje tebi 15 A4 strana e-mailova sa detaljnim ispovestima tvoje supruge.




> preselila se majci... s djetetom...





> selim u stan njene majke da joj budemo na pomoći pri oporavku...


Dakle, preselio si se u stan njene majke posto te je zena vec napustila. Jel te neko zvao da im tamo pomazes?




> istjera na marš iz tog stana, a radi perfidne insinuacije njene kćeri - moje supruge, u kojoj ja doista ničime kriv, a kamo li zaslužio takav način odnosa...


Iz svega sto si pisao, vrlo lepo se vidi da je tvoja supruga bila nezadovoljna brakom i da nije zelela da ostane u vezi sa tobom. Normalno da je majka tebe izmarsirala iz *svog* stana - pa nece valjda da izbaci cerku sa malom bebom, a ostavi zeta?




> njoj je imponiralo što joj kćerka 7 god. izlazi s liječnikom - iako oženjenim čovjekom, 20 god. starijim, ocem dvoje djece i jednim vanbračnim i s još 5 afera iza sebe... ali ipak liječnikom!


A kako si saznao sta imponuje gospodji mami? A za te afere i vanbracnu decu?




> a reci ti sad meni molim te odakle toliko sumnje?


Naprotiv, u onoj meri koliko se uopste moze verovati anonimnoj ispovesti na javnom forumu, i nemam _vecih_ sumnji u to da si nam docarao _svoj dozivljaj_ cele price...

----------


## Loryblue

> ne mogu se oteti dojmu da sam ovog Tatu srela vec na jednom drugom forumu, isti stil, ista akceleracija, samo fabula i zaplet drukciji...


znači ni ti se ne možeš otet istom dojmu.
naročito kako se nižu odgovori forumašica (posebno oni ne tapšajući odgovori) i stranice topica.

jako puno sličnosti ima. :/

----------


## Gost 1

*Tata:*


> Tata! doista jest muškarac, možda emotivniji od drugih, ali ne baš samozatajni, vrlo samosvjestan, dotjeran, rekao bih moderan muškarac, sporska duša, rekreativno aktivan, uživa u prirodi, ne pije, ne puši, nije sklon hazardu, obrazovan je i načitan, u poslu kreativan, privržen vrijednostima obitelji, jedino je intimno možda malo previše "vatren" i zahtjevan, ali vjerojatno time deklarirano nimalo ženskast.


...hm...a da nije Tata! postao u Plavom oglasniku (rubrika ženidba/udaja)

----------


## akasha

> anledo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne mogu se oteti dojmu da sam ovog Tatu srela vec na jednom drugom forumu, isti stil, ista akceleracija, samo fabula i zaplet drukciji...
> 
> 
> znači ni ti se ne možeš otet istom dojmu.
> naročito kako se nižu odgovori forumašica (posebno oni ne tapšajući odgovori) i stranice topica.
> 
> jako puno sličnosti ima. :/



daj link. bar na pp.

----------


## drndalica

Meni ova priča nije nikako sjela. Tu mi nešto smrdi da ga j....  :/ 
Doduše, poznata sam kao glavno gunđalo.... Ne, znam. Ne volim 'balade'.

----------


## petrić

dragi tata!, čestitam na literarnom stilu i požrtvovnosti koju si unio u svoj bivši brak! bez sumnje znaš da je teško mijenjati ljudske stavove, uvijek i na svakom mjestu, pa niti ovaj forum nije po tome iznimka. iako su sumnjičavci manjina, glasni su te se čovjek u trenutku nađe u poziciji napadnutog i prisiljen se braniti ili povući. 
i sama sam prošla tešku bračnu kalvariju, no nakon svega bilo je lakše odmahnuti rukom jer je dijete ostalo sa mnom, a dimenzije sumnje u našu biološku povezanost nikada nije niti postojala! smatram da dokazivanje očinstva u tvome slučaju nema nikakvog smisla! odavno znaš da si bio igračka u rukama svoje bivše i da je vaš cjelokupan odnos bio laž, za to ne trebaš više dokaza. isto tako, čini mi se da tvoja intuicija, a i razum znaju odgovor na pitanje biološkog podrijetla tvojeg sina! s druge strane, ako istinski osjećaš harambašu svojim djetetom za to ti nikakvi dokazi ne trebaju! želiš li uopće otvarati tu pandorinu kutiju!? što bi time postigao!? možda jednoga dana kad sinčina odraste i ako sam poželi...
što se tiče vaših susreta, pričekaj još koju godinu, da mali odraste, pa traži od suda promjenu odluke. u ovoj starosnoj dobi ona je manje - više primjerena. ... a tada, put pod noge i u prave male muške avanture! 
nakon svega, priuštit ću si malu cyber izvanbračnu avanturu i poslati ti jedan veliki   :Love:  zagrljaj!

----------


## inna

Tata!, ja te samo molim da umjesto o "Njoj", pises o "njoj", ne vjerujem da ti je ona bitnija od djeteta (malim slovom). 

Utisak koji sticem nakon svega procitanog, je sledeci: ona je vjerovatno zeljela da izadje iz te veze sa ozenjenim tipom, srela je tebe, mozda se i zaljubila u pocetku, mislila (nadala se) da ce moci izgraditi brak i porodicu sa tobom, a onda vremenom, shvatila da ipak voli onog drugog, ili prvog, kako se vec uzme. 
Koliko god je krivice na njoj, po meni je isto toliko i na tebi, prevashodno iz sledeca dva razloga:
1. ako si vec sumnjao, sa djetetom se trebalo pricekati, sada bi ti bilo neuporedivo lakse
2. ako si je vec toliko volio, trebao si pokusati naci nacina da se muski izboris za njenu ljubav, a ne povladjivati svim njenim hirovima i musicama

I samo jos jedan savjet za ubuduce, ako dozvolis... Ne trazi svaka zena od muskarca da bude njezan, osjecajan,  elokventan, hronicno romantican... Nekima jednostavno treba cvrsta muska ruka koja ce ih voditi kroz zivot. Pa ti sad proberi... 

Sretno, u svakom slucaju!

----------


## marči

tata! budi i ostani točno takav kakav jesi....bez obzira na sve što se dogodilo, ne gubi vjeru i nadu u pravu i istinsku ljubav, u brak/vezu koja je protkana uzajmnom ljubavlju i poštovanjem do samoga kraja (ja vjerujem da takva ljubav postoji i da je moguća i da je vrijedna truda).
tvoje dijete raste iz dana u dan i uskoro će shvatiti svu tvoju ljubav, kvalitete, osobine... možda s vremenom i "mama" smiri svoje vatre uz nekoga tko je može pratiti i shvati da si joj ipak prijtelj, a ne neprijatelj i da si prekrasan otac. vjerujem da te čekaju prekrasni zajednički vikendi i ljeta i zime za kojima će tvoje dijete žuditi. 
a osoba koja te zaslužuje tek dolazi...
sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja te pozdravljam  :Smile:  
i potpisujem Marči

----------


## Tata!

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  "Njeni bjegovi i odlasci, kasnovečernja dopisivanja, otkrivanje prvih sumnji, lascivna poruka na mobitelu."
> 
> 
> *Dakle, bila je ipak samo jedna sumnjiva poruka? A kako se to desilo da si nju otkrio?*."


Jednostavno, mobitel je bio preda mnom i stigla je poruka, a očekivana je važna obavijest prijatelja koja je trebala stići nekome od nas... bilo je 22.45, i krajnje vrijeme da stigne! a priznat ćeš da je to vrijeme u koje se javljaju samo bliske osobe i prijatelji koje svakodnevno viđamo, jel tako? ili se varam? Međutim poruka na silno zaprepaštenje uopće nije bila prijateljska, a još manje očekivana - nikako ne s moje strane! Pokazao sam joj poruku i tražio suvislo objašnjenje, našto se par puta umjetno iščuđavala i dala neko glupavo objašnjenje da ni predškolsko dijete ne bi povjerovalo! Slijedeći dan je tražila savjet One prijateljice što da napravi jer je "raskrinkana"! Našto je uslijedilo Solomonsko rješenje "Slao je poruku krivoj!" Naravno saznao sam nažalost tek godinu dana poslije od te iste prijateljice da je ta poruka bila realni početak itekako opravdanih sumnji! 







> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ta prijateljica je bila njena najbliža prijateljica, međusobno su se ispovijedale, kao što to inače prijateljice čine... ona je Njena prijateljica, ne moja... da je moja vjerojatno bih za istinu saznao puno prije... ovako je na jedan nezavisan način željela ostati po strani i ne uplitati se!
> 
> 
> *I ta najbliza prijateljica, dakle, u zelji da ostane po strani i ne uplice se, posalje tebi 15 A4 strana e-mailova sa detaljnim ispovestima tvoje supruge.*


Što želiš reći time? Ne poznaješ takve slučajeve da savjest prijateljice stane na stranu povrijeđene osobe, u slučaju kad poznaje cijelu situaciju više nego detaljno i iz svih mogućih kuteva i kad ima dovoljno samosvjesnosti i morala svoj glas dati pravdi bez obzira na posljedice?! Čudim se kako te ne začuđuje kakva je to osoba o kojoj se ima za napisati 15 stranica o pronevjeri ljubavi! A naravno da je priča napisana iz mog kuta i s mojom dozom subjektivnosti, ali zar ti 18 mjeseci borbe za nečiju ljubav ne govori nešto više o mojoj "subjektivnosti" i kakav karakter ona ima? Možda nismo svi na svijetu bezočni egoisti, ako se negdje naziru i tragovi altruizma, nemoj to odmah po defaultu svoje percepcije smatrat bajkom! Meni se čini da ti nisi nimalo objektivna - očito si vrlo subjektivna i nepopravljivo solidarna sa ženskom stranom, što ti ne mogu zamjeriti. Jednostavno ne možeš protiv toga, a ovo nije mjesto na kome te mogu kvalitetno razuvjeravati u pogledu toga, niti neću inzistirati i više gaziti svoje dostojanstvo u tome! 

Isto tako nadam se da ovo nije jedini moj glas na ovome mjestu - nego tek početak, pa ako nastojiš biti dovoljno uporna iskristalizirat će se kad tad moja narav i karakter kroz moje stavove i iznošenje rasuđivanja, kroz pitanja i odgovore, debate, suočavanja s problemima, kroz mišljenja, savjete i podrške. Pa će se ili potvrditi ili razuvjeriti tvoja skeptična razmišljanja - eto to naprosto ostavljam tebi na rasuđivanje!






> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> preselila se majci... s djetetom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ajme gotovo za ne povjerovat? Pa naravno! ne da me se zvalo, nego je inzistirano na mom dolasku...mi smo tamo došli kao obitelj! A neposredno po tom preseljenju tek javila se prijateljica! Al nevezano tome, pa čovječe ja sam roditelj tom dijetetu i stalo mi je do njegove sigurnosti. Trebao bih te sada pitati jesi li ti majka? Majka djeteta i roditelj? jer kako bi uopće dopustila da ti dijete ode s drugim roditeljem, a da ti ne ideš s njime! Osim toga kako očekuješ da se majka jednog djeteta brine sama o dvomjesečnom djetetu, nepokretnoj majci, nećaku koji dolazi gotovo svaki dan tamo na ručak i psu koji ima minimalno 2 šetnje dnevno po sat vremena? Čini li ti se to logičnim! Ajd molim te prije nego donosiš ta svoja sumnjičava pitanja preispitaj njihovu logičnost, koja se itekako dala iščitati (dijete, bolesna majka, pas)!






> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> istjera na marš iz tog stana, a radi perfidne insinuacije njene kćeri - moje supruge, u kojoj ja doista ničime kriv, a kamo li zaslužio takav način odnosa...
> 
> 
> *Iz svega sto si pisao, vrlo lepo se vidi da je tvoja supruga bila nezadovoljna brakom i da nije zelela da ostane u vezi sa tobom. Normalno da je majka tebe izmarsirala iz svog stana - pa nece valjda da izbaci cerku sa malom bebom, a ostavi zeta?*


Pa ti zaboravljaš da je Zet imao gdje živjeti, u duplo većem Svom stanu, neizmjerno većeg komfora u kome je normalno plaćao režije, iako je stan zjapio prazan! Zet se stisnuo na 30 kvadrata u jednu sobicu s 4osobe, spavao na krevetu s djetetom, samo da bi bio tu s njim! Dobro šta bi mene to trebalo drugo vući u taj njihov stan? Koji porivi osim blizine djeteta? Ja tebe doista ne razumijem što mi pokušavaš isprovocirati sad? Pa imala je i njena kćerka gdje živjeti, da je htjela i da joj nije bilo bitno imati slobodu za nekoga drugoga preko dana, dok je "mužić" vrijedno radio! Nitko je nije ničime tjerao iz stana koji je kupljen upravo da se u njemu savije obiteljsko gnijezdo, da dijete u njemu protapa svoje prve korake i doživi sve prve radosti jedne skladne obitelji, a ne da ja u njemu čamim sam!






> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a reci ti sad meni molim te odakle toliko sumnje?
> 
> 
> *Naprotiv, u onoj meri koliko se uopste moze verovati anonimnoj ispovesti na javnom forumu, i nemam vecih sumnji u to da si nam docarao svoj dozivljaj cele price...*


Ne znam čemu toliko nepovjerenja u jednu iz srca ispričanu sudbinu i čemu toliko potrebe da se toliko analizira svaki detalj i traži dlaka u jajetu? zar si očekivala iznošenje svakog najsitnijijeg detalja i obrazloženja, samo zato da bi nečija sumnjičavost unaprijed bila anulirana? Pa ja nimalo nisam opterećen time! Tko ne vjeruje, neće vjerovati niti nakon svih objašnjenja, jer očito ne može pojmiti i prihvatit činjenicu da je muškarac povrijeđen i tako pokvareno izdanog povjerenja, sa strane jedne žene! Neznam da li si ikada bila u mojoj situaciji, kada je tako teško razabrati tu istinu, jer ti netko non stop manipulira uvjerenjem, ali sve sam bliže sudu da si bila u koži moje žene, osobe koja je nekome to priuštila! Intuicija me nekako vuče tome... jer ne vidim koji bi te drugi razlog nagnao tolikoj analizi i istjerivanju maka na konac, osim da čovjek ne nalazi tragove povređenosti u dodirnim sličnostima.







> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> njoj je imponiralo što joj kćerka 7 god. izlazi s liječnikom - iako oženjenim čovjekom, 20 god. starijim, ocem dvoje djece i jednim vanbračnim i s još 5 afera iza sebe... ali ipak liječnikom!
> 
> 
> *A kako si saznao sta imponuje gospodji mami? A za te afere i vanbracnu decu?*


Pa nisam puno toga napisao što se nakon začetog priznanja počelo dalje odmotavati kao klupko istine, samo od sebe... zaboravljaš da je prošlo više od 2 god poslije toga, da se krećeš u društvu, da se postavljaju pitanja raskida, da se razgovara o tome, da svako nastoji dati svoj prilog i pozvan i nepozvan... dakle kad ti se dogodi jedan tako ozbiljan raskid, javljaju ti se ljudi kojima si drag... javljaju se iz poriva pomoći u toj teškoj situaciji na saniranju problema, saslušati, popričati s jednom i s drugom stranom i pokušat popravit mostove, ako je ikako moguće... iznose i svoje bolne priče, ne bi li olakšali, svatko je ima... govore da trzavice postoje i da nestaju u hodu i da je to normalno...ali onda ti počinješ svoju priču, pričaš s njima i pričaš i iznosiš sve te nepremostive detalje, svu tu bujicu nesreće i poniženja, koju si doživio, sve te trenutke kojima si se gušio u lažima, prešućivanjima, prevarama i onda se skidaju njihove maske isčuđavanja i dobijaš podršku... podršku njene rodbine... prijatelja koje si upoznao s njene strane! Javljaju ti se ljudi koji je znaju puno duže nego ti, sa slavodobitnim "mi smo to sve znali, ali mislili smo da će se promijeniti"... ako ste znali ljudi zašto me ni niste upozorili u samome početku?!? osjećao sam se odjednom kao da svi znaju da sam za život odabrao zamamnog transvestita, al svi se samo nadaju da jednog dana eto neću otkrit što mu je među nogama! 

ona je tajila svoju vezu s oženjenim muškarcem, ocem dvoje djece, 3 god prije mene, pred svima, pred najbližim dijelom rodbine, pred poznanicima i velikim dijelom prijatelja i poznanika... u stvari znala je jedna vrlo uska garnitura ljudi, ali od rodbine nitko!!! Prema svima ona je bila slobodna djevojka nekim ludim čudom nezainteresirana za vezu, i konačno se nakon dugo godina "uspjela" zaljubiti u mene i u meni ostvariti svima dugoočekivanu vezu i brak! i onda krah u kome su svi tražili logične odgovore... a niko svjestan istine i načela života koji je usvojila prije mene i kojeg se nije uspjela othrvat!

I molim te ne bih više o tome! Vraćati prošlost i analizirajući opet sve iznova da bih tebi ponaosob razjasnio nešto u čemu sama ne vidiš smisao, u vrijeme kad zatvaram pipu svih tih nepravdi i nastojim ostaviti sve zle detalje iza sebe, meni to sad ne treba...u vrijeme kad tražim nove iskre vjere među ljudima i iskrenu nadu da grom ne udara u isto mjesto dva put!

Lijepi pozdrav...


Tata!

----------


## newa

Tata! žao mi je što ti se sve ovo događa. 
Iskreno ovo analiziranje i preeeeeedugački postovi su mi postali dosadni. Mislim da smo svi skužili bit tvoje priče... ali ovo analiziranje i pojedinačno objašnjavanje.... predosadno.
 :/ 
Tgrni se malo i nastavi dalje svoj život.
Sa ovime nećeš ništa postići.

Pozdrav

----------


## stray_cat

Tata!, jesi ti dao sve od sebe u toj vezi? jesi lagao, varao, maltretirao partericu?

nisi? e onda stvarno mozes mirno dalje, ne moras se pravdati nikome, a najmanje sebi

pokusaj nekako poceti zivot iz sadasnje situacije i pokreni se, sebe radi i djeteta radi (bez obzira na detlja ko je donator sperme jer donator sperme moze biti svako a tata je tata)

----------


## Tata!

Ma da istina, sam sebi se čudim kako sam dopustio da me neki ovdje toliko isprovociraju da im se opravdavam, kao da su oni živjeli moj život, a ne ja, pa si uzimaju za pravo znati nešto sto ja ne znam... iskreno sam želio bez takvih osobnih detalja i definitvno ću nastaviti bez ijednog opravdavanja više na tu temu!

Sad me puno više zanimaju ove normalnije roditeljskije teme... npr...

1) kako uređujete zajednicu s drugom polovicom roditeljskog para u slučaju ako Vas ne podržava kao roditelja... dakle da li doživljavate saplitanja, otežavanje, neinformranje o trenucima kad je dijete kod drugog roditelja i kako to riješiti? Ja sam do te mjere neinformiran da ne znam zašto je djetetu mučnina, zašto nema apetita, da li je bilo kod doktora... do toga da mi ne objašnjava njegove svakodnevne navike, značenje pojedinih novih izraza, što voli jesti i sl.

Na koji način uvjeriti jednu majku daj e to u interesu djeteta, jer ja naprosto nemam toliko vrmena dijete uza sebe da bih sve to uspio pohvatat... i onda se mučimo i on i ja! 


2) kakva su Vaša iskustva sa podjelom vremena za dijete... ne zanimaju me trenutno pravne mogućnosti nego kako to funkcionira u praksi! Imam određene termine koji su meni osobno prekratki, ali i unutar tih okvira događaju mi se stalna majčina podmetanja, nekad su sitna psihološka samo za ubijanje raspoloženja, a nekad su baš gadna da ti pokvare cijeli dan ili isplanirani vikend... više niti ne obavještavam kuda ću ići s njime, nego uvijek da idem na isto mjesto, iz straha danam neki dobar izlet ne pokvari...

Čisto me zanimaju ti ljudski kriteriji ponašanja, kako to međusobno regulirate sa svojim "partnerima"? Imate li problema i saplitanja ili su glave čiste i da li su eventualni problemi samo karakteristični za početke takvih podjeljenih roditeljstava ili se nastavljaju i kasnije?



Tata!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

Tata! ne zelim razradjivati tvoj psiholoski profil(u sta je skrenula ova tema) ili razglabati o tome kojeg si spola,vec zelim reci da mi je "drago"(malo mi cudno to zvuci) sto se napokon i jedan muskarac javio sa svojim iskustvom. 

nekako mi se sve cini da je nekima ovdje normalno pruziti podrsku nazalost samo zenama.ali ne i muskarcima sa ovakvom pricom.


sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## Metvica

Dragi Tata!
Dirnula me tvoja priča i duboko suosjećam s tobom zbog svega što si prošao. Baš nisi imao sreće.   :Sad:  

Cijenim ljude poput tebe, oba spola. Moja izrazita feministička orijentacija nema baš ništa s time hoću li razumjeti iznevjerenog partnera, bio on muškarac ili žena. 
Mislim da si upravo takav kako se opisuješ - „pravi muškarac“. I da bi se mnoge žene potrgale da te dobiju. (Sorry, zauzeta sam.  :Wink:  ) Koje te ne znaju cijeniti, nisu te zaslužile.

Šaljem ti podršku i nadu da ćeš naći ženu kakvu zaslužuješ.   :Kiss:  Iz sveg srca navijam da te ovo iskustvo neće ogrubiti i navesti da se daješ manje u novoj vezi, kad za nju budeš spreman.
Tražiš li savjet u vezi s utvrđivanjem očinstva, moj također glasi: nemoj!

Drži se! Već je lakše, a bit će vremenom još bolje  :Love:

----------


## Stea

> Sad me puno više zanimaju ove normalnije roditeljskije teme... npr...
> 
> 1) kako uređujete zajednicu s drugom polovicom roditeljskog para u slučaju ako Vas ne podržava kao roditelja... dakle da li doživljavate saplitanja, otežavanje, neinformranje o trenucima kad je dijete kod drugog roditelja i kako to riješiti? Ja sam do te mjere neinformiran da ne znam zašto je djetetu mučnina, zašto nema apetita, da li je bilo kod doktora... do toga da mi ne objašnjava njegove svakodnevne navike, značenje pojedinih novih izraza, što voli jesti i sl.
> 
> Na koji način uvjeriti jednu majku daj e to u interesu djeteta, jer ja naprosto nemam toliko vrmena dijete uza sebe da bih sve to uspio pohvatat... i onda se mučimo i on i ja! 
> 
> 
> 2) kakva su Vaša iskustva sa podjelom vremena za dijete... ne zanimaju me trenutno pravne mogućnosti nego kako to funkcionira u praksi! Imam određene termine koji su meni osobno prekratki, ali i unutar tih okvira događaju mi se stalna majčina podmetanja, nekad su sitna psihološka samo za ubijanje raspoloženja, a nekad su baš gadna da ti pokvare cijeli dan ili isplanirani vikend... više niti ne obavještavam kuda ću ići s njime, nego uvijek da idem na isto mjesto, iz straha danam neki dobar izlet ne pokvari...
> 
> ...


Tata! otvori topic na ovu temu i rado ću dati svoj doprinos.

----------


## tweety

Tata! hoćeš li da otvorimo novi topic sa pitanjima koja su ti sad aktualna?
Ovo je tema koja je započela sa tvojom životnom pričom pa bi se pitanja mogla izgubiti u tome. Mislim da bi se više forumaša javilo kad bi ova organizacija vremena i odnosi s bivšim partnerom išli u novi topic.

----------


## tweety

Evo otvorila sam poseban topic, pa nastavite tamo konstruktivno

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55371

----------


## Zoranova draga

Iako je, po meni, prica puna kontradiktornih detalja (a dodatna objasnjenja su samo unela dodatne kontradiktorne momente), glavna stvar koja se meni u celoj ispovesti ne dopada jeste uporno blacenje bivse zene (kao i njene majke i sestre usput), i sa druge strane uzdizanje i idealizovanje sopstvenih kvaliteta, pozrtvovanja, osecanja. I ne mogu se oteti utisku da bi ispovest druge strane, iako mozda sa istim kosturom, bacila dosta drugacije svetlo na celu pricu.

Pozdrav svim ucesnicima diskusije i sve najbolje!

----------


## Tata!

> Iako je, po meni, prica puna kontradiktornih detalja (a dodatna objasnjenja su samo unela dodatne kontradiktorne momente), glavna stvar koja se meni u celoj ispovesti ne dopada jeste uporno blacenje bivse zene (kao i njene majke i sestre usput), i sa druge strane uzdizanje i idealizovanje sopstvenih kvaliteta, pozrtvovanja, osecanja. I ne mogu se oteti utisku da bi ispovest druge strane, iako mozda sa istim kosturom, bacila dosta drugacije svetlo na celu pricu.


Zoranova, upoznao sam se malo s tvojim profilom, jer me živo zanimalo što stoji iza jedne takve osobe i kakvi su joj ostali postovi i općenito porivi pojavljivanja i karakter uključivanja u teme... s obzirom da su tvoji postovi redom samo kritično orijentirani, i to ovdje na mjestu koje traži toplu osobu više, glas razuma više, iskrene emocije, suosjećanje i toleranciju, a ne sumnje, ti ulaziš sa kavkadžijskim porivima i nadmetanjima, sitnim podbadanjima, pametovanjima gotovo posvuda! U svakom topicu nalaziš manu za analizu i istjerivanje maka na konac otkrivanjem "nelogičnosti" i naslađivanjem kad je tvoja zadnja! Nakon toga se nisam više trudio tražiti razloge! To mi je bilo dovoljno...

a to da bih volio čuti ispovjest i druge strane više od ičega, na tome sam inzistirao četiri pune godine, ali sam ove godine i definitivno odustao i shvatio da je nikada neću niti dobiti... jer mi nije jasno čime bi više mogla razjasniti logično i nevino sve ono što znam o njoj!

svejedno kad bi se hipotetički i pojavila ispovjest, rado bih pročitao što ju je to sve naglalo, da nam ovo učini i pokušati naći neki zdravorazumski racio u njenim objašnjenjima... a naposlijetku nakon svega, otkriti zašto je uopće inzistirala i s kojim obrazom, nakon što ju je ljubavnik odbacio, vratiti se u našu vezu i čime je očekivala da bih je ja objeručke prihvatio, kao da baš ničega iznevjerenog nije bilo, a kamo li najsvetijeg u odnosu dvoje ljudi... a opet sve to nastojala sprovesti bez i jednog objašnjenja?!


Tata!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Koliko se tu postova nagomilalo... :shock: 

Ja sam čak bila spomenuta između ostalih... wow, baš sam ponosna.  8) 

Zanimljivo je analitičan um Tate!...   :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

> Koliko se tu postova nagomilalo... :shock: 
> 
> Ja sam čak bila spomenuta između ostalih... wow, baš sam ponosna.  8) 
> 
> Zanimljivo je analitičan um Tate!...



Hvala Anita na svakom uključivanju... moram priznati da je svatko primjećen i onaj dobronamjeran i zlonamjeran... na žalost obaveze na poslu mi nisu dale mogućnosti da se svima ponaosob zahvalim i obratim, ali duša je vjeruj mi zatitrala milinom svakom vašom iznesenom podrškom! 

istina je i da se puno toga nagomilalo... i iskreno iscrpljen sam već prilično od svih optužbi i diskreditirnja autentičnosti priče, izvlačenja maka na konac i slično... i to me samo bespotrebno uvuklo u labirint rasprava i opravdavanja, što ionako ništa pametno nije donijelo onima koji ionako u mene nisu željeli vjerovati... jedna dama je čak spomenula da sa Bravo nagrađujem samo one postove koji mi idu pod ruku, što je notorna laž, jer jedini post koji sam pozdravio sa Bravo, je bilo pitanje "koliko mi je vremena dodijeljeno s djetetom", što sam procijenio kao jedino realno nastojanje koje se suočilo s onim šta sad možemo korisno poduzet nakon brodoloma, a ne se vraćat analizama unazad...

i zato se ne mogu oteti dojmu da su neki namjerno zlonamjerni i da nastoje svim silama diskreditirati te, čak izvrtanjem istine i izvlačenjem iz konteksta, jer možda kao povrijeđeni muškarac ne pripadaš ovdje... ne u kružok u kojem se o muškarcima priča kao nemanima koje će te progutati... nemani koje nikako ne mogu biti mirne samozatajne foke, nego svi redom agresivni kitovi ubojice! 

i žao mi je iskreno zbog takve percepcije pojedinaca... nadam se samo da će se jednom naučiti širiti duh prijateljstva i pozitive...


Tata!

----------


## Anita-AZ

> jer možda kao povrijeđeni muškarac ne pripadaš ovdje... ne u kružok u kojem se o muškarcima priča kao nemanima koje će te progutati... nemani koje nikako ne mogu biti mirne samozatajne foke, nego svi redom agresivni kitovi ubojice! 
> 
> i žao mi je iskreno zbog takve percepcije pojedinaca... nadam se samo da će se jednom naučiti širiti duh prijateljstva i pozitive...
> 
> 
> Tata!


Baš je tužno ovo što si napisao.   :Sad:  

Nadam se da će od sad stvarno krenuti pozitivno. I molim te, primi moju ispriku na sumnjičavosti nakon tvojeg prvog posta. 

Voljela bih da mogu nekako doprinijeti tvojoj drugoj temi, ali nemam iskustva pa ne mogu. Jedino što ti mogu reći je da puno više možemo naučiti i o odnosima i o roditeljstvu i o svemu.... u realnom svijetu ili uz pisano slovo knjige _(članci o roditeljstvu na portalu npr. daju više informacija nego 27 rasprava na forumu... no o rastavi nema ništa...nažalost)._  Daleko više nego ovdje (i općenito forumovi) gdje koliko naučiš, toliko se nehotično nađeš i povrijeđen.... tisuće različitih percepcija vide svoje.... naporno je to. Posebno kad stvarno imaš problem i želiš nešto pozitivno i konstruktivno.
Upravo zato mi je još više žao što nisam bila podržavajuća, već skeptična. U svakom slučaju ako već moramo pogriješiti, bolje da pogriješimo tako da smo  nekome bili oslonac, nego da nismo.. zar ne?
 :Love:

----------


## Tata!

[quote="Anita-AZ"]


> U svakom slučaju ako već moramo pogriješiti, bolje da pogriješimo tako da smo  nekome bili oslonac, nego da nismo.. zar ne?


ma upravo tako!!!  100% potpisano i s moje strane!!!


Tata!

----------


## pomikaki

:Rolling Eyes:  
bude li mi se ikad koji muški prijatelj požalio na probleme u obitelji, svakako ću mu savjetovati da ode na rodin forum i otvori dušu...

čini mi se da je tema više-manje zaključena, samo bih komentirala (premda - još   :Wink:   - ne spadam na ovaj pdf i nisam pročitala sve priče nego mi samo tu i tamo koja zapne za oko, pa ako griješim ispravite me) da samo tate dobivaju ovakve sumnjičave analize koliko su sami krivi, dok se ženama savjetuje, naprotiv, da zaborave svaku pomisao da su za bilo što krive osim za to što su tako dugo trpjele gada.

To nikako nije dobro, jer moze potaknuti stvaranje predrasuda prema feminizmu a i prema rodinim forumašicama.

I još samo jedno - nikad me nijedan muškarac nije tako kvalitetno i s namjerom zaj*** kao što je to učinila jedna žena, i jako mi je dugo trebalo da je "pročitam"...

----------


## single

hvala sta si podjelio svoju pricu s nama! ja sam samohrana majka djeteta od 2 godine, doslovce samohrana jer otac nije prijavljen, razisli smo se nakon nekog vremena kad sam bila jos u drugom stanju...no iako nije upisan ko otac i po zakonu nema nikakva prava pustam ga da vidi djete, i njega i njegove roditelje, nu u te 2 godine sta djete ima nisu mu nikad nista poklonili ni otac ni nonici(mozete vjerovati?)ni jednu plisanu igrackicu, mogu vam reci da financijski odlicno stoje!!no na srecu meni i djetetu nista ne fali zahvaljujuci mojim roditeljima koji su mi veelika podrska u svemu...
nasa veza je od samog pocetka bila jedna obicna laz, sakrio mi je godine, rekao da ima 4 god manje nego sta ih ima(no to je najmanji problem), poslije sam saznala da je bio par puta na psihijatriji zbog agresivnosti i da je bio narkoman i da je opet sad zavrsio u komuni!!!!!!!!!!!ponekad sam se znala osjecati da sam ja kriva da je tako zavrsio, no tjesi me sta znam da je i prije bio takav!!!!!!!!!no dijete nece cuti od mene nista protiv njih jer smatram da kakvi god da jesu, da ih dijete mora samo upoznati, za sada kad idemo tamo dijete ne voli biti tamo, cim dodemo uhvati se cvrsto za mene i ne pusta me, samo tamo se tako ponasa....

----------


## Metvica

> samo tate dobivaju ovakve sumnjičave analize koliko su sami krivi, dok se ženama savjetuje, naprotiv, da zaborave svaku pomisao da su za bilo što krive osim za to što su tako dugo trpjele gada.


Već se takvo gledište pojavljivalo i uvijek me ljutilo, jer zaista nisam bila primijetila žensku pristranost. 
Sada po prvi puta vidim to o čemu govoriš (vjerojatno jer ovdje zalazim samo povremeno) i jako sam neugodno iznenađena nekim reakcijama prema Tati!. :shock: 




> To nikako nije dobro, jer moze potaknuti stvaranje predrasuda prema feminizmu a i prema rodinim forumašicama.


Nažalost. Zato napominjem da *feminizam nipošto nije isto što i ženski šovinizam!*
Zato sam to i istaknula u prethodnom postu Tati!.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> jako sam neugodno iznenađena nekim reakcijama prema Tati!. :shock:


potpisujem

----------


## akasha

buduci da je ovo forum i svatko ima pravo iznjeti svoje osobno misljenje... pa cu i ja svoje... osobno ne vjerujem u istinitost ove price jer sam na forumu mama mami nasla jednog autora koji neodoljivo podsjeca na tatin nacin pisanja. neodoljivo.
ako grijesim-mea culpa, a ako pak ne... onda - uh.

----------


## tweety

> buduci da je ovo forum i svatko ima pravo iznjeti svoje osobno misljenje... pa cu i ja svoje... osobno ne vjerujem u istinitost ove price jer sam na forumu mama mami nasla jednog autora koji neodoljivo podsjeca na tatin nacin pisanja. neodoljivo.
> ako grijesim-mea culpa, a ako pak ne... onda - uh.


Ne razumijem što si htjela reći ovim postom, no to nije niti bitno, već sam zamolila one koji nemaju što reći na temu topica neka ga zaobiđu.

----------


## Tata!

> buduci da je ovo forum i svatko ima pravo iznjeti svoje osobno misljenje... pa cu i ja svoje... osobno ne vjerujem u istinitost ove price jer sam na forumu mama mami nasla jednog autora koji neodoljivo podsjeca na tatin nacin pisanja. neodoljivo.
> ako grijesim-mea culpa, a ako pak ne... onda - uh.



GRIJEŠIŠ i to vrlo griješiš...jer osobno nikad nisam bio na gore spomenutom forumu, a sudeći iz samoga naziva tog foruma, tamo mi očito nije niti mjesto pojavit se! Vidim da si samo još jedna od onih nevjernih ženskih Toma koje ne mogu percepciji razuma predočit da se ovdje doista radi o ocu, muškarcu, a ne britkoj ženi pod perfidnim muškim preudonimom... dovoljno sam se ovdje naslušao takvih sumnji, i pružio adekvatna objašnjenja da mi je naprosto žao što sam se i javio radi takvih ko ti, koji život ne doživljavaju kao mač sa dvije oštrice nego stereotipno vjeruju da mač ima samo jednu oštricu, koja udara samo jednom stranom i to uvijek neminovno po onoj ženskoj!

Neću ti uopće komentirati tvoj stav i nervirati se oko njega, jer nakon tolikih mojih objašnjenja, nemam ti ustvari šta više ni reći... očito je da si samo površno preletila postove, pogotovo moje i dala samo jedan već unaprijed formirani sud s kojim si i došla...

Ako je stvar tvog javljanja samo sloboda govora i mišljenja, parlamentarizam i demokracija foruma... onda eto neka te! pa neka si i ti dala svoj sud i ostat će taj zabilježeni trag! a nek svak onda odabere što mu paše... *nemam više snage!*  :Sad:  


Tata![/b]

----------


## MGrubi

a da te pitam nešto nevezano: zašto se potpisuješ?
 pa vidimo tko piše

----------


## Inquirer

Moje osobno misljenje je da si pogrijesio sto si iznio svoju pricu tu.
Na ovom podforumu je 99,99 % zena. Od toga je barem 95 % dozivjelo pravu tragediju u osobnom zivotu odabirom zivotnih partnera koji su to partnerstvo iznevjerili mozda vec i prvi dan.
Tako da bas i nemaju simpatija prema suprotnom spolu vec su skloni secirati svaku pricu slicnu tvojoj.
Kako i sam kazes prica se dogadjala prije 4 godine. 
Sasvim dovoljno vremena je proslo da krenes dalje. Kreni. Ne osvrci se, nije bilo vrijedno ni tada, a pogotovo sa vremenske distance.

I ima dosta muskaraca koji su u sustini slicni tebi. Na forumu ce u vecini slucajeva biti ocjenjeni kao kreteni...

I njih su zene varale sa doktorima, postarima, informaticarima...
Je li uopce bitna profesija ?
Brak puca ...

Rijetke su iz tog varanja oplodile odnos trajnijom vezom.
Najcesce su se te njihove "ljubavi" na pri tracak mogucnosti da im se "uvali" ljubavnica sa djecom vracale svojim obiteljima, zenili drugima ili jednostavno bjezali glavom bez obzira...

Sto ti od sve ga toga imas ? Apsolutno nista.
Prošao si tragediju. Kreni dalje. To je jedino sto ti ostaje.
Mozda opet pogrijesis ... Opet se trgni i opet dalje.

Tvoje dijete ce imati koristi od tebe kao roditelja samo ako se moze osloniti na tebe. A to nece moci dok budes evocirao tuzne uspomene po forumima. 

Trgni se i razmisljaj kako sto kvalitetnije provoditi vrijeme sa tim djetetom. 

Mogu samo jedno pitanje ako nisam indiskretan ?
Zasto si dobio tako malo vremena sa djetetom ?

----------


## mama courage

> To nikako nije dobro, jer moze potaknuti stvaranje predrasuda prema feminizmu a i prema rodinim forumašicama.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nažalost. Zato napominjem da *feminizam nipošto nije isto što i ženski šovinizam!*
> Zato sam to i istaknula u prethodnom postu Tati!.


pomikaki, koliko znam osim metvice i mene nitko se na forumu ne izjašnjava kao feministkinja/feministica. a obje se nismo javljale na ovom topicu do sad, pa otkud samo pomisao da je za sve (opet) kriv (taj tako omraženi) feminizam ?

a rodine forumašice - svaka je za sebe posebna, i svaka odgovara za svoje postove. 

Tata! ispričavam se na upadu, i u velikoj mjeri potpisujem Inquirer... don't look back in anger... što bi se reklo! 

tebi i djetetu sve najbolje!

----------


## Minnie

Iako najčešće žene pišu na ovom pdf-u, drago mi je da si iznio svoju priču. Vrlo mi je zanimljivo čitati (i slušati) mušku stranu priče, iako za objektivan sud treba čuti obje strane. Mi nismo suci, pa zašto bi uopće istjerivali priču do kraja, tko je kriv, tko nije kriv... Rastava ili razlaz su ozbiljne i ogromne promjene, i barem možemo pružiti podršku osobu kojoj su se srušili snovi.

Tata!, glavu gore!   :Smile:  




> Prošao si tragediju. Kreni dalje. To je jedino sto ti ostaje. 
> Mozda opet pogrijesis ... Opet se trgni i opet dalje.


potpis

----------


## tweety

> Najcesce su se te njihove "ljubavi" na pri tracak mogucnosti da im se "uvali" ljubavnica sa djecom vracale svojim obiteljima, zenili drugima ili jednostavno bjezali glavom bez obzira...


Nikada muškarce nisam doživjela tako površno, bar ne a priori.
Je li moguće da vas ti tako doživljavaš....ono baš svi u kompletu ste takvi? Ili si se ipak malo nespretno izrazio?

Iako me bar 95% napisanog iznenadilo, ne bi sad secirala ostatak tvog posta, jer imam osjećaj da ga je pisalo tvoje još uvijek pomalo tužnjikavo srce, pa tko bi ti uzeo za zlo.
Dotakla sam se samo tvojeg pogleda na vlastiti rod, jer mi je izmamio  :shock:  izraz lica.

----------


## tweety

> Kreni dalje. To je jedino sto ti ostaje.
> Mozda opet pogrijesis ... Opet se trgni i opet dalje.


X

----------


## MalenaMM

Dragi TATA,

sad kad si iznio svoju stranu priče, svoju nevolju i probleme, slobodno se pridruži na ostalom dijelu foruma.
Sigurno ćeš naći teme koje te zanimaju. 

Nevjerne Tome ili već ostalo kako ih nazivaš, pusti na miru.
Nek vjeruje svatko u ono u što želi vjerovati.
Ako zbog toga ispadam naivac, e pa neka. Meni i tebi na dušu   :Grin:  

Okani se objašnjavanja pojedinačnog,
Okani se jer to su borbe sa vjetrenjačama.

Pitanje je jel si ti spreman ići dalje?
Možeš li nešto iz toga naučiti?
Jesi li shvatio i neke svoje pogreške?
Možeš li ih prihvatiti i ići dalje?

Nadam se da možeš.

Sada je vrijeme da kreneš od sebe i od toga što želiš dalje biti. Što želiš dati svom djetetu. 
Pusti sad kalkuliranja na forumu oko toga TKO ili ŠTO se krije iza tvojih postova. Pusti selo neka priča.

Rekao si da postoji i druga strana priče. OK, prihvaćam(o) to.
Ajmo sad dalje...   :Kiss:

----------


## Tanči

Iako vidim da mnoge forumašice ne vjeruju @Tati,ja ću vam samo reći da je gotovo identičnu priču proživio netko iz moje najuže obitelji s jedinom razlikom da se nije oženio,skužio je i prokužio 5 do 12 kaj se događa i odustao od ženidbe.

Tata,tebi i tvom djetetu želim svu sreću i savjetujem ti da tražiš skrbništvo,iz iskustva ti velim da se isplati boriti i da je uspjeh moguć(iako neizvjesan)

Ne bih dalje javno,ako trebaš pomoć ili savjet,možeš me kontaktirati preko pp ili maila.

----------


## Inquirer

> Nikada muškarce nisam doživjela tako površno, bar ne a priori.
> Je li moguće da vas ti tako doživljavaš....ono baš svi u kompletu ste takvi? Ili si se ipak malo nespretno izrazio?


mislim da si me malo krivo shvatila.
moja poanta je da se ne nada previse simpatijama od osoba koje su najcesce bile povrijedjene od strane njegovog spola i da ne pridaje previse paznje komentarima drugih.
treba u sebi naci put za dalje, a ne na forumu.
i da ne trosi energiju na jalovo lamentiranje nego se okrene svom djetetu.

( a navedena figura koje si se uhvatila je samo da pojaca fabulu  :Smile:  )

no moj prijedlog je da se ovakvi postovi zakljucavaju odmah kad se i napisu jer nema tu nikad nista konstruktivno.

----------


## Stea

> no moj prijedlog je da se ovakvi postovi zakljucavaju odmah kad se i napisu jer nema tu nikad nista konstruktivno.


Potpisujem.... Muško - ženska prepiranja su fakat naporna.  8)

----------


## Gost 1

*Inquirer:*


> no moj prijedlog je da se ovakvi postovi zakljucavaju odmah kad se i napisu jer nema tu nikad nista konstruktivno.


X

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nikada muškarce nisam doživjela tako površno, bar ne a priori.
> Je li moguće da vas ti tako doživljavaš....ono baš svi u kompletu ste takvi? Ili si se ipak malo nespretno izrazio?
> 
> 
> mislim da si me malo krivo shvatila.


Ne može se malo krivo shvatiti, ili sam shvatila ili nisam.

Moram reći kako si se vrlo eksplicitno izrazio u ovom dijelu :




> Rijetke su iz tog varanja oplodile odnos trajnijom vezom.
> Najcesce su se te njihove "ljubavi" na pri tracak mogucnosti da im se "uvali" ljubavnica sa djecom vracale svojim obiteljima, zenili drugima ili jednostavno bjezali glavom bez obzira...


tako da se tu nema što krivo shvatiti.
Ovakve su situacije dovoljno "jake" pa im nisu potrebni "pojačivači fabule".
Mislim ipak, ako nisam "malo" krivo shvatila, da si gore htio utješiti Tatu!, ističući nečiji "neuspjeh".
Nažalost, moram ti srušiti tu predrasudu/mišljenje, jer ono što ja znam i osjećam je da mi, od dugogodišnje veze, srce jače grije ljubav koja nije stigla dalje od pogleda, drhtaja u njegovom zagrljaju, možda poljupca.
Sretnija sam navečer lijegati sama i razmišljati o nečemu što možda nikad neće biti realizirano na "dubljoj" fizičkoj razini, nego zamrlih osjećaja davati se i podavati nekome koga ne osjećam. Sretnija sam kako si i sam napisao dizati se i padati, pa opet dizati, samo za taj osjećaj.
Dijeliti život s nekim, samo zato jer je to u društvu veći uspjeh nego biti solo mene bi ispunilo očajem.

Nadam se da sam ti pojasnila zašto sam se zakačila na citirano, ali evo još jednom da ne usfali...ne tješi tatu nečim što ti smatraš neuspjehom, jer nam je različita percepcija istog.
Lijepo si mu rekao da snagu traži u sebi a ne uokolo.

----------


## Tata!

Nakon sve kalvarije koju sam prošao u životu zakon je svejedno skroz na majčinoj strani i što god ja napravio, koliko god bio dobar i brižan otac, ona ima sav povlašteni status činiti s djetetom što god ona hoće i diktirati kada će dijete dati ocu na druženje. 

Nećete vjerovati ali nažalost je zaista tako. Danas smo bili na Socijalnom radu, jer sam ja tražio hitno urgiranje radi nepoštivanja elementarnih prava na druženje djeteta i oca, neinformiranje o stanju djeteta, neobavještavanje o njegovom napredovanju, zdravstvenim problemima. Imamo vrlo štura viđanja, međutim ja u tim okolnostima ne uspjevam ostvariti punu sadržajnost s djetetom, nemam priliku odvesti dijete rodbini, prijateljima, isplanirat kakav izletić s njime, ništa! Zakinut sam za dijeljenje obaveze nad djetetom, ali i za sva ona zadovoljstva koja druženje s njim donosi, i meni i njemu. Imam ga 2 puta tjedno po 2h i vikend jedan dan 2h, a drugi 5h, što opet zahvaća doba ručka i spavanja pa u principu zapravo opet samo 2h jer 2,5 sata dečko odspava. On ima dvije i pol godine, nije više onako malo dijete da ne bi znalo što želi, imamo vrlo blizak odnos i provodimo ga u beskrajnom veselju i ispunjavanju svih naših interesa, na najpuniji mogući način. Ali vremena nam je pre premalo, nedostaju nam noćenja i druženja ujutro, rasterećeni kupansi prije sna, ušuškavanje u krevetu, pričanje priča navečer. Socijalne radnice to uopće nije zanimalo! 

Ispričavam se što iznosim to ovdje i možda djeluje kao svojevrsni blog još jednog obespravljenog tate, ali naprosto imam osjećaj da biste me ovdje mogli razumjeti i možda dati suvisli odgovor što dalje raditi.

Slijedeća instanca mi je naravno sud, ali to doživljavam kao jednu grubu pravnu zavrzlamu koju sam dosad izbjegavao, s nekim opravdanim mišljenjem da sudac neće i ne može ulaziti u dubinu našeg odnosa, upoznati se sa svim dijelovima odnosa kako djeteta i mene, tako i majke i mene. Prikupiti kvalitetne psihološke profile oca i majke. Očekivao sam to od Socijalnog rada, a oni su zamislite htjeli čak pristati na majčinu dobronamjernu namjeru da mi dijete da jednom tjednom i svaki drugi vikend, ali samo sub i ned, dakle ne i petak popodne. Tako da onaj tjedan kada ga ne bih imao za vikend ja ga u komadu ne bih vidio tjedan dana. Soc. radnice su to okarakterizirale kao jako dobrom ponudom majke! Pa ja sam im crtat morao po papiru raspored dana da im predočim kako dijete neću po tjedan dana viđati. Ništa apsolutno ništa mi nisu rješili. Majka je slavodobitno otišla od tamo s pokvarenim osmjehom na licu, bez imalo srama i osjećaja da šteti svom djetetu, jer se natapa zadovoljstvom oštećenja meni.

Nije mi to jasno!!! Nije, nije i nije. Kakvi su nam to zakoni, kakve nas institucije prate u zaštiti djece i odlučuju o dobrobiti njegovog razvoja? Majka ima pored svega vezu sa oženjenim čovjekom, što je za mene vrlo nezrelo ponašanje jedne odrasle osobe, ne mogu to službenim osobama iznositi kao dokaz zanemarivanja djeteta i psihološke nestabilnosti majke, ali to je činjenica i dijete radi toga doista trpi, svoje nezadovoljstvo majka prenaša na mališana, ostavlja ga u najčudnijim i naprasnim prilikama samog s bakom od 70 god. Vrlo često vrijeme provodi bez djeteta, maleni nema ustaljeni ritam večernjeg spavanja i rituala pred spavanje jer to ovisi o majci, a meni ga eto pored svega iz čistog inata brani viđati. Pa dođe mi da mi srce pukne od jada! A oni koji bi trebali reagirati ni da bi trepnuli, formalistički su obavili svoje, oprali ruke time što su rekli "gospodo imate sudove", ti sudovi navodno u 99% odluka se oslanjaju na savjete Soc.Centara i njihova mišljenja i sad mi recite ko je tu lud?!? Sve se vrti u krug! Našutavaju se sa mnom i sa djetetom kao ping pong lopticom i nikom neće vlas falit radi toga, ako se nešto zlo i desi, ko da baš nikome nije stalo zaštititi emotivne potrebe i prava djeteta.

Beskrajno sam razočaran i ogorčen i kao roditelj i kao čovjek!

----------


## Tata!

i eto nažalost Životna balada se i opet nastavlja... kao da nema prava ni pravde, morala ni savjesti na ovome svijetu...

----------


## maria71

moraš i ti početi igrati "prljavo "   ( nadam se da shvaćaš da sam dobronamjerna )

skupljaj materijalne dokaze njenog ponašanja
i na sud

----------


## Tata!

Ma naravno da si dobronamjerna, pa tko bi živ u ovako jadnoj i nezavidnoj situaciji jednog tate bio još i dodatno zlonamjeran. Imam tone materijalnih dokaza, mailove, poruke, slike, audio i video materijale, al ma tko će to čitati, gledati i slušati? Ne budite smješni, pa danas sam vidio na svojoj koži da to nikoga ne zanima! Dao sam im nasažetije izvučena tri obična A4 lista opisa situacije i to još prije mjesec dana, pa ih se nisu opće udostojili pročitat na soc.radu. A kamo li da im dajem spise mailova i poruka od svih 100-njak stranica, ne bi li shvatili poantu. 

Vjeruj mi sve je to tako sporadično, tako netemeljito i površno postavljeno u našem zakonodavstvu i pratećim ustanovama, da tko hoće može izmanipulirati sistem vrlo olako svojom perfidnošću i običnom banalnom laži. Negativnih konsenkvenci na laž, zamisli, nema nikakvih. Meni su se smijali kad sam rekao da mi snime psihološki profil, ako treba ili da odemo na poligraf, jer ne shvaćam kako se drugačije borit s nečijim kroničnim lažima.

Koji je smisao formirati tamo njihova mišljenja i stavove, ako netko konstantno potkopava stvarno stanje lažima. Pa priče su nam bile kontradiktorne, gleda me u oči i laže, a njihove volje da žele steći objektivnu sliku i otkrit i raščistit tko laže, uopće nije bilo, bez obzira što se od psihologa to i očekuje. I kak sad dalje? Oni su direktno u sprezi sa sudstvom, odnosno oni donose mišljenje po kojem sud presuđuje, a istražiti i steći to mišljenje realno i ozbiljno nisu se posvetili ni 5%!

----------


## Stea

Ako si zabrinut za dijete i za njegovo zdravlje i razvoj nemaš se šta razmišljati. Dokaze imaš, odeš kod odvjetnika i dogovoriš se. Pa vidi što će ti reći koja su tvoja prava i koje mogućnosti.

----------


## Tata!

Ma da ok, bio sam kod odvjetnika već odavno s time, ali razumiješ što se događa, da ne postoji neka institucija za zaštitu interesa djece i njihovog zdravog razvoja, kojoj se možeš obratiti za pomoć pa da se založe za iscrpno istraživanje slučaja, nego to trebaš ishoditi preko sudova. Heeej za djecu se povlačit po sudovima??? Na raspravama od po pola sata, sat dokazivati kvalitetu roditeljstva... Ma kvragu i sve!

----------


## Aphro

tata... jako puno je vec pisano, pa mi se neda citati sve to.. oprosti ako si ovo vec negdje rekao., ali dali si ti podnio zahtjev da se tvojoj BZ oduzme skrbnistvo nad djetetom i da se tebi?

----------


## Tata!

> tata... jako puno je vec pisano, pa mi se neda citati sve to.. oprosti ako si ovo vec negdje rekao., ali dali si ti podnio zahtjev da se tvojoj BZ oduzme skrbnistvo nad djetetom i da se tebi?


Nisam! 

Prvenstveno iz razloga što sam vjerovao da moja BŽ može biti dobra majka i da je djetetu ipak prirodnije biti uz majku i smatrao sam da njena nezrelost za život u bračnoj zajednici ne mora biti povod i lošem majčinstvu. Međutim u zadnje vrijeme iznimno sam razočaran njenom (ne)brigom za dijete. U stvari to je počelo od trena kada smo se međusobno odcjepili sasvim do kraja i u svakom pogledu, naime do tada smo imali prešutno "sklopljen" neki recimo to tako roditeljski "pakt o nenapadanju". Prihvatio sam krajnje tolarantno sve njene zahtjeve i pravila, pa uz nju imao priliku gotovo svaki dan vidjeti dijete. 

Nije najsretnije rješenje, ali je za mališana bilo sigurno najljepše. Imao je i mamu i tatu nadohvat ruke i svu njihovu sigurnost, a što je nenavršenom dvogodišnjaku trebalo više od toga?

Kad je taj "savez" puko, kao da je s tim puko i njen puni i odgovorni interes za dijete, kao da je sve trajalo dok sam ja bio svakodnevno prisutan u tome, a sad su joj opet neki drugi "interesi" bitniji. Ovih dana ozbiljno razmišljam o preuzimanju skrbi za dijete. Iz mnogih razloga, a najveći od njih što vidim da sve manje brine oko bitnih stvari za dijete i što osjećam da joj je nivo osvještenosti kao roditelja i saznanja za potrebe djeteta vrlo nizak i nit se ne trudi angažirati se oko toga. Mališan je sve rjeđe s majkom, a sve više ostavljan sa bolesnom 70-god. bakom. Naravno tati se iz čistog inata osporava viđati sina, da se majka rastereti i kome je to onda jedino na štetu?

Bojim se da je borba za skrbništvo kao borba sa vjetrenjačama i da nemam prevelike šanse. Pa kao što su me dočekali u CZSS s riječima "gospodine ima i puno gorih slučajeva od vašeg", tako imam osjećaj da me s takvim njihovim stajalištem ne čeka ništa dobro s njihove strane, a kamo li s čije druge nešto bolje. Njima je to vjerojatno sasvim uobičajen slučaj ništa katastrofalno i drastično gori od mnogih koje imaju na popisu, pa kao takav ne zavrjeđuje njihovu pažnju i oduzimanje majčinske skrbi. 

Nikoga nije briga što je to moj osobni slučaj i što me ne zanima ima li drugih i gorih od toga, jer taj je meni najveći i najteži! I kako im nije jasno da se ne mogu niti želim pomirit s takvom njihovom paušalnom "utjehom", ako sam svjestan da u mojem slučaju postoji kvalitetnija alternativa i ako im dapače ja kao roditelj dajem do znanja da se osjećam bitno spremniji roditelj i odgovorniji i djetetu privrženiji! 

U našem zakonu majka je ipak majka, nebitno je li otac bolji roditelj, ukoliko majka nije katastrofalno loša i za zajednicu neprimjerena osoba, a znamo kakvi se tek ekstremi slučajevi podrazumijevaju pod time.

Eto, Aphro, možda i zbog toga još nisam ni pokušao probati!

----------


## bleeda

tata! mogu razumjeti da ti je teško igrati prljavo možda i zato što se bojiš kako će to utjecati na tvoje dijete.
nažalost moram ti reći da ponekad nema druge. Bivša od MM-a je njega prije 10 dana na CZSS optužila da ju je mlatio za doručak, ručak i večeru, pokušavao otrovati, želio ubiti, maltretirao....da se djeci doma puštaju porno filmovi, da ih se izgladnjuje, maltretira, prebija.... to sve se sjetila nakon skoro 5 godina što ne živi s njima jer je sad odlučila da bi ona ipak uzela djecu. 
izgovorila je gadosti u trajanju od 3 sata, a žena u socijalnom ju gleda u nevjerici i pita: a di ste vi dosad bili? zašto niste prije to prijavili, dok ste živjeli s njim?...itd itd.

na kraju smo došli do toga da su djeca jučer bila tamo na razgovoru, da se pokazalo da su sasvim normalna, vesela napredna djeca, koja imaju svu brigu, ljubav i sve što im treba, ali da im mama baš nije normalna.

socijalna radnica je na kraju rekla MM-u neka podnese prijavu portiv BŽ zbog zanemarivanja djece, jer od kad ne žive zajdeno ona niti jednom nije bila na informacijama u školi, u vrtiću, kod pedijatra, nije niti jednom kunom doprinijela nabavci odjeće i opreme za školu, vrtić, bilo što (što je sve lijepo sama priznala) te ako sud unatoč njihovom mišljenju (a što je malo vjerovatno) ipak dodijeli djecu njoj, da on uzme vještaka koji će napraviti vještačenje nad bivšom i donijeti ocjenu njene sposobnosti da brine o djeci.

taj vještak košta 10000 kuna. znam, užasno puno, ali ako si siguran da je dijete zanemareno, da ga se ne odgaja u dobrom okruženju možda se i isplati poduzeti sve mjere za dobrobit djeteta.

----------


## Stea

> taj vještak košta 10000 kuna. znam, užasno puno, ali ako si siguran da je dijete zanemareno, da ga se ne odgaja u dobrom okruženju možda se i isplati poduzeti sve mjere za dobrobit djeteta.


 :shock:  :shock: 

Ma skucala bi i milijun da spasim djecu!

----------


## Aphro

tata

cijela tvoja prica mi uopce nema smisla.. kazes da imas hrpu nekih 'dokaza' materijala, audio i video zapisa svega sto se desilo., kazes da ti je BZ strasna osoba.. i sve jos tako na siroko i dugacko, i uopce me ne cudi da ti u centru niti igdje drugdje nisu dali adekvatnu pomoc, kada ti u biti nisi po mom ni trazio nesto konkretno.. Da ti pomognu oko vidjanja djeteta, mislim da se sa time nece baviti., ali da podneses zahtjev za skrbnistvom stvari se vrlo brzo 'uozbilje' .
Iskoristi onda te svoje papire, kazete i kakve jos  si rekao 'dokaze' imas, i zatrazi skrbnistvo., koliko energije ulazes u razmisljanje sigurna sam da ces se uspijeti izboriti za nesto ( pa makar i za to da te se shvati ozbiljno u centru, na sudu ili gdje vec )

mislim da ti treba manje price i vise akcije  :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

Aphro,
ako nešto mrzim to je izvlačenje iz konteksta i površno pristupanje problemu, a sa sasvim okrenutim stajalištima i s već u samom startu vrlo pompozno naglašenim uvodnim zaključkom - "tvoja priča nema smisla"!!!

Što u njoj nema smisla? 2000 sms poruka kojima komuniciram s majkom svog djeteta, jer usmeno nemam priliku, što joj šaljem porukama kratka izvješća svaki puta o boravku djeteta kod mene, o najbitnijim stvarima što je dijete radilo, što je jeo, kad je presvučen, jesam li primjetio nešto neobično i sl... poruke kojima sam je pokušao animirati da jednako takvom primjeru počne komunicirat u cilju isključivo djetetove koristi.. da mi jednako tako uzvraća kad preuzimam dijete pa da se i ja znam orijentirati, tim više što ja u samo 2h moram sve to pohvatat. Što misliš kako je kad ti kaže da možeš doći po njega u subotu čak u 8 ujutro i biti cijeli dan s njim, jer je ona u shopingu u Austriji i ti si isplaniraš vrijeme, pripremiš sendviče i sokiće za izlet i onda ti u 8h ujutro dovede bolesno dijete u temperauri, a da ničim to nije spomenula! Bi li ti mogla opće od vlastite savjesti otići u shoping znajući da ti dijete gori u temp.?

To što je 4 mjeseca upozoravam da dijete boli pišo na sam dodir i da ona na to ne poduzima ništa, a u CZSS bez imalo grižnje savjesti osporava i govori da to nije istina i da je nakon 4mj. i otišla s djetetom i da je pedijatar rekao da je to "sasvim normalno"! Pa ona ni nezna kad joj pedijatar radi - nije niti bila. Jesu li se zauzeli provjerit to - NISU!!! Pa dobro Aphro jesi li ti čitala taj moj post pažljivo i s razumijevanjem ili letimično samo izvukla površnu sliku koja je bila dovoljna da me osudiš kako "nisam ništa pokušao" i kako mi "priča nema smisla"?

Pa tko je rekao da nisam NIŠTA pokušao, i da sjedim skrštenih ruku i da su svi ti dokazi neiskoristivi? Zar nisi pročitala da sam im 50 A4 stranica sveo na svega 3 nabitnije, a da se čak ni to nisu potrudili pročitati? Zar očekuješ da će to sudac možda čitati? Video snimke i fotografije imam iz druženja s djetetom, iz parka, igre, sa izleta, ništa posebno, kao vjerojatno i svaki roditelj što ima, ali nešto čime mi ne može osporavati da dijete sa mnom na uživa i da me iskreno voli i treba i želi, što bi ona najradije u djetetu zatomila! Majka je ljubomorna što je dijete privrženije tati nego njoj, da li je to doista dovoljan razlog da zbog toga onda takvog tatu silom ugnjetavaš, maltretiraš i zakidaš mu viđanje djeteta, pa da to i iskorijeniš? Jel to disciplinska mjera kazne samo zato što je djetetu s tatom lijepo? Pa ja se ipak spuštam na nivo njegovog interesa, mi idemo u park, u prirodu, na ljuljačke, naganjamo loptu, hranimo labudove, a s njom uvijek mora u šetnje po gradu, zavirivat po izlozima, povlačit se po shoping centrima. Pa kvragu nije maloumna da ne shvaća što je djetetu zanimljivije, ali vidim da ne želi zbog njega podilazit svojim željama i potrebama i žrtvovat se za njegovo zadovoljstvo i to je ono što me boli!

Ja moram svaki puta slikati što mu dajem jesti, jer ona u CZSS priča da ga izgladnjujem, da jadan dolazi svaki puta gladan doma! pa jel ti shvaćaš kako to odzvanja tamo? a jel to netko od njih istražio? NIJE! Al percepcija mog "lošeg" odnosa je u njihovim glavama složena! čime da se branim? Moja riječ protiv njene! jel to nekom opće bitno istražit, ili će se ograđivat ko naše pravosuđe i suci kako oni nisu dužni istraživat iskaze i dokaze! hej shvaćaš li ti to? ili misliš da je beskrajno lako biti otac u izolaciji u ovoj državi?

Naravno da ću se zauzeti za skrbništvo nad djetetom - ali nažalost već u startu osjećam da ću samo formalistički biti procesuiran u tome!!! Sudim tako iz vlastitog iskustva na dosadašnje njihove stavove, iz iskustva prijatelja i poznanika na jednakom zauzimanju. Mi muškarci nemamo šanse odgajati svoju djecu kako god dobri, pošteni i brižni bili, ako majka nije kriminalka. Eto ukratko! Al neće me ni to spriječit da pokušam dati sve od sebe da ga dobijem!

A što se tiče "manje priče više akcije" ovo ovdje mi je nažalost i jedino mjesto gdje mogu pričat i iznijeti sebe i nepravdu i ogorčenje koje nosim i koje me prožima sve više, a tamo u Centrima koji bi me po zakonu i obavezi trebali prvi pozorno saslušati, tamo me ne sasluša ama baš nitko!

Upravo nešto slično kako je opisala bleeda se događa i meni toliko bestijalnih laži i podmetanja da mi se povraća već od toga, i doista možda 10.000kn nije puno ako se stvarno kvalitetno može istražiti situacija kompletnih djetetovih uvjeta u kojima odrasta, mada nije meni i samo to razlog i povod nezadovoljstva, ja sam izrazito kivan na odbacivanje mene kao oca u mogućnosti odgoja tog djeteta i perfidno tempiranih svih tih pometanja samo da bih odustao. Pa nije valjda svrha mene kao roditelja da samo plaćam alimentaciju djetetu i tu i tamo sporadično uskočim ko dadilja kad majka ima "obaveza", i da se k tome još očekuje od mene neizmjerna zahvalnost na toj darovanoj blagodati! Valjda bih trebao skakat do plafona od sreće i danima mahat zadovoljno repićem, ako ga dobim jednom tjedno! Jel dobio tko konačno utisak koliko sam očajan?

----------


## Aphro

> Aphro,
>  Al percepcija mog "lošeg" odnosa je u njihovim glavama složena! čime da se branim? Moja riječ protiv njene!



ali kako ne kuzis da nije tvoja rijec protiv njene.. ne ide to samo tako. svatko za svoje rijeci mora dati i neki dokaz, a ti to imas, na saslusanju se ne dijele oskari za glumu vec se gledaju cinjenice.  Da, istina je da majka u vecini slucajeva dobiva skrbnistvo, ali mislim da je malo besmisleno unaprijed ocajavati radi toga.

----------


## Tata!

Naravno da je besmisleno unaprijed očajavati i odustajati, ali nije besmisleno pripremiti se i na najgore, a vjerovati u najbolje.

Doista sam mislio i iskreno vjerovao da nije sve po principu moja riječ protiv njene i da svatko za svoje riječi mora dati i valjani dokaz, ali nažalost do sad se u CZSS nisam uvjerio u takva svoja vjerovanja! Nitko je nije pitao da potvrdi svoje riječi, a na moje inzistiranje da pogledaju u egzaktne ispise poruka i dogovora, pa tek onda sude, jer ona na očigled laže, samo su dosadno otpuhivali što ih opće time zamaram! 

Ništa im nije bilo bitno, čisti formalizam od te ustanove i tog sastanka s njima! Samo su prali ruke kako je to stvar sudova, a ne njihova!

Upravo idem podnijeti sudski zahtjev za privremeno reguliranje viđanja s djetetom do donošenja pravne odluke kao i podnijet zahtjev za skrbništvo nad djetetom pa ću vidjeti koliko će to efekta uzeti!

Nemaš pojma kako mi je to jadno da dijete moram ishoditi sudski i koliko mi to ulijeva nepovjerenja prema sistemu!

----------


## Aphro

ajde tata., drzim ti fige da uspijes... sistem je takav kakav je, treba pobijediti na njihovom terenu  :Smile: 

sretno!

----------


## single

tata kako je proslo, jesi li dao te zahtjeve?
si uspio vidjeti ove dane maloga?
vjerujem da se mali jako jako veseli tako pazljivom tati, 
a ako naides na neke poteskoce razumijevanja u tom periodu sta ste skupa ili ne znas sta napraviti....slobodno pitaj i tu..pa mi cemo ti probati pomoci savjetima kako najbolje znamo
sretno

----------


## Tata!

singy, 
hvala na pitanju i brizi, pokrenuo sam zahtjeve, kuhan sam i pečen u CZSS, vjerujem da im se već smuči čim me vide nenajavljenog na vratima... al naučio sam već da ak pustim čekati biti najavljen s njihove strane onda mi ode po mjesec dana u vjetar!

Uglavnom svak pere odgovornost sa sebe, pogotovo oni kao institucija, niko nikom nije kriv, naravno mi smo si sami krivi što imamo takvu situaciju, al to ne rješava moje stanje neviđanja redovito djeteta... imao sam period od 10dana potpuno bez njega, što je za mene bio šok, pa sam prijetio i dječjom pravobraniteljicom ako mi ne omoguće vidjeti dijete, pa su zvali iz Centra telefonski majku i valjda je osvjestili da je dužna omogućavati redoviti kontakt dijeteta i oca... normalno time sam ostvario samo pravo na bilo kakva viđanja, i naravno u terminima koja smo dogovorili prije 2 god., a ne nikakva poboljšanja...

proces zahtjeva je u tijeku, uredno predan prije 2 tjedna, još nisam dobio nikakve službene obavjesti... pa strpljivo čekam...

evo jučer sam bio s malim harambašom punih 8 sati, pravi eldorado za nas dvojicu... sad mi je najslađi, uskoro će 2 i po god. i počeo već pomalo slagat riječi pa se puno bolje snalazimo... sklapamo prosto proširene rečenice i umiremo od smijeha ponavljajući svaku po 10 puta... a sad već jako lijepo prati i priče koje mu tata smišlja prije sna, a tu ima svega, nije baš ko kod grimmovaca, tata tu svašta namelje, pomiješa mu po tri četiri priče pa na kraju tri prašćića završe s kozlićima kod trmoružice i zlatokose na kavi... al njemu to ok, samo nek tata melje, baš ga vidim da kuži radnju i da si već možda slaže i prizore u glavici... a smotan mi je i šlampav ko patak mali, di god ima prostora za lupit on će ravno glavom...

eto tako je... nije najbolje, al eto nam već proljeće pa se lakše diše po livadama kad se istrčimo, a i nekako se optimistično nadam da ćemo prvo ljeto konačno skupa harat i po plaži... komadi čuvajte se i mali i veliki...   :Smile:

----------


## single

bas mi se je jako svidao ovaj tvoj post :D  :D pun optimizma...nevjerojatno si me oraspolozio...samo tako napred....znaci nasi klinci su iste dobi..moj isto skoro pa dve i pol godine..u 5.mjesecu....joj tek kako upija price sta mu ih i ja sve nekako smeljem..he he...pa onda on meni ponekad stane prepricavati..
voli li vodu? moj obozava vodu..pa mi lijepo napunimo punu kadu i cirkus napravimo u kupatilu sa gustima..eto sad kad moze vec u veliku kadu sjediti lijepo se zabavite...ili i u tus kabini..glavno da je veselja, smijeha i zabave i puno pjene i spricanja..a najzanimljivije su mu prazne boce koje rade baloncice kad ih puni......moj i roni u kadi sta se je naucio na moru sa 6 mjeseci.....

vjerujem da ti je jucer dan bio potpuno ispunjen i zelim ti jos puno puno takvih dana!!!
a onima na zavodu nedaj mira..ako treba svaki dan im se pojabvi na vratima...oni fascikle negdje stave sa strane pa ih pogledaju kad se sjete...i samo tako napred i hrabro!!!!!!

----------


## Suzizana

*Tata!*
baš mi je drago da se nekaj pokrenulo!
u tvom opisu druženja sa sinom sve je puno, volje, želje, optimizma, sreće...
samo tako naprijed! biti će sve pet!
 :Love:

----------


## Tata!

> znaci nasi klinci su iste dobi..moj isto skoro pa dve i pol godine..u 5.mjesecu....joj tek kako upija price sta mu ih i ja sve nekako smeljem..he he...pa onda on meni ponekad stane prepricavati..
> voli li vodu? moj obozava vodu..pa mi lijepo napunimo punu kadu i cirkus napravimo u kupatilu sa gustima..


da vidiš, izgleda da je baš tako - vršnjaci u dlaku!

a sjedi ti moj kikać odavno već sam u kadi, to mu je i najveća poslastica... mislim da je puno više u vodi kod mene, nego kod mame, pa je to naš mali ritual i kad god nam dosadno ili nemamo šta pametnije za radit, a mi hopla u kadu! Mislim Kada nam je spešl - da se razumijemo, s desne unutarnje strane je snupać, i s lijeve, ispred na pločkama je crveni brzi jurić, kojeg već uzgred znamo napamet od početka do kraja... ta trane nam je čitav red pločica obljepljen plejadom morskih živinica koje nam svjetle u mraku, a imamo i velikog Winnie Poa malo iznad glave taman na dometu špricalice... špricalica nam je prazna šampon boca, ona ista koja brbućka dok se puni, a koja ima mlaz do plafona kad je kokan čvrsto žvajzne prstićima... i tak puni rekvizita ne izlazimo dok nam prstići ne postanu cvebe...

danas tata ide po njega prvi puta u vrtić! e to je nama veliki napredak!!!
on to još nezna, al Tata je ko klinac pun one dječje nervoze...

veliki pozdrav i singlici i zuzizani koji se tako lijepo vesele s nama i daju nam podršku...


 :Kiss:

----------


## single

bas super..lijepo mi je cuti da lijepo napredujete...samo dalje tako!
a nervoza ce te proci cim ga vidis kako ti trci u zagrljaj
ovako cete biti  :Love:   :Grin:   :D   :Laughing:  ..tako ja vas vidim..veliki pozdrav

----------


## lukinamama

Evo tek sad sam pročitala tvoju priču i želim samo reći svaka čast. Dijete treba oba roditelja, a bilo bi najbolje kad bi oboje normalno komunicirali. S vremenom se i to može postići, samo se u trenutku kad se dešavaju takve stvari to čini nemogućim. Bez obzira što pričam iz ženske perspektive vjeruj mi da si mogu predočiti što prolaziš. Otac mog djeteta nije ga viđao dvije godine i onda se odjednom pojavio. Mogla sam ga lagano odbiti jer je bio pred gubitkom roditeljske skrbi i odnijeti neku lažnu pobjedu. Ali nisam, radi djeteta. I danas nakon 4 godine nije mi žao jer moje dijete ima tatu. Štogod mi prošli i štogod ja mislila o njemu on je njegov otac, dijete ga voli. Treba samo imati hrabrosti i razumom donositi oduke. 
Eto ja se raspisala, ali želim ti puno sreće i uživaj u svakom trenutku sa svojim djetetom, ono će ti to znati vratiti.

----------


## Tata!

Hvala ti lijepa *lukinamama*, na podršci i ohrabrenju... 

život nije onakav nažalost kakvog ga idealiziramo u nekim životnim sanjarenjima i očekivanjima... meni je iskreno žao zbog svega što mi se desilo u životu i počinjem se već preispitivati pod navalom ovdašnjih kritika i savjeta kako je krivica podijeljena i da je i druga strana (tj. ja) "odgovorno" trebala vidjeti kamo to srlja... jesam li mogao to sve i spriječiti i jednostavno uvjeriti sebe da nećemo uspjeti, koliko god sam vjerovao da želim i da sam spreman i stisnuo zube ulaganjem u toleranciju, razumjevanje i promjene, al sve to nažalost samo ja ulagao...

no to je sve sad ipak iza mene i nas, vrijeme pokazuje više nego ikad da nisam imao nikakve temelje vjerovati u uspješnost veze s tom osobom, jer mi se kao bumerang vraća čak i svaki vid moje dobronamjernosti i želje za mirnom i zdravom roditeljskom suradnjom s njom... zanemaruje sve one ljudske vrline i vrijednosti koje očekuješ od normalne osobe, a "dobronamjernost" gaji samo onda kad to njoj treba radi obavljanja obaveza i izlazaka i taj osjećaj izigranosti i neravnopravnosti izaziva silnu frustraciju i gnjev... al opet nekako si mislim, sve se to isplati otrpit, kad se mali švrćo zaleti s cikom i veseljem tati u zagrljaj s početka ulice, kao da ga sto godina nije vidio. Nema ljepšeg osjećaja nego biti roditelj! Važna osoba jednom malom preslatkom biću...

----------


## Gia

Sada sam napokon pronašla malo vremena da malo prošvrljam forumom i moram reći da je ovo bio pravi roman. Je, činjenica je da mi krivimo muškarce jer najčešće je ovakva priča sa zamijenjenim ulogama. Kada je žena ta, to je nekako teže za razumijeti iz čistih stereotipa, rekla bih. To što smo žene, što smo sposobne roditi, ne znači nužno da smo i dobre. Iskreno, u trenucima prije moje konačne rastave, u dubini duše jedino što sam htijela je uzeti malu i nikada mu više ne dozvoliti da ju vidi, jer sam mu htijela nanijeti barem približnu bol, da mu vratim. Da bar osijeti približno kako sam se osjećala ja. To je jedino što sam htijela. I lupati mu glavom u zid dok ne napravim šlag. Nisam, ali mogu razmijeti zašto to neko radi. Tebi Tata, veliki pozdrav od mene! Strašno cijenim muškarca koji se zna izraziti, a kada to zna i napisati, to je ravno fenomenu i ja se odmah zapitam jel gay  :Laughing:  . Tvoja je priča svakako trebala biti ispričana, ali oprosti mi na hladnoći, ja te smatram ravnom nama. Ne mislim da si ti propatio ili da patiš više od nas i da bih te trebala sada stavljati na pijedestal. Ono što te razlikuje je činjenica da odlično barataš riječima i činjenica, ne zanemariva naravno, da ti nisi sa svojim djetetom. Tvoja je borba za dijete hvale vrijedna i ja sam iskreno ponosna na to. Ipak, ja sam se zapitala u toj priči -zašto? Zašto ona i dalje manipulira tobom? Tu postoji konkretan razlog oko kojeg bi se trebalo pozabaviti. Kada bi se on otklonio, ona više ne bi imala razloga održavati tu imaginarnu kontrolu nad tobom.Sa moje strane to izgleda ovako: a)   ona nezna šta hoće, pa bi ovce i novce, e tu nema pomoći.  b) postoji određen osječaj ili neriješena pitanja koja nju još uvijek ljute. Jesi li pokušao razgovarati sa njom ili zamoliti socijalnog radnika da razgovara o tome sa njom. Ili c) dijete nije tvoje. Ali ti ga daje zbog financijske pomoći. 
Opet, nije otac onaj tko napravi dijete, već onaj koji ga othrani. To je bila uzrečica moga pokojnog oca, koji mi nije bio biološki otac. Ljubav djeteta to nezna.  Ja vjerujem da ovo treće nije, ali nametnulo se kao matematička opcija. Jer meni nije jasno zašto ti ne dozvoli neometane posjete. Već sam navela, da sam u početku stvarno imala silnu želju to učiniti bivšem, ali ipak on može vidjeti svoju kćer kada poželi. Možda od moje hladnoće to nisi vidio, ali ja bih stvarno voljela da i ti imaš potpunije roditeljstvo.

----------


## Tata!

Pa Gia,
hvala na javljanju i na potpori, ipak ja jesam različit od vas majki bez obzira što me doživljavaš "jednom" od vas, i što je patnja prisutna. Nadam se da ono "gay" nitko neće ozbiljno shvatit. Vid patnje je naime savim drugačiji i intenzivniji, jer osim razorenog braka zbog kojeg si ti bivšem blago rečeno htjela glavom o zid, šlag napravit, dakle ja ipak ne živim ni sa svojim djetetom, nego ovisim o njenim ucjenjivačkim fluktuacijama, što je vjeruj mi daleko gorči osjećaj.

Ne očajavam nad time i ne okružujem se patetikom i sažaljenje bilo koje vrste s tvoje strane bi me samo uvrijedilo, zato mi je drago da si prešla preko toga ponosom kao i ja. U par navrata objasnio sam moguće motive njenog zakidanja djeteta, al jasno mi je da nisi mogla dobiti cjelovitost cijelog slučaja, pa ću ti ponoviti. Ono što se meni nameće kao motiv je činjenica da je ona, u svjesti okoline i ljudi koji nas poznaju, raskrinkana kao preljubnica i razoriteljica bračne zajednice, kao labilna osoba pa mi se  kao reakciju na istinu sveti djetetom, međutim time djeluje samo kao pojačivač intenziteta istu stvar, istog dojma.

Pokušavao sam vjeruj mi na nebroojeno načina doprijeti do njenog objašnjenja zašto to čini! I preko obiteljskog savjetovališta i socijalnog rada i otvorenim dijalogom u četiri oka i uz stručne arbitre, dovesti to pitanje u zonu konačnog razjašnjenja, smirivanja strasti i osvještavanja da je suradnja, roditeljska suradnja, sad bez obzira na sve iza nas prijeko potrebna isključivo radi interesa djeteta - ali sve to uzaludno i bezuspješno!

Na obiteljskom savjetovalištu se branila lažima dok je nisu uhvatili na krivoj nozi i onda je naprasno prestala dolazit. Na zadnjem zajedničkom sastanku u CZSS se branila činjenicom da je ona pod pritiskom od neke bolesti i da se žuri na posao i da ne može o tome sad raspravljati. Nakon toga se pojavljivala u Centru samo mimo mene.

Tražio sam neku konkretnu rekaciju Centra i dobio službenu uputnicu za terapijske posjete u Obiteljsko savjetovalište, isključivo u paru, za što je sad već više od mjesec dana ne mogu dobiti da pođemo! I opet ću morati do Centra, a muka mi je više od svega i navlačenja i poticanja nečega što ona uopće ne želi i kao da se nalazim pred bezizlaznom situacijom dok mi sud ne dodjeli striktne termine viđanja s djetetom, ali ni to opet neće rješiti onu ljudsku potrebnu notu naše roditeljske suradnje, koja je prijeko potrebna za zdravo odrastanje našeg djeteta!

----------


## Gia

Nisam ja tu naravno htijela pametovati ,jer ipak sam ja plavuša  :Laughing:  već sam naravno pošla od sebe. U vremenu kada je postojala želja da iskoristim tu nepravednu mogučnost da manipuliram njim preko djeteta, zapitala sam se iskreno šta time želim postići. Kada sam iskreno odgovorila sama sebi, mogla sam se realno postaviti. Iz tog stajališta sagledavam majku tvoga djeteta. Jer, ja imam dobro mišljenje o ljudima i smatram da se vrlo malo ljudi rađa zločest. Takvima nas stvara život i ljudi oko nas. A sa moje perspektive, dragi moj, samo je ona loša. Ti si nam se dosada pokazao samo u dobrom svjetlu.   :Cekam:

----------


## Tata!

Ma sve ok,
ali me baš zanima to u vrijeme mogućnosti manipulacije, što si na kraju odgovorila sama sebi, da te vratilo u realnost i odagnalo od te mogućnosti i što si s njom eventualno imala namjeru ostvariti?

----------


## Gia

napisala jesam, htjela sam  poslati na forum, poslala sam tebi. Oprosti.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam nešto od romana pročitala, nešto nisam, ali poznajem dosta muškaraca kao Tata! i sa sličnim načinom izražavanja pa me to nimalo ne čudi. Žao mi je prije svega što se to događa djetetu. Nadam se da će se pravni problemi okončati. Ono što ti mogu savjetovati jest da pokušaš sitim lukavstvom dobiti što više vremena s djetetom: tako da budeš uslužan za čuvanje djeteta kad gospođa želi vrijeme za sebe, a za to je potrebno stvoriti minimum snošljivosti i povjerenja između vas dvoje. Ako je sklona izlascima i flertovima, to će je naviknuti na sigurnu pripomoć za babysiting, a ti ćeš provoditi više vremena s djetetom što vodi k učvršćivanju odnosa i zdravijem odrastanju djeteta. Da bi to ostvario, majka djeteta te ne smije doživljavati kao prijetnju svom roditeljstvu i ne smije misliti da ćeš to poslije okrenuti protiv nje. Ovaj savjet dajem iz uvjerenja da je sve što radiš iz želje za što više provedenog vremena s djetetom, a ako je gospođa savjesna majka, ne podržavam davanje skrbništva nad trogodišnjim djetetom ocu.
Ja sam sklona stvari drastično prizemljiti. Postoji sumnja da dijete nije tvoje. Postoji zakonski rok u kojem to možeš utvrditi a da ima pravni efekt. Ti si sada emotivno vezan za dijete (i bit ćeš vjerojatno) ali jednog dana ćeš osnovati obitelj i to bi (kako ti se god to sada čini odbojno) moglo postati neugodan problem. Znam dva takva slučaja, i vjeruj mi da je sumnja u očinstvo nad djetetom iz predhodnog braka (u trenutku kad se pravno više ništa ne može) gora nego kad voliš i priznaješ dijete za koje znaš da nije tvoje i istodobno imaš "novu" obitelj.
Ne volim idealizirati pa ću ti reći iskreno što mislim: ključ sreće tog djeteta je u stabilizaciji odnosa između tebe i nje, ma što da odlučile institucije. Zbrojiš djetetove interese, njene interese i svoje interese i igraš igru koja ide u tom smjeru.

----------


## Gia

Slažem se sa ivanom, eto još jedna, napokon, koja nije pala ko kruška na izlaganja našeg tate. Tati svaka čast, nisi ti kriv što si muško, niti mi žene što   podliježemo iluzijama.

----------

